# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] كل ما تحتاجه للسفر بصورة شرعية إلى الخارج

## بريف هااارت

نظرا لحب الشباب المصري للسفر إلي  الخارج وخصوصا البلاد الغربيه

 سوف اقوم هنا بتوفير المعلومات عن السفر الشرعي  للخارج

 وارجو أن يستفيد الجميع من الموضوع وتحقيق الحلم 

 تابعني يوميا  وسوف أقوم بتوفير المعلومات المطلوبه

----------


## بريف هااارت

طلب مني أحد أصدقائي توفير معلومات له عن الهجره لأمريكا

وقد حاولت منعه ولكنه اصر واثناء بحثي عن طلبه تذكرت أن غالبية الشباب المصري يرغب 

بالسفر بصوره ملحه وانه في سبيل ذلك يتعرض لحالات إحتيال كثيره لذا قررت أن أوفر له المعلومات الصحيحه 

لسفر سليم من الناحيه القانونيه وتوضيح كل مايلزمه لذلك 

مستعد للأستفسارات الخاصه بالفيزا .. والهجره .. والتعليم .. ورجال الأعمال

وأرحب باصحاب الايادي البضاء الراغبين في مساعدة أبناء بلدهم بما لديهم من خبره 

مع أطيب تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## بريف هااارت

س ــ ما هي أنواع تأشيرات الدخول إلى  الولايات المتحدة؟ و ما هي  أنواع  تأشيرات الدخول التى تسمح بالعمل في  الولايات المتحدة؟
  ج ــ هناك  نوعان  أساسيان من تأشيرات الدخول: تأشيرة دخول للمهاجر  وتأشيرة دخول  للزائر.  تسمح تأشيرة الدخول للمهاجر بالسكن والعمل  في الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية  بشكل مستمر، أما الثانية فتسمح   بزيارة الدولة لفترة مؤقتة و  لأغراض  مختلفة كالسياحة والعلاج   والعمل المؤقت. 

  بطاقة المهاجر  الخضراء  ــ تُعطى هذه البطاقة لكلٌ من : 
                    * الفرد  الذي  يموٌله رب العمل الامريكي،
                    *الفرد الذي يسكن  أقاربه  في الولايات المتحدة، 
                    * اللاجئ السياسي   والمهجٌرين. 

  تأشيرة الدخول من الطراز h-1:
  تُعطى للخبراء الذين قدموا إلى   الولايات المتحدة للعمل في الشركات   الأمريكية، بشرط أن يتمتعوا  بدرجة البكالريوس على الأقل، وأن يعملوا في   الوظائف المناسبة.  و يمكن أن تُمدد صلاحية تأشيرة الدخول هذه لمدة ست   سنوات.

تأشيرة   الدخول من طراز l-1: 
  تُعطى  للراغبين في فتح  شركات فرعية في الولايات المتحدة أو العمل  في الشركات  الموجودة. يجب أن  يكون طالب هذه التأشيرة ممثلا لإحدى الشركات لفترة لا تقل  عن 12 شهرا قبل  تقديم الطلب لكسب تأشيرة  الدخول. 

تأشيرة الدخول  من طراز 1-1:  تمنح للصحفيين الدوليين. 
تأشيرة الدخول من طراز a-1a     : تمنح للدبلوماسيين. 
تأشيرة الدخول من طراز g-1  : تقدم للموظفين في  منظمة الأمم المتحدة وأعضاء البعثات المختلفة. 
  تأشيرة  الدخول من  طراز e e   : تقدم للتُجٌار
والمستثمرين  وفقا  للإتفاقات المعينة.
  تأشيرة الدخول من طراز j-1j  :  تقدم لزيارة الولايات المتحدة  تطبيقا  لبرنامج التبادل في مجال الثقافة  والأبحاث العلمية. 
 تأشيرات  الدخول  من طراز p,o و r  : تقدم  للرياضيين وعارضي الأزياء  ورجال الدين. 
  تأشيرة الدخول من طراز b-1   :  تقدم للأفراد الذين قدموا إلى  الولايات  المتحدة بدعوة عمل. لايمكن  لمثل هؤلاء الأفراد العمل  في الشركات  الأمريكية. 
 تأشيرة الدخول من طرازb-2 :    تقدم للسياح ولا تسمح لهم  بالعمل.

 لا  يحتاج أفراد بعض الجنسيات (  طبعآ مش احنا ) إلى تأشيرات الدخول عند وصولهم  إلى الولايات المتحدة إذا  كان هدفهم الزيارة فقط و ليس العمل،.حيث  يسمح  لهم برنامج الزيارة بدون  تأشيرة الدخول بالبقاء في الدولة  لمدة لاتتجاوز  90 يوما، ولا يمكنهم  تمديد صلاحية تأشيرة الدخول  وتغيير صفتهم. 

  س  ــ وصلت إلى الولايات المتحدة بصفة زائر. هل بإمكانى تغيير  صفتي  والحصول  على إذن بالعمل؟. 
 ج ــ  يمكنكم تقديم الطلب لتغيير صفتكم في الحالات  التالية: 
* إذا  وجدتم  عملا فيمكن لرٌب العمل أن يقدم طلباََ من أجل  حصولكم على  تأشيرة الدخول من  طراز h-1 بعد ذلك يمكنكم تقديم طلب للحصول  على  البطاقة الخضراء. 
*إذا  التحقتم بالجامعة في الولايات المتحدة،   فيمكنكم تقديم طلب للحصول على  تأشيرة الدخول من طراز f- 1 ، و في هذه  الحالة يجب أن تثبتوا قدرتكم في  الاتكال على أنفسكم وتمويل  دراستكم. 

س ــ هل تفضل الولايات المتحدة  جنسيات معينة على  جنسيات أخرى عند  تقديم تأشيرات الدخول؟. 
  ج ــ يتم ضبط عدد المهاجرين  عن طريق قائمة الانتظار. بالإضافة إلى ذلك  توجد بعض القيود على عدد  المهاجرين من حيث طرق الهجرة. 
  مثلا يتم  تقديم 500000 تأشيرة الدخول  لأقارب سكان الولايات المتحدة  وحوالى 140000  تأشيرة الدخول للعمل. 

  س ــ ما هو الحل إذا تجاوزت  مدة وجودي في الدولة  الفترة  القانونية المسموح بها؟. و ما هى العقوبات  والضرائب التي يمكن أن   تُفرض بحقي ؟ 
  ج ــ إن تعديلات قانون الهجرة الغير شرعية، و قانون  مسؤولية المهاجرين  الصادر عام 1996 تشترط على الأفراد الذين يقيمون في   الدولة بصورة غير  قانونية، القيود التالية، و ذلك اعتبارا من 1/4/1997 : 
 -  لن يسمح  للفرد الذي مضى على موعد مغادرته 180 يوما بالدخول إلى   الولايات المتحدة  خلال 3 سنوات. 
- لن يسمح للفرد الذى تجاوز موعد  مغادرته سنة وأكثر  بالدخول إلى   الولايات المتحدة خلال 10 سنوات.  
-  الفرد الذى  تجاوزالفترة القانونية للمغادرة عدة مرات و بلغ  تأخره  الإجمالي في  المغادرة مدة السنة فيُمنع من الدخول إلى الولايات المتحدة  نهائيا. 

  س ـ لقد درست في إحدى جامعات الولايات  المتحدة و نلت منها شهادتي . هل  بإمكانى الحصول على إذن بالعمل؟. 
 ج   ــ لا. ولكن إذا وجدتم عملا فيمكن أن يساعدكم رب العمل في  تقديم طلب   للحصول على تأشيرة الدخول من طراز .h-1

----------


## بريف هااارت

س - يسكن قريبي في الولايات المتحدة, هل  بإمكانه أن يساعدني في الانتقال  إلى الولايات المتحدة والعمل فيها؟  . 
ج - تقسم تأشيرات الدخول لأفراد  الأسرة إلى أربع فئات: 
 - الفئة  الأولى: تأشيرة الدخول لأولاد مواطني  الولايات  المتحدة غير المتزوجين. 
  - الفئة الثانية:
 أ) تأشيرة  الدخول لأزواج أو زوجات المقيمين   الدائمين في الولايات المتحدة و أولادهم  الغير راشدين و  الغير متزوجين.
ب)  لأولاد المقيمين الدائمين الذين  بلغوا 21  سنة.  
- الفئة الثالثة:  تأشيرة الدخول لأولاد مواطني  الولايات  المتحدة المتزوجين.  
- الفئة  الرابعة: تأشيرة الدخول لإخوة  وأخوات المواطنين.

 لا  تدخل الفئات  الثلاث الأولى ضمن قائمة  الإنتظار للحصول على التأشيرة، كذلك لا يُحدد عدد  تأشيرات الدخول لهذه  الفئات.  أما الفئة الرابعة فتحصل على تأشيرة الدخول  وفقا لقائمة الإنتظار  لأن الإخوة والأخوات في الولايات المتحدة لا   يُعتبرون أقرب المقربين. 

 س ــ ما هى طريقة كسب صفة  اللاجئ؟  
ج ــ إن عدد  الحاصلين على  صفة اللاجئ في الولايات المتحدة يحدد  بشكل سنوي . فعلى  الراغب في كسب صفة  اللاجئ أن يؤكد أنه (أنها)  لن يرجع إلى وطنه خوفا من  التمييز العنصري  فيها، أو بسبب الملاحقة السياسية أو خوفا من المضايقة  الدينية أو الجنسية  أو غير ذلك من الأسباب. 

 س  ــ وجدت رب العمل الذى يريد  أن يساعدنى. كم من الوقت عليٌ  الإنتظار؟  
  ج ــ يحدد الكونجرس عدد تأشيرات الدخول من طراز h-1h كل سنة مالية. 
     كالعادة تُمنح أغلبية تأشيرات الدخول في مثل هذه الحالة في شهر أبريل   سنويا. 

 س ــ أريد أن أنتقل إلى الولايات   المتحدة وأفتتح شركة. ما هو المبلغ الذى يجب أن أستثمره في إقتصاد   الولايات المتحدة؟  هل  بإمكان أفراد أسرتى الحصول على تأشيرات الدخول التى   تسمح لهم  بالعمل؟  
ج ـ يسمح لكم  برنامج الهجرة والاستثمار (eb-5)  الذى تم وضعه في السنة 1990 بإستثمار  مليون دولار أو 500000 دولار ( ياللا  يا بابا منك له..روحوا العبوا بعيد )  في المؤسسة الجديدة أو الموجودة.  تقدم حوالى 10000 تأشيرة الدخول من هذا   النوع كل سنة مالية. يحصل  المستثمر وفقا للبرنامج على صفة المهاجر وينال  البطاقة الخضراء. يجب أن  يُحدث استثماركم 10 فرص عمل جديدة ويعود بالفائدة  على الإقتصاد الأمريكي.    

 تأشيرة الدخول من طراز e-1e تقدم  للتٌُجٌار من سكان الدول  التى توجد بينها وبين الولايات المتحدة إتفاقيات و  علاقات تجارية ، بشرط  يجب أن يمارس هؤلاء التجارة الفعلية في مجال البضائع  والخدمات  والتكنولوجيات.  

  تأشيرة الدخول من طراز  e-2  تُمنح للمستثمرين من سكان الدول التى  توجد بينها وبين الولايات  المتحدة  علاقات استثمارية، بشرط أن  يقوم هؤلاء المستثمرون بالاستثمار  الفعلي دون  تحديد مبلغ الاستثمار. كما يجب أن تقدم استثماراتهم دخلا  مستقراََ، وأن لا   تكون أسهم الدول التي وقٌعت الصفقة مع الولايات المتحدة  أقل من  
50  بالمئة من رأسمال المؤسسة أو الشركة الاستثمارية.

 لا  تعطي تأشيرات  الدخول e-1e و e-2 صاحبها امتيازات و حقوق المهاجر. 

  س ــ أريد أن أعمل في مزرعة في الولايات المتحدة بصورة موقتة. ما هى   تأشيرة الدخول التى أحتاج إليها؟.  
ج  ــ تُمنح تأشيرة الدخول من طراز  h-2a للعاملين الموسميين في مجال الزراعة.  وتُمنح تأشيرة الدخول من  طرازbh-2b للعاملين في  أماكن العمل الموقتة،  كالعناية بالأطفال مثلاََ،  وذلك في حال نقص الأيدي العاملة بهذا المجال في  الولايات المتحدة ، حيث  تُمنح في   كل سنة مالية 66000 تأشيرة دخول من هذا  النوع. تُمنح مثل هذه  التأشيرة لمدة سنة، وبإمكانكم تمديد صلاحينها لمدة  ثلاث سنوات. 

 س ــ لديٌ طفل وُلِد في الولايات  المتحدة. هل بإمكاني  الحصول على الإقامة الحرة في الدولة؟  
  ج ــ في هذه الحالة يمكنكم  تقديم طلب لاكتساب صفة المهاجر، وذلك  بعد أن  يبلغ طفلكم 21 من عمره. 

   س ــ سمعت أنه سوف تُجرى بعض  التعديلات على قانون  الهجرة بسبب  نقص الأيدي العاملة في الولايات المتحدة.  هل هذا يعني أن  عملية  الحصول على حقوق الإقامة ستصبح أسهل؟  
  ج ــ هناك إقتراح لتسهيل  عملية الحصول على تأشيرة الدخول من  طراز h-2a.  سوف تُعطى حقوق الإقامة  الحرة للأفراد الذين سوف  يوافقون على العمل في  مجال الزراعة ستة أشهر في  السنة على الاقل خلال خمس سنوات. وسوف تُدخل بعض  التعديلات الإضافية على  عملية  الحصول على تأشيرة الدخول من طرازh-1b وذلك  بهدف زيادة عدد   الخبراء في مجال التكنولوجيات العالية.

 س ــ ما هي الشروط   المطلوبة  للحصول على الجنسية في الولايات المتحدة؟  
ج ــ على الراغب  في الحصول على الجنسية الأمريكية أن يحصل على إقامة  دائمة  في الولايات  المتحدة، وأن يُقيم فيها بصورة فعلية لفترة لا تقل  عن  سنتين ونصف، وأن  يكون قد أقام لفترة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر في  الدولة التي  قدم منها طلبه  لكسب الجنسية.

----------


## بريف هااارت

http://travel.state.gov/visa/temp/types/types_1267.html

موقع للحصول علي معلومات  الفيزا

----------


## بريف هااارت

*آخر بيان معتمد من وزارة الخارجيه  الامريكيه والله أعلم لو وجدت جديد سوف احضره هنا*





*وزارة  الخارجية الأمريكية* 

*مكتب الشئون القنصلية*


*تعليمات  بخصوص منح تأشيرات  الهجرة لعام 2007 بناء على** برنامج  الهجرة التعددية  (الهجرة العشوائية)* *DV-2007* 
تتولى  وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية كل عام بناء على  تكليف لها من الكونغرس  الأمريكي إدارة برنامج منح تأشيرات بناء على  التعددية والمعروف أيضاً  ببرنامج الهجرة العشوائية، وهو البرنامج الذي يدار  بموجب الشروط الواردة  في الفقره رقم 203 (ج) من قانون الهجرة والجنسية  الأمريكي.    لقد عدلت  الفقره رقم 131 من قانون الهجرة الأمريكي الصادر عام  1990 (القانون العام  – 649 – 101) الفقره رقم 203 من قانون  الهجرة الأمريكي، وأوجد فئة  جديدة من المهاجرين تعرف باسم "فئة الحاصلين  على تأشيرة للهجرة بناء على  مفهوم التعددية" (أو مهاجرين "دي في" DV).  ويتيح هذا القانون صدور 50  ألف تأشيرة كل عام للإقامة  الدائمة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تمنح  للأشخاص الآتين من بلدان يكون  عدد المهاجرين منها إلى الولايات المتحدة  منخفض. 
 
يوفر البرنامج السنوي للتعددية  السنوي الإقامة  الدائمة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حيث تكون هذه  التأشيرات لمن تتوفر  فيهم الشروط المطلوبة والتي سيتم تطبيقها بدقه.  يتم  الاختيار عن طريق نظام  السحب العشوائي بواسطة جهاز الحاسب الآلي (الكمبيوتر).   وسوف يتم توزيع التأشيرات على ست مناطق جغرافية، تحصل فيها المناطق التي   كانت معدلات الهجرة منها منخفضة على أكبر عدد من التأشيرات. ولن تصدر   تأشيرات الهجرة لمواطني البلدان التي أوفدت إلى الولايات المتحدة خلال   الأعوام الخمس الماضية أكثر من 50 ألف مهاجر.
 
*  البلاد الغير مؤهله للتقدم لبرنامج الهجرة  التعددية  (**DV-2007**)*

مواطني  البلدان التالية غير مؤهلين للتقدم لبرنامج  الهجرة التعددية  ( DV-2007)  و سبب ذلك أن عدد المهاجرين  الوافدين منها إلى الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية خلال الأعوام الخمس  الماضية تجاوز الـ 50 ألف مهاجر:
كندا،  الصين (مواليد جمهورية الصين الشعبية)  كولومبيا،روسيا،جمهورية  الدومينيكان، السلفادور، هاييتي،  الهند،جامايكا،المكسيك،باكستان،  الفيليبين،كوريا الجنوبية، بولندا والمملكة  المتحدة (باستثناء ايرلندا  الشمالية) والأراضي التابعة لها، وفيتنام. أما  مواليد هونج كونج و الماكاو  و تايوان، فيجوز لهم تقديم طلبات الحصول على  تأشيرات الهجرة بناء على  برنامج التعددية . 
 

*للتقدم  في برنامج الهجرة التعددية  لعام 2007* ، لابد من التسجيل عن طريق  البريد الإلكتروني في الفترة ما  بين يوم الاربعاء الموافق الخامس من  شهر أكتوبر 2005 وحتى يوم الاحد  الموافق الرابع من ديسمبر 2005.  و في  حالة التقدم لابد من استكمال  الاستمارة الإلكترونية لبرنامج الهجرة  التعددية عن طريق زيارة الموقع  الإلكتروني  www.dvlottery.state.gov 
 

*لن تقبل الاستمارات الورقية أو  ترسل عن طريق  البريد العادي كما في الأعوام السابقة . ينصح بشدة عدم  الانتظار حتي اخر  اسبوع للتقديم لطلب الهجرة لاحتمالية وجود ضغط كبير علي  التسجيل مما قد  يؤخر عملية التسجيل. لن يقبل أى طلب بعد ظهريوم الرابع من  ديسمبر 2005.* 





 *الشـروط المطلوبة لتقديـم طلبات الاشتراك في  السحب* 

· يجب أن يكون مقدم الطلب  *من  أبناء أحد البلدان* المذكورة أسماؤها في لائحة أسماء الدول  الواردة في  هذه النشرة.  راجعوا لائحة الدول التابعة للأقاليم المختلفة  التي يعتبر  مواطنوها مؤهلين لتسجيل طلباتهم للحصول على تأشيرة للهجرة. 
 
في  غالبية الحالات تعني عبارة "*من مواليد أحد  البلدان التي تتوفر فيها  الشروط المطلوبة"* البلد التي ولد بها مقدم  الطلب الا فى حالتين.  الحالة الاولى: إذا كان الشخص قد ولد في أحد البلدان  التي لا تتوفر فيها  الشروط المطلوبة ولكن طلبه يستند على ان الزوج/ الزوجه  من ابناء احدي  البلدان المؤهلة التي تتوفر فيها هذه الشروط ، وذلك شريطة  صدور تأشيرات  الهجرة للزوج والزوجة في نفس الوقت ودخولهما معا إلى الولايات  المتحدة في  نفس الوقت أيضا. الحاله الثانيه: إذا كان الشخص قد ولد في أحد  البلدان  التي لا تتوفر فيها الشروط المطلوبة ولم يكن والديه أو أي منهما  مقيماً في  ذاك البلد في تاريخ ميلاده، يجوز لهذا الشخص تقديم طلب للاشتراك  في السحب  استناداً إلى انتمائه للبلد الذي ولد فيه أحد والديه على ان تكون  هذه  البلد مؤهلة فى برنامج 2007. 
 
·* يجب أن تتوفر لدى  مقدم طلب  هذا البرنامج شروط التعليم أو التدريب المطلوبة للتأهيل لهذا  البرنامج*.  
 
*التعليم  أو التدريب:* يجب أن يكون مقدم الطلب قد حصل  على شهادة إكمال مرحلة  الدراسة الثانوية أو ما يعادلها. يعني ذلك في  الولايات المتحدة تحقيق  النجاح في كل من أعوام الدراسة الابتدائية  والثانوية البالغ عددها 12 عام،  أو ما يثبت حصوله على خبرة عملية لمدة  عامين خلال الأعوام الخمس السابقة في  مهنة تتطلب حصول من يمارسها على  تدريب أو خبرة عملية لا تقل مدتها عن  عامين. 
وسوف  تستخدم قاعدة البيانات الإلكترونية الخاصة  بوزارة العمل الأمريكية: 
(the U.S.  Department of  Labor's   O*Net OnLine database) لتحديد الخبرة العملية  المطلوبة.http://online.onetcenter.org   . 
هذا، وسوف يجد مقدمو طلبات  الحصول على تأشيرة  هجرة متاحة على موقع وزارة العمل تمكنهم من الوصول إلى  موقع مكتب الشئون  القنصلية (http://travel.state.gov)   بغية الاطلاع على قائمة الوظائف المؤهِلة للحصول على تأشيرة هجرة.
 
إذا  لم تتوفر هذه الشروط في مقدم الطلب (أو مقدمته)  ينبغي عليه (أو عليها) الإمتناع  عن تقديم طلب للاشتراك في هذا  السحب.
 

*إجراءات تقديم طلب الحصول على تأشيرة الهجرة  لعام  2007 (* *DV-2007**): * 


· سوف تقبل وزارة  الخارجية  الأمريكية الطلبات الإلكترونية المستوفى بياناتها فقط لبرنامج  الهجرة  التعددية والتي سوف تقدم عن طريق الموقع الإلكتروني www.dvlottery.state.gov عبر الإنترنت خلال فتره موعد  التقديم الستون يوما المحددة  للتسجيل ابتداءً من الاربعاء الخامس من اكتوبر 2005 الساعة 12  ظهرا شرق (GMT)، أى الساعة العاشرة صباحاُ   بتوقيت القاهرة، وحتى ظهر يوم الاحد الموافق 4 ديسمبر  2005  
 
·* سيتم استبعاد  طلب الشخص إذا  تبين أنه أرسل أكثر من طلب واحد باسمه للتسجيل فى البرنامج  بغض النظر عمن  قدم الطلب.   يمكن للمتقدمين تقديم طلباتهم بأنفسهم أو توكيل  أي شخص  لتقديم الطلب نيابة عنهم.* 
 
·سوف ترسل وزارة  الخارجية  الأمريكية جميع المتقدمين لبرنامج الهجرة التعددية إخطار تأكيد  إلكتروني  بمجرد استلام استمارة التقديم الإلكترونية كاملة من المتقدم موضح  بها  الاسم و تاريخ الميلاد و بلد المتقدم مختومة بالتاريخ و الوقت. 
 
·لن تقبل الاستمارات  الورقية.
 
·*سوف يتم استبعاد  الطلب ولن  ينظر فيه في حالة عدم تقديم جميع الصور الفوتوغرافية المطلوبة*.  يجب على مقدم الطلب (أو  مقدمته) أن يقدم مع إستمارة  التقديم الإلكترونية صور فوتوغرافية إلكترونية  حديثة له ولزوجته (أو  لزوجها) ولكل من أبنائه تحت سن الحادية والعشرون  (21 عاماً)، ويشمل ذلك  أبنائه الطبيعيين وأبنائه بالتبني وأبناء زوجته (أو  زوجها) من زواج سابق،  حتى إذا لم يكن هؤلاء الأبناء مقيمين مع مقدم الطلب  أو يرغبوا في مصاحبته  في هذا البرنامج.   ويُستثنى من هذا الشرط الابن  الحاصل على الجنسية  الأمريكية أو على تصريح قانوني بالإقامة الدائمة  بالولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية (جرين كارد) .  ويجب أن يكون لكل فرد من  أفراد الأسرة صورة  فوتوغرافية خاصة به وحده، إذ لن تقبل الصور  الفوتوغرافية الجماعية. 
يجب أن يكون لكل فرد من أفراد  الأسرة المتقدمة ملف  إلكتروني (ملف حاسب آلي) خاص به يحتوى على صورة شخصية  له.  يتم الحصول علي  هذه الصورة الرقمية Image عن طريق إما كاميرا رقمية  (Digital Camera) أوعن  طريق المسح الضوئي (Scanning) لإحدى الصور الفوتوغرافية  الخاصة بالمتقدم.  يتم إرسال هذه  الصور علي هيئة ملف حاسب آلي (file).
 
·*التعليمات الخاصة  بالصورة  الرقمية*
يجب أن يطابق المواصفات  الوصفية والتقنية للصورة  المطلوبة، كما يجب أن تكون الصورة بالملف إما:
·صورة رقمية مصورة  حديثاً
 
·صورة عادية ممسحة  ضوئياً  بواسطة الماسح الضوئى (Scanner)
 
وضع  الرأس
 
·يجب أن تبين الصورة  صاحبها  (أي مقدم الطلب أو زوجته أو أحد أبنائه) وهو يواجه آلة التصوير. 
·ويجب أن لا يبدو رأسه  مائلاً  إلى أعلى أو إلى أسفل أو إلى أحد الجانبين، 
·يجب أن يغطي رأس صاحب  الصورة  50 % من مساحة الصورة. 
* خلفية الصورة*
·يجب أن يكون لون خلفية  الصورة  محايداً وفاتحاً  
·لن تقبل الصور التي  يكون لون  خلفيتها قاتماً أو متضمناً لرسومات أو نقوش أو أشكال متكررة
   تركيزالة التصوير
         لن تقبل الصورة التي لا يبدو فيها وجه   المتقدم واضحاً بسبب عدم تركيز آلة التصوير عليه بشكل سليم. 
* ادوات التزيين*
· لن تقبل الصورة التي  يظهر  فيها المتقدم مرتدياً نظارة شمسية ذات عدسات قاتمة اللون أو أي شيء  آخر من  شأنه عدم ظهور وجه صاحب الصورة كاملا وواضحاً. 
 *غطاء  الرأس*
·لن تقبل الصورة التي  يظهر  المتقدم فيها مرتدياً غطاء للرأس أو قبعة إلا إذا كان سبب ارتداء غطاء   الرأس أو قبعة يعود لمعتقدات دينية، وفي تلك الحالة يجب ألا يحجب غطاء   الرأس هذا أي جزء من وجه مقدم الطلب. 
·لن تقبل الصورة التي  تبين  المتقدم وهو يرتدي أي غطاء للرأس يرتبط بانتمائه القبلي ولكن لا  تقتضيه  معتقداته الدينية.
·لن تقبل الصورة التى  يرتدى  فيها المتقدم الزي العسكري أو الزي الرسمي لإحدى شركات الطيران أو أي  زي  رسمي أو غطاء للرأس آخر.
المواصفات التقنية:   
 
يجب  أن تتفق الصور الرقمية المرسلة مع المعايير  الآتية وإلا سوف يتم رفض  الطلب الإلكتروني للهجرة التعددية  أوتوماتيكياً  من قبل النظام وإخطار  المتقدم بالرفض:
 
فى حالة إرسال صورة رقمية (Digital Image)، يجب أن تتوفر  فيها  المواصفات الأتية:
 
qشكل ملف الصورة:   يجب أن تكون  الصورة الرقمية المرسلة محفوظة على هيئة (JPEG)
 
qحجم ملف الصورة:   الحجم  الأقصى المسوح به للملف/الصورة هو 62.500 بايتس (bytes)
 
qدقة وضوح الصورة:    320 بكسل  (pixels)  إرتفاعاً X 240  بكسل عرضاً
 
qدقة لون الصورة: 24  بيت ألوان  (24-bit color) أو 8 بيت ألوان (8-bit color) أو 8 بيت أبيض وأسود (8-bit  gray scale)
 
*مسح  الصور الفوتوغرافية ضوئياً (**Scanning a Photograph**): * قبل مسح الصورة ضوئياً، يجب أن  تكون  مواصفات الصورة كالأتى:
qمقاس الصورة:  2  بوصة X 2  بوصة  (50مم X 50مم) مربع
qلون الصورة: يجب أن  تكون  الصورة إما ملونة أو أبيض وأسود
الصور  الفوتوغرافيه يجب أيضاً أن تتوافر فيها  المواصفات المذكورة أعلاه.  إذا  كانت الصورة مطابقة للمواصفات من حيث  المقاس واللون  والمواصفات، استخدم  ماسح ضوئى (scanner) بالمواصفات التالية لنسخها:
qدقة وضوح الماسح:  يجب أن تنسخ  الصورة بدقة 150 نقطة/بوصة (dpi)
qشكل ملف الصورة:                يجب أن تكون الصورة الممسوحة المرسلة محفوظة على هيئة (JPEG)
 
qحجم ملف الصورة:                الحجم الأقصى المسوح به للملف/الصورة هو 62.500 بايتس (bytes)
 
qدقة وضوح الصورة:    300 X 300 بكسل (pixels)
 
qدقة لون الصورة:                 24 بيت ألوان (24-bit color) أو 8 بيت ألوان (8-bit color) أو 8 بيت أبيض وأسود (8-bit  gray scale)
 

*طلب الحصول علي تأشيرة الهجرة و الاشتراك في  السحب *  


يوجد طريقة واحدة للتقديم  لبرنامج الهجرة التعددية  (الهجرة العشوائية) لعام 2007 ( DV-2007). على جميع المتقدمين تقديم  استمارة (طلب تسجيل) إلكترونية  عبر الإنترنت عن طريق الموقع الإلكتروني  www.dvlottery.state.gov.     عدم استكمال الطلب بالكامل سوف يؤدى إلى استبعاد طلب المتقدم.
 
*علي  المتقدم استيفاء البيانات التالية علي الطلب  الإلكتروني* 
 
الاسم      بالكامل:  (اسم  العائلة – اسم الشخص –       اسم الأب)تاريخ الميلاد:   يوم/ شهر/ سنة الجنس:                          ذكر/      أنثى بلدة/ مدينة الميلاد بلد الميلاد يجب أن يكون اسم  البلد هو اسم البلد       المستخدم حاليا للمكان الذي وُلِد فيه مقدم الطلب  (مثال: سلوفينيا بدلا  من      يوغسلافيا وكازاجستان بدلا من الاتحاد  السوفيتي) صورة المتقدم:           انظر  صفحة رقم 3 - الجزء  الخاص بمواصفات الصور الشخصية  العنوان البريدي:   العنوان /  البلدة / المدينة/  الرقم البريدي/البلدرقم التليفون:      (اختياري)عنوان البريد الإلكتروني (e-mail address):  (اختياري)البلد المؤهل للاشتراك فى  برنامج الهجرة التعددية   فى حالة ما إذا كان البلد الأصلي للمتقدم       مختلف عن البلد الذي ولد  فيه.  إذا      كان المتقدم يدعى انتمائه إلى بلد  آخر غير البلد الذي ولد  فيه، يجب أن توضح      هذه المعلومة على طلب  الهجرة. 
11.الحالة  الاجتماعية:   متزوج/  غير متزوج/اعزب/مطلق/ ارمل/منفصل قانونيا 
عدد الأولاد الغير متزوجين   تحت سن الحادية والعشرون (21  عاماً) ما      عدا حاملي الجنسية الامريكية  او حاملي الجرين كارد بيانات الزوج/ الزوجة: الاسم /  تاريخ الميلاد/       الجنس / بلد الميلاد/ مدينة الميلاد / البلدة  /صورةبيانات الأولاد:   الاسم /  تاريخ الميلاد / الجنس/  بلد      الميلاد /مدينة الميلاد/ البلدة       /   صورة
*ملحوظة:*
يجب على مقدم الطلب (أو  مقدمته) أن يذكر في طلبه      (أو  طلبها) اسم زوجته (أو زوجها) وتاريخ  مكان ميلادها (أو ميلاده) وكذلك اسم       وتاريخ ومكان ميلاد جميع أبنائه  (أو أبنائها) الطبيعيين وجميع أبنائه  بالتبني      كذلك وجميع أبناء زوجته  (أو زوجها) من زواج سابق الذين لم  يتجاوز عمرهم      الحادية والعشرين  (21 عاماً). ولا يُستثنى من ذلك إلا  الأبناء الحاصلين على      الجنسية  الأمريكية أو على تصريح بالإقامة  الدائمة في الولايات المتحدة       الأمريكية. وعلى مقدم الطلب أن يذكر كل  ذلك في طلبه حتى إذا لم يكن ما زال       متزوجاً زواجاً قانونياً من والدة  هذا الابن أو الابنة، وحتى إذا لم  يكن هذا      الابن أو الابنة مقيماً  معه، وحتى إذا لم يكن سيهاجر معه.  يلاحظ أن الأبناء      المتزوجين  والأبناء الذين بلغوا الواحدة والعشرين  من العمر أو تجاوزوها ليسوا       مؤهلين للحصول على تأشيرة الهجرة بناء  على برنامج التعددية . وسوف تكون  نتيجة      عدم ذكر أسماء جميع الأبناء  استبعاد الطلب الذي قدمتموه للحصول  على تأشيرة      الهجرة وعدم النظر  فيه.  
      (يرجى مراجعة السؤال رقم 11 في لائحة الأسئلة التي تثار  كثيراً.) 


*إختـيــار مقـدمي الطلبــات *  
*يتم  اختيار مقدمي الطلبات  الذين تتوفر في  طلباتهم الشروط المطلوبة على نحو عشوائي وبواسطة الحاسب  الآلي (الكمبيوتر)*.  وسوف يتم إخطار من يقع  عليهم الاختيار بواسطة البريد بين  شهري مايو ويوليو 2006 وسوف ترسل لهم في  ذلك الوقت إرشادات إضافية تتضمن  معلومات عن الرسوم المتصلة بالهجرة إلى  الولايات المتحدة.  *أما من لم  يقع عليهم الاختيار فلن يتلقوا أي إخطار*،  ولن يكون باستطاعة السفارات  والقنصليات الأمريكية توفير لائحة بأسماء  مقدمي الطلبات الذين قبلت  طلباتهم.  يجوز لزوجات (أو أزواج) مقدمي الطلب  الذين قبلت طلباتهم كما يجوز  لأبنائهم غير المتزوجين الذين لم يبلغوا سن  الحادية والعشرون (21 عاماً)  بعد، تقديم طلبات للحصول على تأشيرات لدخول  الولايات المتحدة لمرافقة مقدم  الطلب أو اللحاق به.  وسوف تصدر تأشيرات  الهجرة لعام 2007 بناء على برنامج  التعددية بين اليوم الأول من شهر أكتوبر  2006 و 30 سبتمبر 2007. 
يجب على مقدمي الطلبات استيفاء  *جميع*  الشروط المؤهلة التي يقتضيها القانون الأمريكي.  يجب  أن تنتهي إجراءات  النظر في الطلبات و إصدار تأشيرات الهجرة للمقبولين  طلباتهم هم وذويهم (  أفراد عائلتهم )  بحلول منتصف الليل من يوم 30 سبتمبر  2007 لن يسمح بإصدار  تأشيرات هجرة لمقدم الطلب أو لأحد من ذويه لمصاحبته  أو اللحاق به بعد هذا  التاريخ تحت أي ظرف.
 

*إشـارة هــامـة*  
*لا  يتطلب* تقديم طلب الحصول على تأشيرة  للهجرة بناء على برنامج  التعددية  دفع أي رسوم، إذ لم تعين الحكومة   الأمريكية أي مستشارين يعملون خارج الكادر الحكومي لإدارة هذا البرنامج.   إن الوسطاء أو غيرهم ممن يعرضون تقديم خدمات المساعدة لمقدمي طلبات الحصول   على تأشيرة الهجرة يقومون بذلك بدون تفويض من الحكومة الأمريكية وبدون   الحصول على موافقتها، لذلك تكون الاستعانة بأمثالهم للحصول على المساعدة في   إعداد طلب الحصول على التأشيرة الصادرة بموجب برنامج التعددية أمر متروك   لتقدير مقدم الطلب. 
تتساوى الفرص المتاحة للطلبات  الإلكترونية التي  تتوفر فيها جميع الشروط المطلوبة والتي يقدمها أصحابها  ويتم استلامها في  مركز كنتاكي القنصلي مع الفرص المتاحة للطلبات  الإلكترونية التي تتوفر فيها  جميع الشروط والتي يقدمها نيابة عن أصحابها  آخرون يتلقون أجر مقابل  المساعدة التي يقدمونها في هذا الشأن.  سوف تتساوى  فرص الاختيار العشوائي  أمام جميع الطلبات الواردة من كل من المناطق والتي  يتم استلامها خلال  الفترة المحددة، *ولكن إذا ورد أكثر من طلب للشخص  الواحد سوف يستبعد طلب  هذا الشخص ولن يتم تسجيل طلبه للاشتراك في السحب،  ولن ينظر في طلبه بغض  النظر عن مصدر الطلب الإضافي الوارد.*
 



*أسئلة تتردد كثيراً حول تسجيل  الطلبات:* 

*1 -  ما هو معنى "البلد  الأصلى" ؟ هل توجد أية  ظروف تجيز لمن لم يولد في أحد البلدان المؤهلة  تقديم طلب للحصول على تأشيرة  للهجرة؟*  
*"  البلد الأصلى " هو البلد الذي ولد فيه،* *بغض النظر عن البلد الذي  يقيم فيه حالياً أو البلد الذي  حصل منه على الجنسية.  كما يعني "انتماء"  الشخص لبلد ما حقه في "الانتساب"  لبلد غير البلد الذي ولد فيه بموجب أحكام  الجزء رقم 202 (ب) من قانون  الهجرة والجنسية الأمريكي.*
فإذا  كان مقدم الطلب الرئيسي مولود في بلد على سبيل  المثال لا يؤهله للحصول  على تأشيرة للهجرة بناء على برنامج التعددية  لهذا  العام،  يجوز له أن  يطلب "الانتساب" إلى البلد الذي ولدت فيه زوجته (أو  زوجها)، إلا أنه لن  يحصل على تأشيرة (DV–1) بناء على برنامج التعددية  إلا إذا كانت زوجة مقدم الطلب  (أو زوجها) مؤهلة للحصول على تأشيرة ويصدر  لها (له) تأشيرة (DV–2)، كما يجب على الزوجين دخول   الولايات المتحدة في نفس الوقت. ويجوز بالمثل أن ينسب الابن (أو الابنة)   القاصر إلى البلد الذي ولد فيه أحد أبويه. 
وأخيراً،  يجوز لمقدم الطلب المولود في بلد من  البلدان الغير مؤهلة للاشتراك فى  برنامج التعددية (الهجرة العشوائية)  بالانتساب إلى البلد الذي ولد فيه أي  من أبويه شريطة أن لا يكون أي من  الأبوين مقيماً بموجب تصريح قانوني  بالإقامة الدائمة في تاريخ ميلاد مقدم  الطلب في بلد من البلدان الغير  مؤهلة لتقديم طلب للحصول على تأشيرة للهجرة  إلى الولايات المتحدة.  وبصورة  عامة لا يعتبر الأشخاص *مقيمين* في  بلد، إذا كانوا يزورون ذلك البلد  بصفة مؤقتة أو مقيمين فيها بصورة مؤقتة  كذلك لأسباب تجارية أو مهنية أو  بالنيابة عن إحدى الشركات أو الحكومات. 
ويجب على المتقدم الذي يطلب مثل هذا  الانتساب  البديل أن يذكر المعلومات المتصلة بهذا الأمر في طلبه. 
 
*2-  هل توجد أية تغييرات أوشروط جديدة مطلوبة فى  إجراءات تقديم طلبات الحصول  على تأشيرة الهجرة بناء على برنامج التعددية ؟*
       يجب أن تقدم جميع الطلبات/الاستمارات لبرنامج  الهجرة التعددية لسنة 2007 إلكترونياً عن طريق زيارة  الموقع www.dvlotter.state.gov بين الاربعاء الموافق 5 أكتوبر  2005 ويوم  الاحد 4 ديسمبر 2005 لن يتم قبول  الاستمارات  الورقية.
      لقد طبقت وزارة الخارجية  الأمريكية نظام  التسجيل الإلكتروني للهجرة التعدديه خلال السنين الماضية  حتى تتمكن من جعل  برنامج الهجرة التعددية  آمنا وأكثر فعالية.  سوف تستخدم  وزارة الخارجية  الأمريكية تقنية خاصة ووسائل أخرى للتعرف على المتقدمين  الذين يرتكبون  أعمال تزويرية من أجل الحصول على الهجرة بطريقة غير قانونية  وأيضاً  المتقدمين الذين يقومون بتقديم أكثر من طلب واحد للهجرة.
       لقد تم إلغاء مطلب الإمضاء على استمارة الهجرة  التعددية و فترة  التسجيل لبرنامج الهجرة التعددية ستكون في الفترة بين  الخامس من أكتوبر 2005 وحتى ظهر يوم  الاحد 4  ديسمبر 2005.
 
*3-   هل يقتضي الأمر أن يتضمن  الطلب توقيع كل فرد  من أفراد الأسرة ووجود صورة فوتوغرافية له أم يكفى  وجود توقيع مقدم الطلب  الرئيسي وصورته الفوتوغرافية؟*
       التوقيع ليس مطلوب بعد الآن على استمارة  التسجيل الإلكترونية لبرنامج  الهجرة التعددية.  مطلوب صورة شخصية حديثة  للمتقدم الأساسي،  والزوج/الزوجة، والأبناء تحت سن الحادية والعشرون (21  عاماً).  لن تقبل  الصور العائلية أو الجماعية.  يرجى مراجعة خصائص ومواصفات  الصورة فى صفحة  رقم 3.


*4 -  لماذا يتم استبعاد  المنتمين لدول معينة  واعتبارهم غير مؤهلين للاشتراك في السحب للحصول على  تأشيرة هجرة بناء على  برنامج التعددية ؟* 
       إن الغرض من تأشيرات الهجرة الصادرة بناء على  برنامج التعددية هو  إتاحة فرص الهجرة للأشخاص المنتمين لبلدان غير تلك  البلدان التي يفد منها  إلى الولايات المتحدة أعداد كبيرة من المهاجرين.   وينص القانون على عدم  صدور تأشيرات الهجرة بناء على برنامج التعددية   للمنتمين إلى البلدان التي  تستقبل منها الولايات المتحدة عدد كبير من  المهاجرين، وهي البلدان التي  منحت الولايات المتحدة لخمسين ألف (50.000)  شخص منها تأشيرات هجرة خلال  الخمس أعوام الماضية بناء على طلبات الهجرة  المقدمة بواسطة أحد أفراد أسرة  هذه الأشخاص و بناء علي وجود فرص العمل  المناسبة لهم.
       (Family-Sponsored  and  Employment-Based visa categories).   وتقوم مصلحة الهجرة  والجنسية الأمريكية كل عام بالتعرف على إجمالي عدد  تأشيرات الهجرة الصادرة  بناء على هذين البرنامجين خلال الأعوام الخمس  السابقة من أجل تحديد  البلدان التي ينبغي استبعاد المنتمين لها من السحب  الذي يتم إجراؤه لتحديد  الفائزين بالتأشيرات الصادرة بناء على برنامج  الهجرة التعددية . وحيث أن  مصلحة الهجرة والجنسية الأمريكية تقوم بذلك كل  عام قد تتغير بالتالي من  عام لآخر قائمة تلك البلدان التي لا يكون للمنتمين  لها حق الاشتراك في  السحب الخاص ببرنامج الهجرة التعددية (العشوائية) بغية  الحصول على تأشيرة،  وذلك نتيجة قيام مصلحة الهجرة والجنسية بهذه العملية  كل عام قبل إجراء  السحب. 
 
*5 -  ما هو الحد الأقصى لعدد  تأشيرات الهجرة التي  ستصدر لعام* *2007** بموجب برنامج التعددية ؟* 
       ينص القانون على أن يكون الحد الأقصى لعدد  تأشيرات الإقامة الدائمة في  الولايات المتحدة التي تصدر كل عام لمن تتوفر  فيهم الشروط المطلوبة بموجب  برنامج التعددية  هو 55 ألف (55.000) تأشيرة،  إلا أن قانون توفير  المساعدة لنيكاراغوا وأمريكا الوسطى (NCARA -  the Nicaraguan and  Central American Relief Act ) الذي أقره الكونغرس الأمريكي  في شهر نوفمبر عام 1997 ينص  على تخصيص 5000 تأشيرة كل عام لنيكاراغوا  وأمريكا الوسطى ابتداء من عام  1999 وإلى أجل غير مسمى، وتمنح هذه  التأشيرات بمقتضى قانون توفير المساعدة  لنيكاراغوا وأمريكا الوسطى وضمن  العدد الإجمالي المذكور للتأشيرات المتاحة  في إطار برنامج التعددية، ويعني  ذلك عملياً انخفاض عدد التأشيرات الصادرة  بناء على برنامج التعددية  ابتداء من عام 2000 إلى خمسين ألف (50.000)  تأشيرة، ولا يزال هذا الحد  الأقصى لعدد التأشيرات ساري المفعول بالنسبة  لعام 2007. 
 
*6  - ما هو الحد الأقصى لعدد التأشيرات المخصصة  للمناطق بموجب برنامج  التعددية  التي سيتم منحها عام 2007؟*
       تحدد مصلحة الهجرة والجنسية كل عام الحد  الأقصى لعدد التأشيرات  المخصصة للمناطق الستة بموجب برنامج التعددية ، وذلك  بناء على معادلة ينص  عليها الجزء رقم 203 (ج) من قانون الهجرة والجنسية  الأمريكي Immigration and Nationality  Act  (INA) ، وسوف تقوم المصلحة بإعلان تلك  الأعداد  والأرقام بعد الانتهاء من عملياتها الحسابية في هذا الصدد.
 
*7  -  متى يتم قبول طلبات الحصول على تأشيرات  الهجرة لعام 2007 بناء على  برنامج التعددية ؟* 
 تبدأ فترة قبول  الطلبات الإلكترونية  لبرنامج الهجرة التعددية (العشوائية) لسنة 2007 ابتداءً من ظهر يوم  الاربعاء  الموافق 5 اكتوبر 2005 وحتى الاحد الموافق 4 ديسمير 2005 وتستمر  فترة  التقديم لمدة اثنين و ستون (62) يوماً.   إن ملايين الطلبات ترسل  خلال تلك الفترة،يترتب على ذلك ورود كم هائل من  الطلبات يترتب على ذلك بذل  الجهود الازمه بشأنها.
 كما نود أن نحيط علمكم أن كل  من تقدم بطلبه فى  الفتره من أكتوبر/ديسمبر 2005 و تم وقوع الإختيار  عليه،  سوف نتأكد  من إخطاره بالإضافه إلى إخطار السفارات و القنصليات  بفتره كافيه لتجهيز  ألاوراق و المستندات ألازمه حتى نضمن لهم إصدار  التأشيرات
 
      نحث مقدمى طلب اهجرة على  سرعه التسجيل فى اول  ايام البرنامج لان التسجيل فى اخر ايام التسجيل  المذكورة سابقا قد يبطئ  الحاسب الالى فى حفظ هذا التسجيل حيث ان لايعتد  بالتسجيل بعد 4 ديسمبر  2005.
 
*8  -  هل يجوز لأشخاص متواجدين في الولايات  المتحدة تقديم طلبات للحصول على  تأشيرة هجرة بناء على هذا البرنامج؟* 
       نعم، يجوز لمقدم طلب الحصول على تأشيرة الهجرة  بناء على هذا البرنامج  أن يكون متواجدا في الولايات المتحدة أو في أي بلد  آخر، ويجوز إرسال الطلب  بالبريد الالكترونى من داخل الولايات المتحدة أو من  خارجها. 
 
*9  -  هل يجوز لمقدمي الطلبات تقديم أكثر من طلب  واحد للحصول على تأشيرة  هجرة أثناء الفترة السنوية المحددة لقبول وتسجيل  طلبات الحصول على تأشيرة  هجرة بناء على برنامج التعددية ؟* 
       يسمح القانون لكل شخص [تتوفر فيه الشروط  المطلوبة] بتقديم *طلب واحد  فقط* أثناء فترة قبول الطلبات وتسجيلها.   وقد يقوم الشخص *بتقديم  الطلب بنفسه أو قد يقدمه شخص آخر نيابة عنه*.   *وسوف تستبعد جميع  طلبات الأشخاص الذين يرد منهم أكثر من طلب واحد.*   ستقوم وزارة  الخارجية بتقديم تقنية معقدة ووسائل أخري للتعرف على الأشخاص  الذين يقدمون  اكثر من طلب واحد بحيث يكونوا غير مؤهلين فى هذه الحالة  وسيخلق ملف  إلكتروني دائم لهم بواسطة وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية.  يجوز  لمقدمي طلبات  الحصول على التأشيرة، تقديم طلب كل عام أثناء الشهر المحدد  لقبول الطلبات  وتسجيلها. 
 
*10 - هل يجوز للزوج تقديم طلب  منفصل عن الطلب  الذي تقدمه زوجته؟* 
       نعم، يجوز للزوج تقديم طلب منفصل عن الطلب  الذي تقدمه زوجته، فإذا وقع  الاختيار على أي من الطلبين يحق للآخر الانتساب  لصاحب الطلب الذي يقع  عليه الاختيار. 
 
*11 - مـَن من أفراد أسرة يجب  إدراجهم في الطلب  الذي أقدمه للحصول على تأشيرة للهجرة بناء على برنامج  التعددية ؟* 
      يجب على مقدم الطلب (أو  مقدمته) أن يذكر في  الطلب اسم الزوجة (أو الزوج) وأسماء جميع الأبناء تحت  سن الحادية والعشرين (  21 عاماً)، لا يُستثنى من ذلك إلا الأبناء الحاصلين  على الجنسية الأمريكية  أوعلى تصريح بالإقامة الدائمة في الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية (Green card) ويجب على مقدم الطلب أن يذكر  اسم الزوجة (أو الزوج) حتى إذا  كان منفصلاً عنها الا اذا كان الطلاق  قانونيا( يعني وجود مستند قانوني  معرف للمحكمة ولا تتطلب الشروط من مقدم  الطلب ذكر اسم الزوجة السابقة أو  الزوج السابق إذا كانا مطلقان قانوناً.  إن  التاريخ الهام بالنسبة  لحالات الزواج المألوفة هو تاريخ مراسيم الزواج  الأصلية، وليس  تاريخ تسجيل الزواج. ويجب  على مقدم الطلب أن يذكر *أسماء  جميع أبنائه غير المتزوجين تحت سن  الحادية والعشرين (21 عاماً)*،  سواء كانوا أبنائه الطبيعيين أو أبناء  زوجته (أو أبناء الزوج) من زواج  سابق أو أبناء تم تبنيهم رسمياً وفقاً  لقوانين بلد مقدم الطلب، ولا  يُستثنى من ذلك إلا الأبناء الحاصلين على  الجنسية الأمريكية أو على تصريح  بالإقامة الدائمة في الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية(Green card) .  *على مقدم الطلب أن  يذكر أسماء جميع الأبناء حتى  إذا لم يكونوا مقيمين معه*. 
 
*       ولا يعني ذكر أسماء أعضاء الأسرة في طلب  الحصول على تأشيرة الهجرة  ضرورة قيامهم بالسفر مع مقدم الطلب او حتي ان لم  ترغب في سفرهم علي نفس  البرنامج، إذ يجوز لهم أن يختاروا البقاء في بلادهم*.  ولكن إذا ذكر مقدم الطلب  اسم أحد أفراد أسرته في استمارة  طلب الحصول على التأشيرة لم يرد ذكره في  طلبه الأصلي، ستكون النتيجة  استبعاد طلبه وعدم النظر فيه. (ينطبق هذا  الشرط فقط على أفراد الأسرة القصر  الذين كان يعولهم مقدم الطلب في تاريخ  تقديم الطلب الأصلي، ولا ينطبق على  هؤلاء الذين ينضمون للأسرة بعد ذلك مثل  الأطفال الذين ولدوا بعد موعد  التقديم.)  ويجوز للزوجة (أو الزوج) تقديم  طلب منفصل عن طلب زوجها (أو  زوجته) رغم ورود اسمها (أو اسمه) في الطلب،  شريطة وجود المعلومات المفصلة  عن جميع أفراد الأسرة في الطلبين.  يرجى  مراجعة السؤال رقم 10 أعلاه. 
 
*12  -  هل ينبغي على مقدم الطلب تقديم طلبه بنفسه،  أم يجوز لشخص آخر القيام  بذلك بالنيابة عنه؟* 
      يجوز لمقدمي الطلبات  إعداد طلباتهم وتقديمها  بأنفسهم، ويجوز لهم تكليف آخرين القيام بذلك نيابة  عنهم، ولكن *لا يجوز  لأي شخص تقديم أكثر من طلب واحد* سواء تم تقديم  هذا الطلب شخصياً أو  بالنيابة عن مقدم الطلب بواسطة محام أو أحد الأصدقاء  أو الأقارب الذي قد  يساعد مقدم الطلب في إعداد طلبه. وإذا وقع الاختيار  على طلب ما يرسل  الإخطار بذلك لمقدم الطلب فقط على عنوان المراسلة  الخاص به الوارد  في الطلب. 
 
*13  -  ما هي الشروط المطلوبة بالنسبة للمؤهل  العلمي أو التجربة العملية؟ * 
      يقتضي القانون وكذلك  اللوائح التنظيمية حصول  كل شخص يقدم طلب على ما لا يقل عن شهادة تثبت  انتهائه بنجاح من مرحلة  الدراسة الثانوية أو حصوله على ما يعادلها، أو  حصوله خلال الأعوام  الخمس السابقة على خبرة عملية لمدة عامين في مهنة  تقتضي ممارستها ما لا يقل  عن سنتين من التدريب أو الخبرة. ويعني ”الانتهاء  من مرحلة الدراسة  الثانوية أو الحصول على ما يعادلها" تحقيق النجاح في  الولايات المتحدة في  الانتهاء من الدراسة في المرحلتين الابتدائية  والثانوية اللتان تستمران  لمدة 12 عاماً، وفي أي بلد آخر تعني العبارة  المذكورة تحقيق النجاح في  الانتهاء من الدراسة الرسمية في هاتين المرحلتين  الموازيتين لمرحلة الدراسة  الابتدائية والثانوية في الولايات المتحدة.  *ولا  ينبغي* تقديم  الوثائق التي تثبت المؤهل العلمي أو الخبرة العملية مع  طلب الاشتراك في  السحب بغية الحصول على تأشيرة الهجرة، بل ينبغي تقديمها  إلى القنصل المسئول  في القنصلية الأمريكية في تاريخ المقابلة التي تتم في  القنصلية بخصوص منح  التأشيرة. وسوف تستخدم البيانات المتاحة على قاعدة  بيانات وزارة العمل  الأمريكية (O*Net OnLine database) لتحديد *الخبره العملية  المؤهِلة* للحصول على  تأشيرة للهجرة (http://online.onetcenter.org).   
 
*14 -  كيف سيتم اختيار من  سيحصلون على تأشيرة  الهجرة؟* 
 سوف يقوم مركز كنتاكى القنصلي بترقيم  الطلبات التي تم استلامها من كل  منطقة . وبعد أن تنتهي فترة قبول  الطلبات يقوم جهاز الكمبيوتر بعملية  اختيار عشوائية للطلبات الفائزة في كل  منطقة جغرافية من بين جميع الطلبات  الواردة لتلك المنطقة. ويكون أول طلب  يتم اختياره عشوائياً في كل منطقة من  المناطق السابق ذكرها، أول طلب يتم  تسجيله، ويكون الطلب الثاني الذي يقع  عليه الاختيار الطلب الثاني الذي يتم  تسجيله، الخ...  وسوف تحصل جميع  الطلبات التي يتم استلامها من كل  منطقة أثناء الفترة المحددة لاستلام  الطلبات على فرصة متساوية لوقوع  الاختيار عليها بدون التمييز بين تلك  الطلبات الواردة في بداية الفترة  المحددة لاستلام الطلبات أو في نهايتها.  وعند وقوع الاختيار على طلب ما،  يقوم مركز كنتاكي القنصلي بإرسال إخطار  بذلك لمقدم الطلب يتضمن التعليمات  التي ينبغي عليه اتباعها عند تقديم  استمارة طلب الحصول على التأشيرة، وسوف  يواصل مركز كنتاكي القنصلي متابعة  الطلب حتى يتم إخطار صاحبه بالتوجه إلى  مكتب القنصلية الأمريكية لمقابلة  القنصل المسئول فيها بخصوص التأشيرة أو  يقوم مقدم الطلب المقيم أو  المتواجد في الولايات المتحدة بتقديم طلب في  مكتب مصلحة الهجرة والجنسية  لتغيير وضعه. 
 
*15 -  هل يجوز لمن وقع عليهم  الاختيار تعديل  وضعهم مع مصلحة الهجرة والجنسية؟* 
       نعم، شريطة توفر الشروط المطلوبة لتعديل  أوضاعهم بموجب أحكام الجزء  رقم 245 من قانون الهجرة والجنسية الأمريكي (INA)، ويجوز لمقدمي الطلبات   الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار المتواجدين فعلا في الولايات المتحدة أن يطلبوا   من مصلحة الهجرة والجنسية تعديل أوضاعهم وإعطائهم تأشيرة الإقامة الدائمة   في الولايات المتحدة.  ويجب على مقدمي الطلبات أن يضمنوا استطاعة مصلحة   الهجرة والجنسية الانتهاء من الإجراءات الخاصة بطلباتهم، بما في  ذلك  الإجراءات المتصلة بأي من المنتسبين لهم المتواجدين في الخارج،  وذلك  قبل تاريخ 30 سبتمبر عام 2007 لأن عمليات تسجيل طلبات الحصول على  تأشيرات  الهجرة لعام 2007 بناء على برنامج التعددية سوف تنتهي في هذا  التاريخ، إذ  لن تتوفر أرقام تأشيرات لأي من مقدمي طلبات الحصول على  التأشيرة فى برنامج  الهجرة العشوائية لعام 2007 تحت أي ظرف من الظروف بعد  منتصف الليل من يوم  30 سبتمبر عام 2007.
 
*16  -  هل يتم إخطار مقدمي الطلبات الذين لم يقع  عليهم الاختيار؟* 
       لا لن يتلقى مقدمو الطلبات الذين *لم يقع*  عليهم الإختيار أي  إخطار رداً على الطلبات التي قدموها، إذ يقتصر إرسال  الإخطار على مقدمي  الطلبات الذين يقع عليهم الاختيار فقط. وترسل جميع رسائل  الإخطار إلى  العنوان الموضح في الطلب بعد حوالي تسعة أشهر من انتهاء فترة  تقديم  الطلبات، ويعني ذلك أن من لا يتلقى إخطاراً رداً على طلبه لم يقع  عليه  الاختيار. 
 
*17 -  ما هو عدد مقدمي الطلبات  الذين سوف يتم  اختيارهم للحصول على التأشيرة؟* 
       يبلغ العدد المتاح من تأشيرات الهجرة التي سوف  تمنح لمقدمي طلبات  الحصول عليها بناء على برنامج التعددية  لعام 2007، 50  ألف (50.000)  تأشيرة، إلا أن مركز كنتاكي القنصلي سوف يقوم باختيار عدد من  الطلبات  يتجاوز عدد التأشيرات المحدوده لبرنامج الهجره العشوائه لسنة 2007،  زيادة  العدد هذه لإحتمال إمتناع بعض من يقع عليهم الإختيار عن متابعة  طلباتهم  للحصول على التأشيرة بعد إخطارهم بوقوع الاختيار عليهم مبدئياً،  وذلك  لضمان إصدار جميع التأشيرات المتاحة بناء على برنامج التعددية .  ويترتب  على ذلك أن عدد التأشيرات المتاحه لن يكون كافياً لمنح التأشيرات  المطلوبة  لجميع مقدمي الطلبات الذين يقع عليهم الاختيار مبدئياً. وسوف يتم  إخطار  جميع مقدمي الطلبات الذين يقع عليهم الاختيار في الوقت المناسب  وإحاطتهم  علماً بإضافة أسمائهم إلى قائمة الطلبات التي وقع عليها الاختيار.   وسوف  تبدأ عملية الاجتماع بهم وعقد المقابلات معهم في أوائل شهر أكتوبر  عام  2006 وسوف يرسل مركز كنتاكي القنصلي رسائل تحدد موعد المقابلات في   القنصليات الأمريكية في الخارج قبل ذلك الموعد المحدد للمقابلة بفترة زمنية   تتراوح بين أربعة وست أسابيع. وسوف تصدر التأشيرات كل شهر لمقدمي الطلبات   المستعدين لصدورها واستخدامها خلال هذا الشهر في حالة وجود العدد المتاح  من  التأشيرات. وينتهي برنامج هذا العام لمنح تأشيرات الهجرة بناء على   التعددية  بعد صدور جميع التأشيرات المخصصة لذلك العام، وهو 50 ألف تأشيرة.   وقد يتحقق ذلك من الناحية النظرية قبل حلول شهر سبتمبر عام 2007.  يجب  إذن  على مقدمي الطلبات الذين يقع عليهم الاختيار والذين يريدون الحصول على   تأشيرات الهجرة أن يكونوا مستعدين *للتحرك بسرعة وبدون تأخير* لغرض   الاستفادة من التأشيرة. *إن عملية الاختيار العشوائي التي يقوم بها جهاز   الكمبيوتر في مركز كنتاكي القنصلي لا تضمن في حد ذاتها لمن يقع عليه   الاختيار الحصول على تأشيرة الهجرة.* 
 
*18  -  هل هناك حد أدنى للسن بالنسبة لمقدمي طلبات  الحصول على تأشيرة للهجرة  بناء على برنامج التعددية؟* 
       لا يوجد حد أدنى للسن بالنسبة لمن يريد  الاشتراك في هذا البرنامج، إلا أن  شرط انتهاء مقدم الطلب من مرحلة الدراسة  الثانوية أو حصوله على الخبرة  العملية في تاريخ تقديمه للطلب يترتب عليه  عملياً استبعاد غالبية الأشخاص  الذين لم يبلغوا بعد الثامنة عشر من العمر. 
 
*19  -  هل سيتم تحصيل أية رسوم خاصة متصلة بطلبات  الحصول على تأشيرة للهجرة  بناء على برنامج التعددية ؟* 
*      لا يتم تحصيل أية رسوم  عند تقديم الطلب*. وسوف يتم تحصيل رسم خاص  لاحقاً من مقدمي طلبات الحصول على  تأشيرة بناء على برنامج هذا العام الذين  يقع عليهم الاختيار والذين يتولى  القسم القنصلي الأمريكي اتخاذ الإجراءات  اللازمة بخصوص طلباتهم.  كما ينبغي  على طالبي الحصول على تأشيرات الهجرة  بناء على برنامج التعددية تسديد  الرسوم فى يوم المقابله، مثلهم مثل غيرهم  من طالبي الحصول على تأشيرات  أخرى.  وسوف يحصل مقدمو الطلبات على تفاصيل  تلك الرسوم المطلوبة عندما يقوم  مركز كنتاكي القنصلي بإرسال التعليمات إلى  من يقع عليه الاختيار منهم. 
 
*20  -  هل يتمتع مقدمو طلبات الحصول على تأشيرة  الهجرة بناء على برنامج  التعددية بحق خاص يجوز لهم من خلاله أن يطلبوا  السماح لهم بإسقاط شرط من  الشروط المطلوبة التى تؤهل المتقدم للحصول على  التأشيرة؟* 
       لا، تنطبق على جميع مقدمي طلبات الحصول على  التأشيرة جميع الشروط  المحددة في قانون الهجرة والجنسية الأمريكي والتي  ينبغي توفرها في طالبي  الحصول على تأشيرة الهجرة إلى الولايات المتحدة . 
       لا توجد أية أحكام خاصة للتنازل عن استيفاء أي  من الشروط المطلوبة  والمنصوص عليها في القانون. 
 
*21  -  هل يجوز لمن سجل طلب للحصول على تأشيرة  هجرة للولايات المتحدة(نوع آخر  غير الهجره العشوائه) تقديم طلب للحصول على  تأشيرة هجرة بناء على برنامج  التعددية(العشوائه) ؟* 
      نعم، يجوز لهؤلاء  الأشخاص تقديم طلبات للحصول  على تأشيرة للهجرة بناء على برنامج التعددية .  
 
*22 -  إلى متي يحق لمقدمي  الطلبات الذين وقع  عليهم الاختيار للحصول على تأشيرة للهجرة بناء على  برنامج التعددية  الحصول  على تلك التأشيرة؟* 
       يحق للأشخاص الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار في  السحب تقديم طلب الحصول على  تأشيرة الهجرة لعام 2007 بناء على برنامج  التعددية  *أثناء السنة  المالية 2007 فقط*، أي ابتداء من اليوم الأول  من شهر أكتوبر عام 2006  إلى نهاية شهر سبتمبر عام 2007.  *ويجب على مقدمي  الطلبات الحصول على  تأشيرة الهجرة أو تعديل وضعهم فى الولايات المتحدة  بناء على برنامج  التعددية لعام 2007 قبل نهاية السنة المالية (30 سبتمبر  2007). * لا  يتم ترحيل التأشيرات الممنوحة لأشخاص حصلوا عليها بموجب  برنامج التعددية   لعام 2006 إلى تاريخ لاحق لانتهاء السنة المالية لذلك  العام إذا عجزوا عن  الحصول على التأشيرات الخاصة بهم أثناء العام المالي.   كذلك، لا يجوز  لزوجة مقدم الطلب وأبنائه الذين يحصلون على التأشيرة بسبب  انتسابهم لمقدم  الطلب الرئيسي الحصول على تلك التأشيرة إلا في الفترة  الزمنية المحددة  والممتدة من أول أكتوبر أول عام 2006 إلى آخر سبتمبر عام  2007.  وسوف يتم  إرسال الرسائل لمقدمي الطلبات المقيمين في الخارج من مركز  كنتاكي القنصلي  قبل الموعد المحدد في الرسالة للاجتماع بهم بفترة زمنية  تتراوح بين أربعة و  ستة أسابيع.
 
*23- متي سيكون متاحا التسجيل  عبر الانترنت*
      فقط سوف يكون التسجيل  متاحا عبر الانترت  الساعة 12 ظهرا شرقا (GMT) أى العاشرة صباحاً بتوقيت  القاهرة،  يوم الخامس من اكتوبر  2005 حتي يوم الرابع من ديسمبر 2005 
 
*24-  هل يمكن تحميل و حفظ عملية تسجيل البرنامج  العشوائي علي برنامج* *Micro Soft Word)**) او اي برنامج اخر ثم اقوم  بعدها بعملية ملئ البيانات؟*
       لا تستطيع ان تحفظ الاستمارة في اي برنامج  لاستكمال او ارسال البيانات في  وقت اخر. حيث انها فقط  web form بالاضافة الي انه مطلوب  ملئ البيانات و تسجيلها عبر  الانترنت في  الحال.
 
*25- اذا لم يوجد عندي جهاز  المسح الضوئي (**(Scanner* * هل يمكن ان  ارسل صورة الي  احد اقاربي في الولايات المتحدة لاجراء**عملية المسح الضوئي علي الصورة  ثم حفظها علي استطوانة و  ارساله مرة اخري لي؟*
       نعم يمكن طالما ان تكون الصورة مطابقة  للمواصفات و سوف ترسل الكترونيا  مع طلب التسجيل الالكتروني علي خط  الانترنت.  لابد للمتقدم ان يكون معه  الصورة وقت ارسال الطلب لبرنامج DV-2007  يمكن تقديم الطلب (  الصورة و  الاستمارة مع بعض) الكترونيا من الولايات المتحدة.
 
*26-  هل يمكن لي حفظ الاستمارة علي الانترنت حيث  يمكن ملئ جزء منه في وقت و  اكماله في وقت اخر؟*
      لا يمكن حدوث ذلك حيث ان  استمارة E-DV  الالكترونيه المصممة ليتم   استكمالها وارسالها فى نفس الوقت عموما ، بسبب ان الاستمارة تقع فى جزيين   ولاحتمالية وقوع اعطال مفاجئة وبطء فى شبكة المعلومات فان النظام مصمم   لامكانيه بقائه مفتوحا لمدة لا تزيد عن 60 دقيقة بدئا من تحميل الاستمارة ا   لكترونيا وحتى ارسالها عبر الانترنت  اذا مر اكثر من 60 دقيقة ، ولم يتم   ارسال الاستمارة الكترونيا فسوف يتم الغاء ما تم ارساله من معلومات  وذلك   حتى لا يكون هناك امكانيهُ لارسال الاستمارة مرتين بالخطاء حيث يمكن ان   يعتبر النظام ارسال الاستمارة كاملة بعد محاولة ارسالها جزئيا انه تم   ارسالها مرتين على سبيل المثال ، اذا فرضنا ان المشترك له زوجة وطفل وقام   بارسال الجزء الاول من استمارة  E-DV ،   بعد اكمال بياناتها وقام  بعدها باستقبال الجزء الثانى  من الاستمارة ولكن لم يقوم بارساله على الفور  ربما بسبب عدم عثوره على  الملف الذى يحتوى على صورة الطفل اذا تم ارسال  الجزء الثانى من الاستمارة  وتم استقبالها عن طريق موقع  E-DV  خلال 60 دقيقة فلا يوجد  مشكلة ، ولكن اذا تم استقبال الجزء  الثانى بعد مرور الستون دقيقة فان  المشترك سيتم اعلامه بان عليه ان يعيد  ارسال الاستمارة بالكامل من جديد ان  ارشاداتDV-2007   تشرح بوضوح وبصورة كاملة  ماهية المعلومات  المطلوب  تجميعها لملىء الاستمارة  بهذه الطريقة يمكن ان  تكون مستعدا تماما ، متاكدا  من وجود كافة المعلومات المطلوبة قبل ان تبدا  اكمال الاستمارة عبر  الانترنت                         
 
*27-  تنص التعليمات علي انه في حالة ان لم تكن  الصورة الرقمية مطابقة  للمواصفات سوف يتم رفض الطلب و اخطار الراسل فهل**يعني هذا انه يمكن اعادة عملية  التسجيل من جديد. * 
      نعم يمكن اعادة التقديم   اذا كانت عملية  التسجيل قد رفضت اوتوماتيكيا علي البرنامج فهذا يعنى انها  لم تكن قد أدخلتم  سجلت على E-DV ولا  يمكن ان تعد E-DV  مدونه ومسجل وبالتالى لن  يصلك اى اخطار باستلام الطلب و لكن تقدير الوقت الذي سوف  تاخذه عملية ارسال رفض الطلب  بسبب طبيعة الانترنت لايمكن تكهنه. اذا عولجت  المشاكل عن طريق الراسل  وارسلت مرة اخري الجزء (1) و(2 ) في خلال 60  دقيقة، لن يكون هناك مشكلة  والا لابد من اعادة تقديم الطلب مرة اخري.   يمكن للمتقدم تقديم طلبه اكثر  من مرة الي حين ان يتم استلام الاستمارة  كاملة وارسال اخطارباستلام الطلب. 
 
*28-  هل سيلاحظ الاخطار الاكتروني ان عملية  التسجيل الكاملة وصلت في  نفس  الوقت بعد عملية الارسال*
      اذا مرت بضع دقائق بعد  الضغط على زر الارسال  بدون استقبال اى اخطار للتاكيد يمكنك الضعط على زر  الارسا ل مرة اخرة دون  ان يسبب هذا اى مشاكل ولن يؤدى الى أى خلل ان تصل  هذه الرسالة للراسل  (المقدم الطلب)
       سوف يتم ارسال اخطار التاكيد بوصول الرسالة  الصحيحة فورا ولكن لا يمكن  تحديد الوقت المنتظر نظرا لطبيعه عمل الانترنت.  اذا اخذ وقت طويل بعد الضغط علي  زر الارسال  يمكن الضغط مرة اخري دون مشاكل ولن يؤدي هذا الي اي خلل. 
       يمكن للمتقدم محاولة ارسال الاستمارة اكثر من  مرة حتي تتم العملية  بنجاح ولحين استلام المتقدم اخطار التأكيد.    
 
*لوائح  بأسماء البلدان التي يكون المنتمين لها  مؤهلين لتقديم طلبات الحصول على  تأشيرة للهجرة بناء على برنامج التعددية   وفقاً للمناطق التي تقع فيها تلك  البلدان* 

*توضح اللوائح الواردة أدناه  أسماء البلدان في كل  من المناطق الجغرافية التي يكون المنتمين لها مؤهلين  لتقديم طلبات الحصول  على تأشيرات للهجرة بناء على برنامج التعددية لعام  2007 (2007* *DV**) . لقد تم تحديد تلك  البلدان  بناء على معلومات من الموظف المسئول عن المعلومات الجغرافية في  الولايات  المتحدة.  وقد تم تحديد البلدان التي يكون المنتمين لها غير  مؤهلين لتقديم  طلبات الحصول على تأشيرات الهجرة لعام 2007 بناء على برنامج  التعددية  بواسطة مصلحة الهجرة والجنسية، وذلك بناء على معادلة وردت في  الجزء رقم  203 (ج) من قانون الهجرة والجنسية. تم إدراج المناطق غير  المستقلة ضمن  المنطقة التي يقع فيها البلد الذي يتولى إدارة شئون الحكم في  تلك المنطقة.   أما البلدان التي لا يحق للمنتمين لها تقديم طلبات الحصول  على تأشيرات  الهجرة لأنها بلدان يفد منها إلى الولايات المتحدة أعداد كبيرة  من  المهاجرين، فهي مذكورة بين قوسين بعد قائمة أسماء البلدان في كل منطقة.   (وتعتبر تلك البلدان المصدر الرئيسي للمهاجرين الذين يحصلون على تأشيرات   هجرة الأقارب، والمهاجرين القادمين إلى الولايات المتحدة للعمل فيها).* 

  أفـريقيـا              
ALGERIA
الجزائر
ANGOLA
أنغـولا
BENIN
بنـن
BOTSWANA
بوتسـوانا
BURKINA  FASO
بوركينا فاصو
BURUNDI
بوروندي
CAMEROON
الكاميـرون
CAPE  VERDE
الرأس الأخضر
CENTRAL AFRICAN    REPUBLIC
جمهورية أفريقيا  الوسطى
CHAD
تشاد
COMOROS
جزر  القمر
CONGO
الكونغو
DEMOCRATIC  REPUBLIC OF CONGO
جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية
IVORY  COAST
ساحل العاج
DJIBOUTI
جيبـوتي
EGYPT
مصر
EQUATORIAL  GUINEA
غينـيا الاستوائية
ERITREA
إريتريا
ETHIOPIA
إثيوبيـا
GABON
جـابون
GAMBIA, THE
جامبيـا
GHANA
غـانـا
GUINEA
غيـنيـا
GUINEA-BISSAU
غينيا-بيساو
KENYA
كيـنيـا
LESOTHO
ليسـوتو
LIBERIA
ليبريـا
LIBYA
ليـبيـا
MADAGASCAR
مدغشقر
MALAWI
ملاوي
MALI
مـالي
MAURITANIA
موريـتانيـا
MAURITIUS
موريشيـوس
MOROCCO
المغـرب
MOZAMBIQUE
موزامبيـق
NAMIBIA
نـاميبيـا
NIGER
النيـجر
NIGERIA
نيجيـريـا
RWANDA
روانـدا
SAO  TOME AND PRINCIPE
سان تومي وبرينسيبي
SENEGAL
السنـغال
SEYCHELLES
السيـشيل
SIERRA  LEONE
سيراليون
SOMALIA
الصـومال
SOUTH  AFRICA
جنوب أفريقيـا
SUDAN
السـودان
SWAZILAND
سوازيـلاند
TANZANIA
تـانزانيـا
TOGO
توجو
TUNISIA
تونس
UGANDA
أوغنـدا
ZAMBIA
زامبيـا
ZIMBABWE
زمبـابـوي
*آســيــا*
AFGHANISTAN
أفغانستـان
BAHRAIN
البحـريـن
BANGLADESH
بنغـلادش
BUTAN
بوتـان
BRUNEI
بروناي
BURMA
بورمـا
CAMBODIA
كمبـوديـا
EAST  TIMOR
تيمور الشرقية
HONG  KONG
(SPECIAL ADMINISTRATIVE    REGION)
هونج  كونج (المنطقة الإدارية    الخاصة)
INDONESIA
إندونيـسيـا
IRAN
إيـران
IRAQ
العـراق
ISRAEL
إسـرائيـل
JAPAN
اليـابـان
JORDAN
الأردن
KUWAIT
الكويت
LAOS
لاوس
LEBANON
لبنـان
MALAYSIA
ماليـزيـا
MALDIVES
مالديـف
MONGOLIA
منغـوليـا
NEPAL
نيـبال
NORTH  KOREA
كوريا الشمـالية
OMAN
عمـان
QATAR
قطـر
SAUDI  ARABIA
المملكة العربية السعودية
SINGAPORE
سنغافورة
SRI  LANKA
سريـلانكا
SYRIA
سـوريا
TAIWAN
تايـوان
THAILAND
تايـلاند
UNITED    ARAB EMIRATES
دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة
YEMEN
اليـمن
(البلدان  الآسيوية التي لا  يكون المنتمين لها مؤهلون للاشتراك   في برنامج  التعددية
(الهجرة العشوائية) لهذا    العام هي: الصين (المولودون في  الصين الشعبية) والهند
وباكستان وكوريا الجنوبية    والفليبين  وفيتنام. أما منطقة هونج كونج الإدارية الخاصة
ومنطقة الماكاو  الإدارية    الخاصة وتايوان فهم بلدان يعتبر الانتماء لها مؤهـِلاً لبرنامج  التعددية،  وعليه ورد   ذكرهم في اللائحة أعلاه.)
*أوروبـا*
ALBANIA
ألبـانيـا
ANDORRA
أندورا
ARMENIA
أرميـنيـا
AUSTRIA
النمسـا
AZERBAIJAN
أذربيجـان
BELARUS
روسيـا  البيضاء
BELGIUM
بلجيـكا
BOSNIA  AND HERZEGOVINA
البوسنة والهرسك
BULGARIA
بلغـاريـا
CROATIA
كرواتيـا
CYPRUS
قبرص
CZECH  REPUBLIC
جمهورية تشكوسلوفاكيا
DENMARK
الدانمارك
 (تشمل  المناطق التي تحكمها  الدانمارك في الخارج)
ESTONIA
إستـونيـا
FINLAND
فنلنـدا
FRANCE
(Including    components and  dependent areas overseas)
فرنسا
(تشمل  المناطق التي تحكمها  فرنسا في الخارج)
GEORGIA
جمهورية  جورجيا
GERMANY
ألمانيـا
GREECE
اليـونـان
HUNGARY
هنغـاريـا
ICELAND
آيسلنـدا
IRELAND
إيرلنـدا
ITALY
إيطـاليـا
KAZAKHSTAN
كازاخستان
KYRGYZSTAN
كيرجيزستان
LATVIA
لاتفيـا
LEICHTENSTEIN
لختنشتاين
LITHUANIA
ليثوانيـا
LUXEMBOURG
لوكسمبورغ
MACAU SPECIAL ADMINISTRATIVE  REGION
MACEDONIA, 
THE FORMER  REPUBLIC OF  YUGOSLAV
مقدونيا
( جمهورية  يوغوسلافيا سابقاً )
MALTA
مالطة
MOLDOVA
مولدوفـا
MONACO
مونـاكو
NETHERLANDS
(Including    components and  dependent areas overseas)
هولندا
(تشمل  المناطق التي تحكمها  هولندا في الخارج)
NORTHERN IRELAND
ايرلندا  الشمالية
NORWAY
النرويج
POLAND
بولنـدا
PORTUGAL
(Including    components and  dependent areas overseas)
البرتغـال
(تشمل    المناطق التي تحكمها  هولندا في الخارج)
ROMANIA
رومـانيـا
SAN  MARINO
سان مارينو
Serbia  and   Montenegro
صربيا
SLOVAKIA
سلوفاكيـا
SLOVENIA
سلوفينيـا
SPAIN
إسبـانيـا
SWEDEN
السويد
SWITZERLAND
سويسـرا
TAJIKISTAN
طاجيكستان
TURKEY
تركيـا
TURKMENISTAN
تركمنستان
UKRAINE
أوكرانيـا
UZBEKISTAN
أوزبكستـان
VATICAN  CITY
الفاتيـكان
(البلدان  الأوروبية التالية    التي لا يكون المنتمين لها مؤهلون للاشتراك  في برنامج  التعددية
لهذا العام هي: بريطانيا    العظمى (أي  المملكة المتحدة التي تشمل
المناطق التالية الخاضعة    لبريطانيا:  أنغيلا وبرمودا وجزر فرجين البريطانية
وجزر كايمان وجزر  فوكلاند    وجبل طارق ومونتسيرات وبيتكيرن وسانت هيلينا وجزر تركس
وكايكوس).  يرجى ملاحظة  المعاملة   المنفصلة التي تحظى بها ايرلندا الشمالية
لأغراض  برنامج التعددية   فقط،  إذ يكون الانتماء لايرلندا الشمالية مؤهـِلاً  للاشتراك
في برنامج التعددية، وهي مذكورة في قائمة البلدان    المؤهـِلة.)
*أمـريـكا   الشمـاليـة*
THE  BAHAMAS
جزر البـاهاما
(في  أمريكا الشمالية، لا  تتوفر في المنتمين إلى كندا   الشروط  التي تسمح لهم بالاشتراك
 في السحب على تأشيرات الهجرة  هذا  العام بناء على   برنامج العشوائيه.)
*أوسيـانيا    (منطقة جزر  المحيط الهادي)*
AUSTRALIA
أستراليا
(والمناطق  التابعة والخاضعة  لها فيما وراء   البحار)
FIJI
جزر  فيجي
KIRIBATI
كيريبـات
MARSHALL  ISLANDS
جزر مارشـال
FEDERATED  STATES OF    MACRONESIA
اتحاد دول ماكرونيزيا
NAURU
نـاورو
NEW  ZEALAND
نيوزيلندا
(والمناطق التابعة  والخاضعة  لها فيما وراء   البحار)
PALAU
بـالاو
PAPUA  NEW GUINEA
بابوا غينيا الجديدة
SAMOA
ساموا
SOLOMON  ISLANDS
جزر سليمـان
TONGA
تونغـا
TUVALU
توفـالـو
VANUATU
فنـواتـو
*أمريكا   الجنوبية وأمريكا  الوسطى ومنطقة البحر الكاريبي*
ANTIGUA  AND BARBUDA
أنتيغوا وبربودا
ARGENTINA
الأرجنتيـن
BARBADOS
بربـادوس
BELIZE
بليـز
BOLIVIA
بوليفيـا
BRAZIL
البـرازيـل
CHILE
شيـلي
COSTA  RICA
كوستـاريـكا
CUBA
كـوبـا
DOMINICA
دوميـنيـكا
ECUADOR
الإكـوادور
GRENADA
غريـنادا
GUATEMALA
جواتيـمالا
GUYANA
غيـانا
HONDURAS
هنـدوراس
NICARAGUA
نيـكاراغـوا
PANAMA
بنـما
PARAGUAY
باراجـواي
PERU
بيـرو
SAINT  KITTS AND   NEVIS
سانت كيتس ونيفيس
SAINT  LUCIA
سانت لوسيـا
SAINT  VINCENT AND   THE  GRENADINES
سانت فنسنت وجزر  غرينادين
SURINAM
سـوريـنام
TRINIDAD  AND TOBAGO
ترينيـداد وتوباغو
URUGUAY
أوروجـواي
VENEZUELA
فنـزويـلا
(دول  تلك المنطقة التي لا  تتوفر في المنتمين إليها الشروط   التي تسمح  لهم بالاشتراك
في برنامج التعددية هذا   العام  هي:  كولومبيا وجمهورية الدومينيكا والسلفادور
وهايتي وجامايكا  والمكسيك

والله  ولي التوفيق للجميع.)

----------


## بريف هااارت

*تعلن وزارة الهجرة الامريكية انها ستبداء   عملية التسجيل في القرعة  الهجرة الى امريكا او ما يسمى البطاقة الخضراء   لسنة 2010

 ابتدءا  من يوم 2 في شهر اكتوبر الى 1 من شهر ديسمبر*

*انشاء الله ستجدون   التفصيل الكامل لطريقة الصحيحة  لتسجيل في منتديات أبناء مصر
*



*ويرجى    الى اعضاء المنتدي الكرام عدم التسجيل في اي موقع دعائي موجود في شبكة  انترنيت حيث لوحظ في   الفترة الاخيرة 


انتشار واسع للمواقع  الدعائية لليانصيب الهجرة او البطاقة   الخضراء  كل تلك المواقع بطالة  هدفها هو النصب او التجارة*





*http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/         الموقع  الوحيد هو موقع وزارة الخارجية الامريكية و الهجرة*

----------


## بريف هااارت

تأشيرة الزياره الى كندا

*
                                         في كل عام، يزور كندا أكثر من 35   مليون شخص، وهو رقم يفوق تعداد  السكان   البالغ 32   مليون نسمة  ويأتي   الزائرون كسياح أو طلبة أو للعمل  المؤقت  وكسائح إلى   كندا ستكون   العديد   من المفاجآت بانتظارك حيث  الطبيعة الخلابة والجو المعتدل خلال   الربيع   والصيف   والخريف إضافة إلى  المرافق السياحية المتميزة والمهرجانات   الترفيهية   والثقافية    والفلكورية، وإذا كنت من هواة الرياضات الثلجية   فيمكنك الاستمتاع كثيرا    بالمرافق   السياحية الكندية خلال فصل الشتاء 

                                         وتعتبر شلالات النياغرا واحدة من   أهم الأماكن  السياحية في العالم والتي   يتقاطر   عليها مئات الآلاف من   السياح، وهي  محاطة بالمرافق السياحية وبالمسارح وبدور   السينما     وبالمطاعم وبمدن  للألعاب وأهمها Marine Land حيث العروض الحية للحيتان     القاتلة   والتي  تعتبر تجربة فريدة من نوعها 

                                         كما تتمتع كندا بمناظر طبيعية خلابة   وأسواق متنوعة  وفي تورونتو  ومونتريال،   لن يشعر   السياح العرب بالغربة   حيث تنتشر جاليات عربية  واضحة ويتبعها مطاعم ومحلات   توفر   الأكل الحلال     ويمكن للسياح العرب  الحصول على مساعدات الجالية في معرفة   أفضل     الأماكن السياحية الجاذبة 

                                        وإذا صادفت زيارة السياح  لآول يوم   من يوليو, فإنهم سيستمتعون بالألعاب   النارية التي   تغطي سماء  البلاد   احتفالا بمناسبات اليوم الوطني 


    شروط  زيارة كندا

                                        يحتاج كل  الزوار من دول الشرق   الأوسط لتأشيرة زيارة لدخول كندا  

                                         جواز سفر بصلاحية سارية المفعول أو    أي وثائق سفر لإثبات الشخصية

                                         3) الخلو من الامراض المعدية  وبشكل   عام إذا كانت الزيارة لأقل من  6 أشهر   فلن تكون   هناك حاجة لفحص طبي إلا   إذا كانت الدولة القادم  منها الزائر يتفشى بها أحد   الأمراض   المعدية    أما إذا كانت الزيارة  ستزيد عن 6 أشهر فيجب إجراء فحص طبي لدى   دكتور   معتمد   من السفارة أو  القنصلية الكندية 

                                        4)  لأن كندا واحدة من أكثر دول   العالم استقطابا للمهاجرين بسب فرص العمل    المتاحة   والمستويات العالية   للمعيشة، تعتبر الهجرة غير الشرعية من أهم  المشاكل التي   تواجه   ضباط   الهجرة  لذلك ستكون بانتظارك مقابلة قصيرة  جدا عند منافذ الدخول   للتأكد   من أن   هدفك هو الزيارة فقط وأنك ستغادر  بعد انتهاء المدة  وفي حالات   نادرة قد   يطلب الضابط   ضمانا ماليا من  الزائر يتم إعادته إليه عند   المغادرة  فالمطلوب هو تأكيد   احترام    الزائر للقوانين الكندية  وبعد   المقابلة في المطار، سيحدد ضابط الهجرة    المدة   الزمنية للزيارة  وخلال   المقابلة يمكن للزائر أن يستفسر من  الضابط إذا لم   تكن   الأسئلة واضحة    فالمقابلة لا تستغرق سوى دقائق  بسيطة  


                                       بامكانكم تنزيل طلب التأشيرة المتوفر   كملف على الرابط التالي*
*http://www cic gc ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM5257B PDF*http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/index.asp    للاستفسار عن الهجره الى كندا  ://http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigr...لهجره الى كندا

----------


## بريف هااارت

هجرة العمالة الماهرة الى كندا

تختار   كندا سنويا بحدود 50  الف  مهاجر و قد تستغرق عملية اختيارك و قبولك من قبل   السلطات   الكندية   الرسمية حوالى 3-4 سنوات و قد تكلف اجور الحاميين و الاستشاريين و   صرفيات     اخرى بحدود 2000-4000 دولار و يتطلب من صاحب الطلب احتساب النقاط التي     مطلوب   تحقيقها و هي 69 نقطة 
* 
                                        يدخل تصنيف العمالة الماهرة ضمن  «الفئة الاقتصادية» التي تضم أيضا رجال    الأعمال    وتهتم كندا كثيرا  بالعمالة الماهرة التي يمكنها التنافس  بفاعلية تامة   والنجاح في   اقتصاد  البلاد الذي يعتمد على المعرفة 

                                        وتركز اللوائح الجديدة لقانون  الهجرة وحماية اللاجئين على التعليم  العالي   والقدرات   اللغوية والخبرات  العملية بدلا من التركيز فقط على  الخبرة في وظيفة معينة  

                                        وتستحوذ فئة العمالة الماهرة على   نصيب الأسد من أعداد المهاجرين إلى كندا   في كل   عام  وتأكيدا لذلك تشير   أرقام الهجرة للعام 2002 إلى منح وضع الإقامة   الدائمة لـ123   ألفا و357   مهاجرا ضمن فئة العمالة الماهرة من أصل 203 ألفا و909 مهاجرا   جديدا  


                                       ويتم تقييم طلبات  الهجرة ضمن هذه  الفئة وفقا لـ« نظام اختيار نقطي »  وهناك 6   عوامل   يتم  على أساسها منح  النقاط  ولكي تتم الموافقة على طلبات الهجرة ضمن فئة    العمالة   الماهرة  يجب على مقدم الطلب التالي


                                        أن تكون لديه خبرة لا تقل عن سنة  واحدة خلال  العشر سنوات الماضية في   وظيفة   إدارية أو مهنة تتطلب درجة  جامعية أو  كلية أو تدريب تقني كما هو موصوف في   «التصنيف   الوظيفي  القومي» والذي  يعرف رمزيا بـnoc وقامت بتطويره إدارة تطوير الموارد    البشرية   الكندية  hrdc 

                                        لديه إدخارات مالية كافية لرعاية  نفسه وعائلته في كندا  


                                       ويوضح الجدول  التالي النقاط التي  يجب تسجيلها والتي يجب أن لا تقل عن 75   نقطة*

----------


## بريف هااارت

الدراسة فى كندا 

*
                                        تستقبل كندا أكثر من 130 ألف طالب    سنويا للدراسة في  جامعاتها وكلياتها ومعاهدها،   وهذا الرقم لا يشمل من  يأتون لتعلم اللغة  الإنجليزية أو الفرنسية كلغة   ثانية  وتولي   كندا  أهمية كبيرة لجذب  الطلاب الأجانب لإثراء مؤسساتها العلمية بالتعددية    الثقافية   وتبادل  الخبرات 

                                        وتخضع المدارس والمؤسسات العلمية  الكندية بشتى  اختلافاتها لضوابط تضعها كل   مقاطعة   على حدة، كما تتحمل كل  مقاطعة  مسؤولية الرعاية الصحية والخدمات الطبية   للطلبة   الأجانب  لذلك  يجب على  الراغبين بالدراسة في كندا الاستفسار من الجامعات   التي وقع    اختيارهم  عليها عن كل الخدمات المتوفرة من سكن ورعاية صحية واجتماعية 

                                        ويحتاج كل طالب أجنبي إلى «ترخيص   دراسة» Study Permit إذا كانت فترة   الدراسة تزيد   عن 6 أشهر  ويحتاج   معظم الطلبة إلى ترخيص الدراسة، ويُستثنى من ذلك طلبة   كيبيك، حيث   تتمتع   هذه المقاطعة الناطقة بالفرنسية بأنظمة خاصة بها ومن ضمنها توفير   «رسوم   دراسة   منخفضة» للطلبة القادمين من دول تكون الفرنسية واحدة من لغاتها   الرسمية،   فالطلبة   القادمين من السنغال أو بلجيكا على سبيل المثال   يدفعون رسوما تقل بكثير عن   ما يدفعه   الطلبة الكنديين القادمين من   مقاطعات أخرى 

   متطلبات القبول 

                                        لكل جامعة أو كلية متطلباتها الخاصة  فيما يخص طلبات  الالتحاق، وقبل الحصول   على   القبول يجب أن تتوفر بعض  منها كما يلي 

                                       القدرة الكافية لدى الطالب  على  المحادثة بالإنجليزية أو الفرنسية لفهم   المحاضرات   وتأدية الواجبات   المطلوبة 
                                       أن يعرف الطالب  نفقات الدراسة  والعيش في كندا  
                                        رسوم الدراسة عن كل فصل دراسي  
                                        كلفة العيش من إيجار ومأكل ومشرب  
                                        وبعد تقديم الطلب وتلبية الشروط  سترسل الجامعة «خطاب القبول»   ويمكن   للجامعة   استخدام نموذجا خاصا  للخطاب تصدره وزارة الجنسية  والهجرة يُعرف بـ Standard   CIC   Letter   ويجب التأكد من طباعة خطاب  القبول على الورق الرسمي للجامعة،   والحصول على    النسخة الأصلية وليس  صورة، لأن السفارات الكندية لن تقبل بالنسخ المصورة   

    متطلبات تأشيرة الدراسة

                                        بعد الحصول على خطاب القبول يمكن  التوجه إلى أقرب سفارة كندية لتقديم طلب    الحصول   على تأشيرة الدراسة   وسيكون مطلوبا تقديم التالي 

                                        خطاب القبول الأصلي من الجامعة أو   الكلية  
                                       جواز سفر صالح لمدة  سنة على الأقل  مع 4 صور شمسية  
                                        كما سيكون مطلوبا من كل طالب إثبات  عدة أمور وأهمها توفر الدخل الكافي    لتغطية نفقات   الدراسة 
                                     وبعد  تلبية الطالب لكل ما هو مطلوب  منه أمام السفارة الكندية، سيتم تحرير    «رسالة   تقديم» Introduction  Letter من قبل مكتب التأشيرات لتقديمها إلى  ضباط   الهجرة في   المطارات  ومنافذ الدخول إلى كندا*

----------


## بريف هااارت

هجرة المستثمرين ورجال الاعمال الى كندا   

مستثمرون Investors

                                      المستثمر يجب أن يكون لديه صافي  موجودات بقيمة 800 ألف دولار يملكها لوحده    أو   بشراكة مع زوجته  كما يجب  أن تكون لديه خبرة في إدارة أعمال أو  شركات لا   تعمل بشكل   رئيسي في  قطاع استثمارات الفوائد والسندات  المالية، أو أن يكون قد تولى   إدارة شركة    وكان مسؤولا مباشرا عن 5  موظفين على الأقل يعملون لديه بشكل متفرغ  جدير    بالذكر أن   مقاطعة  كيبيك الناطقة باللغة الفرنسية لديها برنامجها الخاص  بهجرة رجال   الأعمال  وهو   يختلف عن قانون باقي المقاطعات 

*رجال   أعمال Entrepreneurs

                                     رجل  الأعمال يجب أن يكون لديه صافي  موجودات بقيمة 300 ألف دولار يملكها    لوحده أو   بشراكة مع زوجته، كما يجب  أن تكون لديه خبرة في إدارة أعمال أو  شركات لا   تعمل بشكل   رئيسي في  قطاع استثمارات الفوائد والسندات  المالية* 

*المهنة الحرة Self-employed*

*في هذا  التصنيف، يجب على  المتقدم بطلب الهجرة إثبات أن لديه الخبرة   المناسبة    والقدرة على تأسيس  ومزاولة مهنة حرة توفر له وضعية اقتصادية مستقرة في  كندا   وتدعم   بدرجة  كبيرة أحد القطاعات التالية: 

                                       -)  الحياة الثقافية الكندية 
                                       -)  زيادة قدرة كندا على التنافس  الرياضي  
                                      -) دعم الاقتصاد الكندي بشراء وإدارة  مزرعة في كندا* 
--------------------------
*وانواع اخري  منها*
*الكفالة العائلية
                                        (الوالدان - الأجداد - الأطفال  بالتبني وأقرباء آخرون)


                                       يمكن للمواطن الكندي أو المقيم   الدائم أن يكون مؤهلا لتوفير الهجرة   للأقرباء عبر   باب الرعاية   (الكفالة) Sponsorship  وتولي الحكومة الكندية هذا الباب   اهتماما خاصا     ويتوقع أن يكون محوريا لمعظم طلبات الهجرة مستقبلا لأنه يؤدي إلى استقطاب     مهاجرين   يمكنهم الاستقرار على نحو أسرع في كندا بسبب وجود الأقارب  

       أهلية   الرعاية 

                                        إذا كنت مواطنا كنديا تعيش في كندا  أو خارجها، أو إذا كنت مقيما  دائما في   كندا،   فيمكنك تقديم طلبات الهجرة  عبر بند «رعاية الأقرباء»  لوالديك وأجدادك   والأقرباء من   الدرجة الأولى  والثانية بالإضافة إلى  الأطفال بالتبني  ولكي تتمكن من توفير   الرعاية    يجب أن تتوفر عدة شروط  منها:

                                       1)أن يكون الشخص  الذي ترغب بتقديم  طلب الرعاية له من الأقرباء المذكورين   أعلاه  

                                       2) أن تكون مواطنا كنديا أو مقيما   دائما  

                                       3) أن تعيش في  كندا  

                                       4) أن يتوفر لديك  الدخل الضروري  الأقل لتوفير الرعاية  

                                        وننوه بأن مقاطعة كيبيك لها    متطلباتها المختلفة    لطلبات الرعاية العائلية 

                                        ومن ضروريات تقديم طلبات الهجرة تحت  بند «الرعاية العائلية» هو توقيع    الراعي على   تعهد للحكومة الكندية  يلزمه بضرورة توفير المساعدة  والاحتياجات الأساسية   لمن يرعاهم   عند  حاجتهم إلى ذلك لمدة تتراوح بين 3  إلى 10 سنوات من تاريخ الاستقرار في    كندا   وذلك حسب العلاقة العائلية   ولن يكون باستطاعتك توفير الرعاية مرة  أخرى في   حال عدم   التزامك بهذا  التعهد  

                                     إذا تمت الموافقة  على الطلب، فيجب دفع  رسوم حق الإقامة الدائمة لكل شخص   يبلغ من   العمر  19 عاما أو أكثر  وإذا  رُفض طلب الرعاية، فيمكنك أن تتقدم بالتماس    لإعادة   النظر*

----------


## بريف هااارت

أنواع فيزا الهجرة الى استراليا 
* هجرة العمالة الماهرة الخاصة  برجال الاعمال* 1 *هجرة  المكفول من صاحب عمل* 2 *  الهجرة الانسانية : حالات انسانية خاصة* 3 *  هجرة اعضاء العائلة : اهل اخوة زوجة او اولاد* 4 *  اللاجئين بكافة الانواع* 5 *  هجرة العمالة الماهرة (تشمل اصحاب الشهادات العليا من اطباء و مهندسين و  غيره* 6 *  هجرة الممرضات حيث تحتاج استراليا الان الى ممرضات بدرجة كبيرة* 7 *  الهجرة المناطقية المحصورة بمناطق محددة* 8 *  التقاعدة في استراليا* 8 *  برامج الهجرة الخاصة* 10

----------


## بريف هااارت

*كلمة شنغن تعنى 
                                      مجموعة الدول الأروبية التي وقعت  إتفاقية (شنغن ) بصدد حرية تنقل مواطنيها او الجاليات المقيمة لديها بصورة  دائمية دون الحاجة الي تأشيرة سفر و هي 15 دولة ، عبارة عن
                                      السويد /  الدنمارك / بلجيكا / فنلندا / فرنسا / اليونان / ايسلند / ايطاليا /  لوکسمبرغ / هولندا / النرويج / البرتقال / اسبانيا / المانيا و النمسا 
* *العرب الذين  يريدون السفر إلى السويد لا يعرفون علي وجــه الدقـة و التحــديد ، تفاصيل  و شروط الحصول علي تأشيرة السويد / منطقة شنغن و ملابساتها  لذلك بادرت  بجمع التفاصيل للحصول على تأشيرة السويد / شنغن وكيفية إستخدامها  
                                      - قبل کل شئ، يجب معرفة هذه النقطة  الرئيسية و هي إن تأشيرة الســويد/ شنغن ، تحمل في طيـاتــها عدة ارقام  هامة جداً  بحيث إذا تغافل المرء عن معرفتها و إســتخدامها علي وجـه  التحديــد ، فقــد تکلفه الکثير من المصاعب خلال السفر الي الســويد او دول  ( شــنغن )  لذلك ندعوا زوارنا الکرام الي معرفة طبيعة هذه الأرقام و  مدلولاتها 
* *مدة سريان مفعول التأشيرة 
* *يجب أن نعرف  بان التأشـيرة تکون ســارية المفعول خلال فترة زمنية محددة و هذا يعني  إنــه بامکان حامل التأشيرة السفر الي السويد/ شنغن خلال فترة محددة فقط و  بالإمکان البقاء فيهــــا من( يوم واحد الي 90 يوم) فقط  و کمثال من 1/7الي  28/9 ، حسب ما جاء في التأشــيرة و بعبـارة أخري ، إذا کان المسموح لحامل  التأشيرة البقاء مثلاً 30 يوماً فقط و إنه قد دخل السويد في يوم 17/7  مثلاً، فإنه في هذه الحالة يجب أن يغادر السويد / شنغن بعد 30 يوما من  دخوله السويد کأقصي تقدير  أي يجب أن يغادر السويد /شنغن يوم 15/8 کأقصي  تقدير   ويجب هنا أن نأخذ بنظر الإعتبار أيام کل شهر علي حده و کم يحتوي کل  شهر من أيام ( کانون الثاني 31 يوم،شباط 28 يوم    و هکذا)
* *  ومن هنا فالتأشيرة تحمل هذه الأرقام*  *1- مدة  سريان مفعول التأشيرة کمثال)1/1/2005 إلى 30/6/2005) و هذا يعني إنه خلال 6  أشهر يحق لحامل التأشيرة دخول السويد/ شنغن *  *2- مدة  البقاء في السويد / شنغن   کمثال 30 يوم  أي إنه يحق لحامل التأشيرة البقاء  30 يوما فقط في السويد / شنغن *  *و من هنا و  من خلال ما تقدم ، نفهم إن تأشيرتك هي سارية المفعول لمدة 6 أشهر و بإمکانك  إختيار اليوم الذي تبدأ فيه السفر الي السويد و شنغن و بإمکانك البقاء  فيها لمدة 30 يوماً فقط کأقصي تقديـــر للمغادرة ، علي أن لا تتجاوز فترة  البقاء ، اليوم الأخير من ســريان مفعول التأشـيرة حتي و إن لـــم تصل فترة  البقاء 30 يوماً 
* *ملاحظة هامة
* *إذا دخلت  السويد/ شنغن في يوم 10/6 – مثلاً - أي العاشر من حزيران/ يونيو ، فإنه في  هذه الحالة لا يمکن البقاء فيـها أکثر من 21 يوماً ! لأن التأشــيرة تنتهي  في 30/6 و هکذا   لذلك يجب أن تأخـذ بنظــر الإعتبار دائماً، تاريخ إنتهاء  مدة التأشيرة و ليس مدة البقاء في السويد / شنغن فقط و في مثل هذه الحالة  يتوجب تنظيم برنامج السفر الي السويد/ شنغن بالشکل الذي يمکنك البقاء فيها  للمدة المنشــودة اي 30 يوما ًو أن لا تتجاوز فترة البقاء ، آخر يوم من  تاريخ إنتهاء سريان مفعول التأشــيرة و هذا يعني إن الثلاثين 30 يوماً و هي  الفترة المسموحة فيها البقاء في السـويد / شنغن ، ليســت وحدها ذات  أهميــة والمهم أيضاًهو أن تدخل السويد / شنغن في الفترة ما بين (1/1/2005  الى 30/6/2005م) أي إن يوم 30/6 هو آخر يوم للبقاء في في السويد / شنغن   و  إذا کنت قد دخلتها في يوم 25/6 مثلاً ، فأنه في هذه الحالة لا يمکنك  البقاء فيها أکثر من 6 أيام 
* *عدد  دفعات الدخول و المغادرة* *يجب أن نعلم  بأن عدد دفعات الدخول و المغادرة قد تم إدراجه في جواز السفرعند الحصول  علي التأشيرة و هي علي 3 أنواع کالآتي*  *1- مرة  واحدة دخول/ مغادرة (Singel): و يتم تحديد هذا الصنف بالرقم (1) في  التأشيرة و هذا يعني إنه يحق لحامل التأشيرة الدخول الي الســويد/ شــنغن  مرة واحدة فقط و البقاء فيها بقدر الأيام المحددة في التأشيرة و خلال فترة  سريان التأشيرة بالذات و هي عادة 6 أشهر و بعد ذلك ، فسـتفقد التأشيرة  مفعولها بالکامل و أن تکون أنت قد غادرت البلادو منطقة شنغن بالطبع *  *2- مرتين و  يتم تحديد ذلك بالرقم (2) في التأشيرة و هذا يعني انه بالإمکان الدخول الي  السويد/ شنغن ، مرتين خلال فترة سريان مفعول التأشيرة و البقاء فيها کل مرة  بقدر الأيام المذکورة في التأشيرة و بعدها تفقد التأشيرة سريان مفعولها*  *3- عدة مرات  و لدفعات غير محددة و يتم تحديد هذا بکلمة (Multi) في التأشيرة و هذا يعني  إنه يحق لحامل التأشيرة ، الدخول الي الســـويد / شنغن بدفعات غير محدده و  حســب الرغبة و ذلك خلال فترة سريان مفعول التأشيرة [ الستة أشهر ] عادة و  کذلك مغادرة البلد و منطقة شنغن في آخر يوم من إنتهاء سريان التأشيرة  کأقصي تقدير
* *ملاحظة  مهمة* *إذا کان  مسـموحاً لك بالبقاء في السويد / شنغن لمدة 30 يوماً فقط - مثلاً- و إنك  تحمل تأشيرة لمرتين ، و إنك قد بقيت في الزيارة الأولي (10) أيام و في  الزيارة الثانية (17 ) يوماً فإنه لا يحق لك البقاء فـي الزيارة الثانية  أکثر من 13 يوماً  أي يجب أن لا يتجاوزمجموع فترة البقاء في الزيارتين أکثر  من (30) يوماًوهي الفترة المحددة في التأشيرة و يجب في هذه الحالة، مغادرة  البلد/ شنغن في يوم إنتهاء التأشيرة کأقصي تقدير و هکذا
* *ملاحظة  مهمة أخري*  *- إذا کنت  تعتزم خلال فترة زيارتك للسـويد / شنغن ،أن تغادر منطقة شنغن الي خارجها ،  الي امريکا ، مثلا ، و ترغب في العودة الي السويد / شنغن ثانية و البقاء  فيها اياماً اخر ،فعليك في هذه الحالة أن تطلب من سفارة السويد او دولة/  شنغن/ الأخري ، الحصول علي تأشيرة الزيارة لمرتين او عدة مرات (Multi)  ليسمح لك بالدخول ثانية الي السويد/ شنغن ثانية !و عدا ذلك فليس بالأمکان  زيارة السويد / شنغن، مرة ثانية بعد مغادرتها إن کنت تحمل تأشيرة لمرة  واحدة  
* *ماذا  ستعمل إذا رغبت في تمديد التأشيرة ؟* *- کما ذکرنا  يجب أن تغادر السويد / شنغن في آخر يوم لسريان التأشيرة کأقصي تقدير و لکن  إذا رغبت في البقاء أکثر من المدة المحددة في التأشيرة في السويد / شنغن ،  يجب في هذه الحالة و هي ملاحظة مهمة جداً ان تبادر الي تمديد فترة  التأشيرة قبل إنتهائها و للمدة التي ترغب البقاء فيها في السويد / شنغن  ولکن هذا يکلف بالطبع مبلغا کبيرا و هو 1000 کرونة سويدية للشخص الواحد و  هذا يعني إذا کنتم عائلة مؤلفة من 4 أشــخاص ، فستکون مضطراً الي دفع  (4000) کرونة حوالي 430 دولار أمريکي حسب قيمة الدولار لتمديد التأشيرة 
* *إذن ، ماذا يجب أن تفعل ؟
* *- إذا کنت  منذ البداية تتصور بأن فترة البقاء في/ الســويد ، شنغن / ، ســتکون فترة  طويلة ، فالأفضل أن تطلب منذ البداية الحصول علي تأشيرة لمدة أطول و علي  قدر فترة البقاء عندما تراجع سفارة السويد في بلدك  إذ إنه بالإمکان الحصول  علي التأشيرة السياحية لفترة 90 يوماً لذا فمن الأفضل أن تطلب الحصول علي  تاشيرة ذات فترة زمنية أطول منذ البداية لتلافي دفع رسوم باهظة في السويد /  شنغن و هذا لا يؤثر علي حظك للحصول علي التأشيرة ،کما يتصوره البعض و  الواقع إنه توجد عوامل اخري تحدد موقف المسؤول في السفارة السويدية او في  دول /شنغن / الأخري لمنح التأشيرة و أهمها قناعة المسؤول في السفارة بعدم  بقاءك في السويد / شنغن بعد الوصــول اليها لتقديم طلب اللجوء هنا ،کما  يفعله البعض! و هذه القناعة تعود الي ســلســلة من العوامل الشـخصية و  الفردية التي تختلف من شـخص الي آخر و تعود الي الموقع الشــخصي و  الإجتماعي و الوظيفي و الإقتصادي لطالب التأشيرة و مدي إرتباطه بالبلد الأم  وهل للشـخص جذور قوية تربطه ببلـده و تحول دون ترک البلد الأم للحصول علي  اللجوء في السويد أو شنغن أم لا ؟
* *هل بالإمكان خداع المسؤول في السفارة ؟
* *لا للأسف !  نأسف أن نقول إنه يتعذر عادة خداع المسؤول في السفارة السويدية او أية  سفارة أخري للحصول علي تأشيرة السفر الي السويد أو اية دولة تابعة لإتفاقية  (شنغن) ، إذا کان يشك في أمرك  أي إنه يظن بأن الهدف من الزيارة هو البقاء  في السويد أو إحدي دول (شنغن) ! فالمسؤول لديه تجربة کبيرة و معلومات أکبر  ! و هــو يحصل علي معلومات دورية من حکومته و ربما من حکومتك ! و هذا يحول  دون خداعه و بالتالي يمنع ( المشکوکين في أمرهم ! ) من الحصول علي  التأشيرة ! و المقصود من (المشکوکين في أمرهم ) هو الأشخاص الذين يرغبون  في[ الظاهر ] الحصول علي تأشيرة السفر لزيارة أقربائهم و لکن يعتزمون  أساساً البقاء في السويد نهائيا من خلال تقديمهم طلب اللجوء الِ السلطات  السويدية /شنغن بعد وصولهم و لأسباب عديدة ، قد يطرحها طالب اللجوء، کل حسب  ظروفه الشخصية و ظروف بلده و التي لا تخفي عن أعين مسؤول السفارة بالطبع  !!
* *ماذا تفعل إذا إنتهت فترة صلاحية التأشيرة 
* *- من خلال  تجربتنا و علاقاتنا بحکم طبيعة عملنا ، ننصح الجميع اولاً و قبل کل شئ بعدم  البقاء في السويد/ شنغن بعد إنتهاء فترة التأشيرة و مدة سريان مفعولها !  فاذا کان الزائر حقاً يرغب البقاء اياما أخر في السويد / شنغن للتمتع  بأجوائــها وقضاء أياما أخر مع الأهـل و الأقرباء ، ننصـح بتقديم طلب تمديد  التأشــيرة الي ســلطات الهجرة http://www migrationsverket se/ في مدينة  المنطقة السکنية التي يعيش فيها ، إن کان يسکن في مدينة کبيرة تتواجد فيها  دائرة الهجرة أو الي أقرب مدينة اليه و بإمکانه التعرف علي ذلك من خلال  الدخول في موقع المؤسسة المذکورأعلاه  والمهم أن تقدم طلب التمديد قبل  إنقضاء صلاحية التأشيرة طبعاً و أن تکون قد فكرت في دفع رسوم باهظة جداً  هنا ، بالقياس الي الرســـوم التي دفعتها في بلدك و ســوف لن تواجـــه عادة  أية عراقيل للحصول علي الموافقة! ولکن في حالة بقاءك في السويد / شنغن
                                      ، بعد إانتهاء فترة سريان مدة  التأشيرة بصورة غير شرعية، فســوف لا سامح الله ، تواجه العديد من المشاکل ،  أهمها:* *1- سوف يصعب  في المستقبل إن لم يستحل ، الحصول علي تأشيرة السويد/شنغن ،ثانية ! و يذکر  إن القيام بتغيير جواز السفر لن يسعف الإنسان للتغطية علي البقاء في  السويد / شنغن بصورة غير قانونية لفترة إضافية ! إذ إن تواريخ الدخول و  المغادرة ، مدرجة تلقائيا لدي حاسوب الهجرة السويدية و دول شنغن الأخري! و  هذا يحول دون خداع المسؤولين لدي سفارة السويد أو شنغن في بلدك للحصول علي  التأشيرة ثانية، إن کنت ترغب في زيارة البلد مرة أخري *  *2- إذا ما  حدث لا سامح الله أي حادث او مشکلة خلال فترة إقامتك الإضافية غير المشروعة  طبعاً ،فإنه في هذه الحالة يتعذر الحصول علي أية تعويضات من شرکات التأمين  و هذا يکلف المرء کثيرا بالطبع للتعويض عن الأضرار الناجمة عن ما حصل *  *3- في حالة  تعرض الإنسان للمرض المفاجئ او وقوع حادث لا سامح الله خلال الفترة  اللامشروعة ، فإن ذللك ايضا يکلف المرء مبالغ طائلة و خاصة و إن الکل يعرف  حجم النفقات الطبية و العلاجية المرتفعة في الســويد و شنغن *  *4- في حالة  تنقلك في الســويد / شنغن بعد إنتهاء فترة التأشيرة المحددة و إمكانية  مواجهتك لأي إحتمال تفتيش من قبل البوليس لدي إقامة حواجز تفتيش مفاجئة  ،لأي سبب کان ، لا ناقة لك فيها أو جمل ، فإنه في هذه الحالة، سيتصرف  البوليس معك من منطلق شخص إنتهكت القوانين السويدية و يتم ترحيلك من البلد ،  إن لم تواجه إمكانية المحاکمة و دفع غرامة مالية کبيرة   ناهيك عن  صـــعوبة الحصــول علي التأشيرة ،ثانيــة إن لم يتعذر ذلك  
                                      تنويه واضافة مهمة جداُ للعلم : :* *يمكنكم الإتصال بإدارة الهجرة السويدية ، مباشرة على هاتف  رقم
                                      00771 19 44 0046 0
                                      إن کنت تجيد السويدية أو الإنجليزية  للرد علي أسئلتك و ذلك :-
                                      (أيام الإثنين الي الجمعة من الساعة  900 الي 1500) حسب توقيت السويد طبعاً* *- ونود  ختاماً أن نضيف هنا أن کلمة (شنغن )التي وردت مرارا هنا تعني مجموعة الدول  الأروبية التي وقعت إتفاقية (شنغن ) بصدد حرية تنقل مواطنيها او الجاليات  المقيمة لديها بصورة دائمية دون الحاجة الي تأشيرة سفر و هي 15 دولة ،  عبارة عن*  *السويد / الدنمارك / بلجيكا / فنلندا / فرنسا / اليونان /  ايسلند / ايطاليا / لوکسمبرغ / هولندا / النرويج / البرتقال / اسبانيا /  المانيا و النمسا*

----------


## بريف هااارت

الهجره لنيوزيلندا


 نيوزيلندا تتطلع لذوي  المهارات والمؤهلات والخبرات  لمساعدة البلد في النمو والابتكار في المستقبل   وهناك عدة انظمة للهجرة  تتفاوت في الشروط وتجتمع في الحالة الصحية واللغة  الانجليزية كشرطان  اساسيان بالاضافة الى شروط كل واحدة على حدة علما بان  لكل حالة نقاط خاصة  من شخص لآخر  اختيار المناطق النائية والفئة العمرية له  تأثير كبير 
وفئات  الهجرة  الأساسية لقبول طلبات الهجرة بناءا على أساسها هي كالتالي

*فئة العمالة   المهاجرة هي فئة نظام النقاط، جيد لذوي المهارات والمؤهلات المعترف بها و   الخبرة للذين يريدون الحضور ليعملون و يعيشون فى نيوزيلندا  المتقدمين ضمن   هذه الفئة يجب ان يتكلموا الانكليزيه وتحقيق حد ادنى 100 نقطة، يقدم طلب   تعبيرا عن الاهتمام Expression of Interest  ليتم التقييم بناءا على   المتطلبات 
*
*فئة الاقامة   للمستثمر ايضا الى فئة نظام النقاط لكن ذوي المدخرات أو الأموال التي هي   على استعداد للاستثمار في نيوزيلندا على الاقل سنتين في ممتلكات او شركات   الاسهم او السندات المصرفية* 
*فئة الاقامة   التجارية الطويلة الأمد هي طرق الحصول على السكن من خلال اقامة المشاريع   التجارية فى نيوزيلندا  وتأمين المال الكافي للبقاء في البلاد لبدء مشروع* 
*فئة الاسرة   (لم الشمل) وهي فئة ذوي افراد الاسرة المباشرين (الزوج / الشريك الفعلي   والاباء والاطفال ، الاخوة الذين هم بالفعل مقيمين في نيوزيلندا* 
لكل  فئة شروط  خاصة، ولكل الفئات شروط عامة يجب الأخذ بها وهي كالتالي
* شهادة خلو   من الأمراض لكل فرد سيهاجر الى نيوزيلندا من مركز طبي معتمد* 
* شهادة حسن   سير وسلوك لكل من تجاوز سن 17 سنة* 
* تحقيق  مستوى  محدد من اللغة الانجليزية، وتختلف تبعا اذا كنت الشخص مقدم الطلب أو  من  الأشخاص الملحقين*





                                    A few sources that    provide information on  immigration and visas for all over the world in    Arabic relating to  migration to both America and Europe, Canada,    Australia 
                                      And the fact that this    confiscation if  available is likely to seek to achieve the goals of    profitability and  give incomplete information 
                                      The idea of this site to    give information about immigration to the  countries of the world and  in   Arabic and several languages to try to  help asylum-migration Arabs  to   learn the proper legal mechanism for  immigration to these countries  and   ways that the legitimacy of 
                                    Although most of the    countries  mentioned have immigration laws with high flexibility,    enabling the  owners of competencies and experience to obtain a visa to    enter the  brain easily to these countries

----------


## بريف هااارت

الهجرة  االشرعية الى امريكا تنحصر بعدة طرق 
*لم الشمل لمن له اب او ام او اخت او ابن او ابنة او  زوج او زوجة في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية* 1 *هجرة  التبني* 2 *  هجرة رجال الاعمال الذين يريدون استثمار مليون دولار في امريكا
* 3 *حالات  اللجوء الانساني* 4 *  الهجرة عبر اليانصيب الذي تنظمه وزارة الخارجية الامريكية سنويا*  5 *وسيتم الاعلان في هذه  الصفحة عند فتح تقديم الطلبات و نكرر لا داعي لدفع اي دولار لاي انسان     يمكنك تقديم الطلب بنفسك وفق المعايير التي تطلبها وزارة الخارجية و التي  سنتحدث عنها مطولا عند فتح باب تقديم الطلبات
                                      نرجو متابعة و  زيارة موقعنا و فور  فتح تقديم الطلبات سيتم الاعلان و شرح كيفية تقديم الطلب بنفسك حيث سندرس  اية شروط جديدة للطلب و سنقوم بشروحات كاملة باللغة العربية لنساعدك في  تقديم طلبك دون اية تكلفة تدفعها لاي جهة كانت*
                                       وسنتناول هنا  شرح تفصيلي عن سحب اليانصيب للبطاقة الخضراء و الهجرة الى امريكا
                                       Green Card  Lottery
 *اقرأ من هنا انواع الفيزا الى امريكا*  ما هو برنامج   يانصيب البطاقة  الخضراء
                                      تخصص حكومة الولايات المتحدة يانصيب  55000 تأشيرة بإستخدام قانون قد تم   إصداره   بواسطة الكونجرس  ويتم  إدارة اليانصيب عشوائيا  

  ما هى المدة التى سيستغرفها ملىء طلب الدخول؟
                                      تستغرق العملية كاملة خمس إلى 10  دقائق  

  هل هناك حد أدنى للمتطلبات
                                      نعم  يجب على المشترك أن يكون من  أهل السكان الأصليين للبلد التى المذكورة   فى قائمة   البلدان المؤهلة  ويجب أن ملائما للحد الأدنى للمتطلبات بخصوص   التعليم/التدريب   المهنى أو  الحالة الوظيفية  

*إذا لم أكن ملائما للحد الأدنى للمتطلبات ،  هل يجب أن اشترك فى   اليانصيب؟
*لا  إذا لم تكن ملائما للحد الأدنى للمتطلبات،لا تدخل اليانصيب   

*كم طلب يجب أن أستكمله؟*
                                      قامت وزارة الخارجية بتغيير قانون  التقديم  غير مطلوب منك تقديم نماذج  

*ماذا يحدث إذا كنت أعيش فى بلد مختلف عن  البلد الذىولدت فيه؟*
                                      لا مشكلة  ستحقق العمليةالآلية  لطلبك ولمثل هذه الحالات أن يتم يتم تقديمها   بطريقة   صحيحة وأن لا تكون  غير مؤهلا  

*ماالذى يمكننى عمله إذا كنت مولدا فى بلد  غير مذكورة فى قائمة البلدان   المؤهلة؟*
                                      لمثل هذه الحالات، يمكنك الإشتراك  عن طريق تقديمك مواطنية دولة مختلفة عن   البلد   التى قد ولدت بها هذا  ممكن إذا كانت زوجتك أو أحد والديك ولد فى بلد مذكورة   فى   قائمة البلدان  المؤهلة  

*هل يمكننى أن أدفع أكثر لزيادة فرص الفوز؟
*لا  جميع المشتركين فى اليانصيب لديهم فرص متكافئة  يتم  إختيارالفائزين   عشوائيا   عن طريق برنامج الكمبيوتر  

*كيف أعرف إننى قد فزت؟
*سيتم إبلاغ جميع الفائزين بواسطة البريد  سيتم إرسال الإشعار  لنفس   العنوان   المذكور فى الطلب  إن المشتركين الذين يفوزوا لن يتم  إشعارهم  إن سفارات   وقنصليات   الولايات المتحدة لن يمكنها تقديم قائمة  بالفائزين  

*هل هناك رسوم إضافية؟*
                                      ليس هناك رسوم إضافية للإشتراك فى  يانصيب البطاقة الخضراء (الجرين كارد)،   بخلاف   الرسم لاستخدام نظام  التشغيل على الأنترنت 


*ماهى المعلومات التى يجب إدخالها  لليانصيب؟
*تتضمن المعلومات المطلوبة للإشتراك فى اليانصيبمكان وتاريخ  ميلادك،   الجنس،   بالإضافة لزوجتك ولجميع أولادك الغير متزوجين تحت عمر  21 عام  ونفس الشىء،   عنوانك   البريدى، وصورحديثة لجميع افراد أسرتك   والإخفاق لتقديم هذه البنود سيؤدى   لعدم   تأهيل طلبك  

*كيف يمكننى التأكد بأن جميع المعلومات  المطلوبة تم إدخالها؟*
                                      إن النظام على الأنترنت سيسهل  إستكمال الإدخال والأشتراك للمرشح الذى لم   يستكملالبيانات المطلوبة  

*منهم أفراد العائلة الذين يجب إدراجهم فى  الطلب؟*
                                      يجب أن تسجل زوجتك وجميع اولادك  الغير متزوجين تحت عمر 21 عام  يجب أن تسجل   زوجتك   حتى لو كانت تعيش  بعيدا  ومع ذلك، إذا كنت مطلقا فإنك لا تحتاج أن تسجل   زوجتك  وإنه    إجباريا تسجيل جميع الأولاد الغير متزوجين تحت عمر 21 عام، بما فى ذلك    الاطفال   المتبنين وأطفال الزوجة والأطفال من زواج سابق، حتى ولو يكن  أولئك   الأطفاليعيشون   معك، وحتى ولو يكن لديك نية للهجرة معهم إلى  الولايات المتحدة فى حالة فوزك   فى   اليانصسيب  


*هل يمكن للزوج والزوجة ملىء طلبات منفصلة؟*
                                      نعم،بلا ريب  إذا كان كل منهم  ملائمللمتطلبات ، فكلا منهم يمكنه تقديم طلب   منفصل    وإذا واحد من  الزوجين قد تم السحب علية فى اليانصيب، فالزوج الأخر سيكون   مؤهلا    للبطاقة الخضراء (الجرين كارد)  

*إذا فزت،هل يجب أن أهاجر مع عائلتى؟*
                                      لا فى الحقيقة إنك قد أدرجت اسماء  افراد عائلتك على الطلب وهذا لا يلزمهم   بالهجرة   معك  فهم يمكنهم  الإختيار الحاق بك أم لا  ومن ناحية أخرى، إذا أدرجت على   نموذج طلب    الـتأشيرة (بعد الفوز فى اليانصيب) فرد من العائلة لم يتم ذكره فى طلب    اليانصيب،   فإن غستحقاقيتم ستكون غير مؤهله  ومع ذلك، إن إضافة أى أفراد  عائلة (أخوه ،   أخوات،   أبن فوق عمر 21  الخ) لن يجعلك غير مؤهلا من  اليانصيب, ولكن يتم منحهم حق   التأشيرة  

*ما هو الحد الأدنى لعمر المشترك؟*
                                      ليس هناك حد أدنى للعمر، لكن هناك  متطلب إستكمال الثانوية العامة أو لديك   خبرة عمل   ، وبهذا فإن البرنامج  مخصص لعمر 18 عام ومافوق  

*ما ذا يحدث لزوجتى واولادى؟*
                                      إذا فزت فأفراد عائلتك يمكنهم  الإلتحاق بك فى تقديم طلب للتأشيرة بناء على   فوزك  

*هل الإشتراك بإستخدام نظام الأنترنت بؤكد  الفوز أو يزيد الفرص للفوز؟
*لا  تم تصميم الخدمة ونظام الأنترنت لمساعدتك فى إعداد الطلب،  مساعدة   الناس   الذين ليس لديهم سكانر فى مسح صورهم، والتأكد من تقديم  الطلب على الأنترنت   للموقع   المحدد لوزارة الخارجية خلال فترة التقديم    يتم إستخدام خدمات منظمة   يوسافيسعلى   هواك  تقوم الخدمة بتأكيد إنك  ملائم للحد الأدنى للمتطلبات، وإن المعلومات   على   الطلبات كاملة  إن  الهدف من هذه الخدمة هو تقليل عدد الطلبات الغير مؤهلة   (فى   البرنامج  السايق، كان هناك 3 مليون طلب غير مؤهلا من 10 مليون طلب تم   إرسالها بسبب    الشكل وأخطاء فى البيانات)  يجب أن تتذكربأن وزارة الخارجية قد فتمت  بتغيير   القانون   وفقط سيكون التقديم ممكنا عن طريق موقع وزارة الخارجية  المخصص على الأنترنت   – غير   مطلوب أى نماذج/ أو طلباتخارج الأنترنت   
*Your way to get your immigration visa legally and  with no cost*

تقديم  طلبات الهجره الى امريكا من هنا 

http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/

----------


## بريف هااارت

في هذا الموضوع سنتناول موضوع الدراسة في استراليا خطوة خطوة باذن الله
الخطوة 1 - التخطيط الدراسي



ما هو نوع التعليم الذي ترغب فيه؟
ينقسم نظام التعليم والتدريب قي أستراليا إلى أربعة قطاعات رئيسية:

الجامعات

التعليم والتدريب المهني

المدارس

تدريب اللغة الإنجليزية

يسمح نظام التعليم القومي في أستراليا الطلاب بالانتقال بسهولة من قطاع أو مستوى دراسي معين إلى اخر ومن مؤسسة تعليمية إلى أخرى.

عند تصفح كل قطاع ستجد معلومات حول المؤهلات ومدة الدورة الدراسية وتاريخ التخرج وشروط القبول والاعتراف بالمؤهلات وضبط الجودة والخدمات والتسهيلات ذات المستوى العالمي المتقدم في مجالات التدريس والتعليم والبحث العلمى.

ما هي المجالات الدراسة التي ترغب فيها؟
تقدم الجامعات الأسترالية تخصصات لطلاب المرحلة الجامعية والدراسات العليا تغطي العديد من مجالات الدراسة مثل الزراعة والتجارة والاقتصاد والتعليم والعلوم البيئية والهندسة والخدمات الصحية والعلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية وتكنولوجيا المعلومات والقانون والرياضيات وعلم الحاسوب والطب والفنون التصويرية/ المسرحية.

كما تقدم مؤسسات التعليم والتدريب المهني دورات دراسية تجهزك للحياة العملية تشمل التجارة وعلم الحاسوب والتسويق والسياحة والفنادق.

تقدم المَدارِس الأسترالية أسلوب التدريس التفاعلي الذي يشجع الطلاب علي المشاركة وتطوير المهارات الشخصية وإكتساب الثقة بالنفس.كل المدارس تقدم اللغة الإنجليزيةً، الرياضياتَ، العِلوْمَ، الفنونَ، التقنيةَ واللغاتَ. كما سيمكنك دِراسَة المواضيعِ المتنوّعةِ مثل أجهزة الإعلام الرقمية، الزراعة، التصميم الجرافيكي، الموسيقى والمحاسبة.

تقدم أستراليا دورات مختلفة في اللغةِ الإنجليزيةِ تناسب كُلّ الأشخاصِ مِنْ الطلابِ المبتدئين إلى المتقدّمينِ إلى تدريب المعلّمينِ.

سنساعدك في الخطوة التالية فى البحث عن تخصص دراسي ومؤسسة تعليمية.
ما هو مستوى المؤهل الذي يناسبك؟
نظام المؤهلات الدراسية الأسترالية هو نظام قومي يغطي 13 مؤهل دراسي مختلف ويربط قطاعات التعليم الأربعة، ويوفر العديد من المسارات التعليمية، والإعتراف بالدراسات المسبقة. وبمجرد أن تكون مرتبة المؤهلات الحالية مثبتة سيساعدك نظام المؤهلات الأسترالية (AQF) علي اختيار الدورة المناسبة في أستراليا. وتقدم العديد من المؤسسات التعليمية الأسترالية دراسات تمهيدية، تعرف أيضا باسم الدورات التجسيرية أو التأسيسية، وذلك بغرض استيفاء الشروط الأكاديمية الخاصة بالقبول في المؤسسات الأسترالية. كما يوجد العديد من دورات اللغة الإنجليزية والتي تبدأ في أوقات مختلفة خلال العام بهدف الإعداد للدراسة الجامعية في أستراليا.

تعرف على نظام المؤهلت الأسترالية AQF
هل تفضل مكاناً معيناً للدراسة؟
قد ترغب في التعرف على المكان الذي توجد به المؤسسة التي إخترتها (مثل وجود المؤسسة في المنطقة الحضرية أو الريفية، المناخ، الأنشطة الإضافية المتعلقة بالمنهج والمتاحة داخل المدينة الجامعية وخارجها). فقد تفضل البيئة الحضرية لجمعاتنا الواقعة بالمدن، أو قد تفضل إستكشاف المجتمع الريفي وطريقة الحياة في إحدى جامعاتنا الإقليمية. 

نساعدك في الخطوة التالية على تحديد أماكن المؤسسات التي تفضلها على خريطة أستراليا، ونوجهك مباشرة إلى المواقع الالكترونية لمعظم المؤسسات على الإنترنت.
المسائل المالية
أغلبية الطلاب الأجانب في أستراليا هم ممن يدفعون المصاريف الدراسية بالكامل ولا تخصص لهم منح دراسية. كما أن القروض الطلابية غير متاحة للطلاب الأجانب.

عليك تحديد ما إذا كان باستطاعتك تغطية المصاريف الدراسية في احدى المؤسسات ، حيث تتنوع الرسوم طبقاً للمؤسسة التعليمية والمنهج الدراسي الذي وقع عليه اختيارك. على سبيل المثال، تتطلب دراسة العلوم والطب قدراً كبيراً من الدراسات العملية والتطبيقية وبالتالي فهي أكثر تكلفة من الدراسات الفنية. وللحصول على تأشيرة دراسة يجب الإقرار بمقدرتك المالية وتقديم ما يثبت امتلاكك ما يكفي من الأموال لسد جزء أو كامل الرسوم الدراسية .

كما يجب أيضا التفكير في تكاليف المعيشة، فإذا كنت عازماً على العمل في أستراليا أثناء الدراسة، فإن ما تكسبه من هذا العمل يجب أن يكون مكملاً لدخلك وليس المصدر الأساسي له. ويمكنك أن تتقدم بطلب للحصول على تأشيرة دراسة جديدة تعطيك الحق في العمل فقط بعد الوصول إلى أستراليا وبدء الدراسة. ولن يسمح لك بالعمل إلا لساعات محدودة، ولذلك لا تتوقع أن يكفي ما تكسبه من العمل لتغطية كافة التكاليف.

تعرف على تكاليف الدراسة والمعيشة في أستراليا
هل لديك أية اعتبارات شخصية؟
هناك أيضا اعتبارات شخصية بخصوص تحديد المؤسسة التعليمية (مثل استشارة أصدقاء سبق لهم الدراسة في نفس المؤسسة أو أصدقاء وأقارب يسكنون بجوارها أو كون هذه المؤسسة تشبع ميولك الدينية أو الرياضية أو الترفيهية).

----------


## بريف هااارت

الخطوة 2- اختيار تخصص دراسي

اختيار التخصص الدراسي
هناك تشكيلة عديدة من التخصصات في أستراليا لتختار منها ما تشاء ، وستحتاج إلى معرفة المؤسسات التي تقدم التخصص االذي ترغب في دراسته. وإن كنت ترغب في دراسة منهج معين فسوف تجد الكثير من المؤسسات المتخصصة فيه. ويتميز هذا الموقع بخاصيتين تفاعليتين لمساعدتك على اختيار المواد الدراسية والمؤسسات التي تناسب احتياجاتك وأهدافك المهنية، ألا وهما دليل الدراسة والخريطة التفاعلية.

وطبقاً للقانون يجب أن تكون المؤسسات التعليمية والمناهج التي تقدمها معتمدة ومسجلة لدى الحكومة الأسترالية. وتوفر لك هذه القائمة معلومات حول موقع هذه المؤسسات والخدمات التي تقدمها للطلاب والمناهج الدراسية ومدتها بالإضافة إلى الرسوم الدراسية المطلوبة. وللبحث عن المؤسسات التي تقدم التخصص الذي تفضله ...


بحث في قائمة التخصصات الدراسية المسجلة
تحديد المؤسسة
تساعدك الخريطة التفاعلية على تحديد موقع المؤسسات التعليمية، بعدها يمكنك التعرف على قائمة التخصصات الدراسية التي تقدمها هذه المؤسسات. وغالباً ما يسعى الطلاب الحصول على معلومات عن أكثر من مؤسسة قبل اتخاذ القرار باختيار إحداها، ولذلك تمكنك هذه الخريطة من الوصول إلى الصفحات الرئيسية الخاصة بالمواقع الالكترونية لهذه المؤسسات على الإنترنت للحصول على معلومات أكثر تفصيلاً.

بحث على الخريطة التفاعلية عن مواقع المؤسسات التعليمية
هل تستوف شروط القبول في التخصص الدراسي الذي اخترته ؟
يتعين على الطلاب استيفاء الحد الأدنى من الشروط الأكاديمية للقبول في تخصص معين. وتضع كل مؤسسة شروط القبول الخاصة بها ولهذا السبب تتفاوت هذه الشروط من مؤسسة إلى أخرى ومن تخصص أو كلية إلى أخرى. ولا يقتصر الأمر على ذلك فقد تتطلب بعض التخصصات خبرة عملية وثيقة الصلة بمجالها، وهذا الأمر له أهمية خاصة فيما يتعلق بدراسة ماجستير إدارة الأعمال(mba) والدراسات العليا الأخرى.

وقد يُطلب منك تقديم دليل على إنجازاتك الأكاديمية ومستوى اللغة الإنجليزية حتى يتم تقييم استيفائك لشروط القبول في المجال الذي اخترت دراسته في أستراليا. كما ستنظر المؤسسات الى مستوى وفحوى الدراسة التي أكملتها في أستراليا أو في بلدك.

في حالة عدم استيفاء الطالب شروط القبول فبإمكانه التسجيل في إحدى المدارس الثانوية في أستراليا أو الالتحاق في برنامج الدراسات التأسيسية التي تعٌده للدراسة الجامعية وتؤمن له مكاناً مؤقتاً في التخصص المرغوب. توفر المؤسسات التعليمية الأسترالية دورات تجسيرية مثل برنامج تأهيل لدرجة الماجستير. إضافة إلى ما تتيحه تلك المؤسسات من دورات متعددة في اللغة الإنجليزية تبدأ في أوقات مختلفة خلال العام. وينصح مراجعة المؤسسة التعليمية التي ينوي الطالب الالتحاق بها للإستفسار عن شروط القبول والتسجيل بها قبل التقدم بطلب الالتحاق.

تعرف على شروط القبول
هل تستوف متطلبات اللغة الإنجليزية؟
يَلزم إثبات إجادة اللغة الإنجليزية عند تقديم طلب تأشيرة الدراسة. وعلى حسب المجال التعليمي الذي ترغب الالتحاق به يجب الحصول على الحد الأدنى من الدرجات في اختبار ielts لتحديد مستوى إجادة اللغة الإنجليزية و/ أو إثبات دراسة اللغة الإنجليزية لفترة معينة.

كما تشترط معظم الجامعات ودورات التعليم والتدريب المهني أن يتمتع الطالب بمستوى جيد في اللغة الإنجليزية للالتحاق بها. وعليك الاستفسار من المؤسسة عن اختبارات اللغة الإنجليزية التي تعترف بها وعن الحد الأدنى من الدرجات الذي يجب الحصول عليها في كل اختبار. وهناك العديد من دورات اللغة الإنجليزية والتي تبدأ في أوقات مختلفة من العام لتجهيزك للدراسة في أستراليا.

تعرف على دورات واختبارات اللغة الإنجليزية

----------


## بريف هااارت

الخطوة 3- تقديم طلب القبول
لقد قمت باختيار التخصصات الدراسية والمؤسسات التي تفضل الالتحاق بها.

الحصول على نماذج طلبات التقديم
يُمْكِنُك أَنْ تَحْصلَ على إستمارةِ تقديم إما من وكيلِ تعليمِ إسترالي محليِّ أَو ضابطِ إتصالِ بالمؤسسةِ المختارة. يمكن لمركز التعليمِ الإسترالي أو السفارةُ الإستراليةِ في دولتك أَنْ تُزوّدَك بقائمةَ وكلاءِ التعليمِ الإستراليينِ المحليّينِ أَو تفاصيلِ ضابطِ الإتصالِ بالمؤسسةِ المختارة.

إعداد المستندات الأخرى التي يستلزمها طلب التقديم
هذه تتضمن عادة الأتي:

وثيقة من المؤسسة التعليمية التي قدمت لها علي ورق مروس بإسمها، بها إسم الدورة الدراسية التي إخترتها ودورتين مفضلتين أخرتين 
تفاصيل كاملة عن الدراسة المسبقة مع إرفاق نسخة من المؤهلات التي حصلت عليها بالفعل. 
شهادة تثبت إجادة اللغة الإنجليزية (بالنسبة للمرحلة الجامعية والدراسات العليا والتعليم والتدريب المهني). 
في حالة عدم التأكد من المستندات المطلوبة ينبغي الاتصال بالمؤسسة التعليمية التي وقع اختيارك عليها. وإذا كنت مسجلاً في إحدى الدورات الدراسية، فقد تُقبل مؤقتاً على أساس آدائك الأكاديمي المسبق متوقع أن لا تختلف نتائج الامتحانات النهائية كثيراً عن التقديرات التي حصلت عليها من قبل.

تقديم نموذج الطلب
بعد تعبئة نموذج الطلب يجب إرفاق كافة المستندات المطلوبة وتقديمها مباشرة إلى المؤسسة التي وقع اختيارك عليها. وعلى حسب البلد الذي تنتمي إليه والمؤسسة التي وقع اختيارك عليها يُطلب منك إرسال النموذج الخاص بك إما إلى:

وكيل التعليم المحلي للمؤسسة في بلدك. 
المكتب الدولي أو الموظف المسئول عن الاتصالات بالمؤسسة التعليمية. 
استلام إشعار القبول بالمؤسسة التعليمية
تقوم المؤسسة بفحص طلب الالتحاق والمستندات المرفقة التي تدعمه لتحديد ما إذا كنت مستوفياً لشروط القبول والتسجيل بها، وفي حالة نجاح التقييم ترسل لك المؤسسة عرض للدراسة. وبحسب جنسيتك والقطاع التعليمي الخاص بدراستك قد يُطلب منك الخضوع لتقييم مسبق على التأشيرة قبل أن تصدر المؤسسة التأكيد الإلكتروني للتسجيل (eCoE)، وهذا التأكيد الإلكتروني هو الدليل الوحيد المعترف به لتسجيلك لاستكمال طلب تأشيرة الدراسة.

وقد يُطلب منك سداد الرسوم الدراسية قبل التقدم بطلب تأشيرة الدراسة. وستساعدك المؤسسة على معرفة شروطها لكنها عموماً ستطلب منك سداد الرسوم الدراسية الخاصة بأحد الفصول الدراسية على الأقل.

----------


## بريف هااارت

الخطوة 4- تقديم طلب التأشيرة


الحصول على معلومات حول التأشيرة
يجب على الطلاب الأجانب الحصول على تأشيرة دراسية سارية لكامل الفترة الدراسية في أستراليا. ويجب الرجوع إلى السفارة الأسترالية في بلدك لمعرفة ما إذا كنت مؤهلاً للحصول على تأشيرة دراسة قبل حصولك على التأكيد الرسمي لقبولك وسداد الرسوم الدراسية. ولن تمنح لك تأشيرة الدراسة في أستراليا إلا إذا كنت تسعى إلى دراسة تخصص دراسي منتظم معتمد ومسجل لدى الحكومة الأسترالية. هناك العديد من المكاتب الثابتة لوزارة الهجرة وشؤون التعدد الثقافي والسكان الأصليين (DIMIA) في كثير من الدول، لذا يمكنك زيارةالموقع الخاص بالوزارة لتحديد أماكن هذه المكاتب.

تعرف على شروط التأشيرة
أين أجد نموذج طلب التأشيرة؟
يمكن تحميل نماذج طلبات التأشيرة باللغة الإنجليزية أو البرتغالية أو الأسبانية من موقع وزارة الهجرة وشؤون التعدد الثقافي والسكان الأصليين (DIMIA). وللحصول على نماذج باللغات الأخرى، يرجى الاتصال بأقرب سفارة أسترالية أو مكتب يتبع لوزارة الهجرة وشؤون التعدد الثقافي. ويجب على الطلاب تعبئة طلب تأشيرة دراسة (مؤقتة) رقم 157A. ويمكن للطلاب لكل الطلاب ضمن المستوى التقييمى الأول الذين تجاوزا سن 18 أن يقدموا الطلبات إلكترونياً على موقع DIMIA للحصول على تأشيرة الدراسة.

أين أجد من يساعدني في استكمال طلب التأشيرة؟
لقد تم تصميم النماذج بشكل يمكن الطالب تعبئتها بحد أدنى من المساعدة إذا ما اقتضى الأمر ذلك. ويشتمل موقع DIMIA على نماذج طلبات يمكن تحميلها، كما يوفر مزيد من المعلومات حول شروط تأشيرة الدراسة. ومع ذلك إذا كنت تريد المساعدة في الحصول على تأشيرة فيُنصح بالرجوع إلى أحد وكلاء الهجرة المسجلين. اتصل بأقرب سفارة أسترالية أو مكتب تابع ل DIMIA للحصول على قائمة بوكلاء الهجرة المسجلين.

وسيُطلب منك إجراء كشف صحي كأحد إجراءات الحصول على التأشيرة، وستُمنح قائمة بالأطباء المعتمدين ونماذج خاصة لتعبئتها من قبل الطبيب.

أين يمكن تقديم طلب التأشيرة؟
.يجب إرسال نموذج طلب تأشيرة الدراسة (مع الرسوم وكافة المستندات المطلوبة) إلى أقرب سفارة أسترالية أو مكتب يتبع ل DIMIA ما لم تطلب المؤسسة التعليمية أو الوكيل الذي تتعامل معه غيرذلك.

التأمين الصحي
على جميع الطلاب تقديم دليلاً على التأمين الصحي قبل إصدار التأشيرة لهم. وتمتلك أستراليا نظام تأمين صحي بأسعار منخفضة، ويمكن في الكثير من الحالات سداد رسوم التأمين الصحي الإجباري (الرعاية الصحية للطلاب الأجانب أو OSHC باختصار) للمؤسسة التعليمية التي تقوم بسداد الرسوم للمؤمن نيابةً عنك. وإذا كنت أحد الطلاب الذين يدرسون تحت رعاية المعونة الأسترالية فلن تحتاج إلى أن تدفع لهيئة OSHC ولكنك ستقدم ما يثبت أن المعونة الأسترالية تدعم طلبك.

ويُعفى الطلاب النرويجيين من هذا الشرط، كما يعفى الطلاب السويديين الذين يدرسون تحت إشراف هيئة CSN الدولية (الهيئة السويدية القومية لمساعدة الطلاب) والذين حصلوا على التأمين من خلال هذه الهيئة من شرط OSHC أيضا.

استلام التأشيرة
لا تمنح تأشيرة الدراسة إلا إذا كنت عازما على دراسة تخصص أو جزء من تخصص منتظم. وفي حالة قبول الطلب ستصدر لك تأشيرة دخول وخروج تسمح لك بالسفر ذهاباً وإياباً من وإلى أستراليا خلال مدة سريان التأشيرة. وتُحدَد هذه المدة على أساس الدورة التي قبلت فيها. ومن الممكن إلغاء هذه التأشيرة في حالة عدم الاستمرار في الدراسة أو عدم استيفاء شروط هذه التأشيرة.

ماذا لو لم يُقبل طلب التأشيرة؟
في حالة عدم قبول الطلب سيتم إبلاغك بالأسباب كتابة. ولا يمكن مراجعة قرار رفض منح تأشيرة الدراسة في حالة تقديم الطلب من خارج أستراليا. ويجب عليك قبل إعادة تقديم الطلب التفكير في الأدلة التي يكمن تقديمها لإرضاء صانع القراربأنك مستوف كافة شروط تأشيرة الدراسة.

أما في حالة رفض طلب تأشيرة تم تقديمها داخل أستراليا فيمكن تقديم التماس لمراجعة قرار الرفض، وسيتم إبلاغك بحقوقك في مراجعة قرار الرفض كتابة ا والمهلة لتقديم هذا الالتماس.


لينكات مهمة 


صفحة قبول الطلبات 

السفارة الأسترالية 

موقع وزارة الهجرة وشؤون التعدد الثقافي والسكان الأصليين (DIMIA).

التامين الصحي الاجباري

----------


## بريف هااارت

الخطوة 5 - ما قبل السفر

قبل عمل الترتيبات النهائية للسفر تأكد من حصولك على تأشيرة الدراسة.

إشعارالقبول في المؤسسة و دليل المعلومات
سترسل لك المؤسسة التعليمية التي التحقت بها تأكيد التسجيل و دليل معلومات، وهذا الدليل شديد الأهمية لأنه يحتوي على المعلومات الخاصة بالتخصص الذي اخترته وخيارات السكن والمناسبات الهامة التي يجب عليك حضورها خلال الأسبوع الأول من بدء الدراسة. وقد يحتوي هذا الدليل أيضا على معلومات عن المدينة وظروفها المناخية ونوع الملابس التي يفترض أن ترتديها تبعاً لحالة الجو بالإضافة إلى معلومات عن العادات والتقاليد المحلية وخدمات التسوق والإقامة والمواصلات والتعاملات المصرفية وخدمات البريد والهاتف وتقييم لتكاليف المعيشة والمبلغ الذي يفترض بك إحضاره معك عند قدومك لأول مرة وترتيبات استقبالك وتسكينك في يوم وصولك. احرص على الاتصال بالمؤسسة في حالة عدم استلام هذا الدليل قبل مغادرة بلدك.

ترتيب الموارد المالية والمواصلات والإقامة
عليك شراء تذاكر السفر بنفسك في حالة عدم وجود وكيل سفر يساعدك في ذلك.

ويجب الحرص على ترتيب مكان للإقامة عند وصولك إلى أستراليا، وفكرة جيدة أن تطلب من المؤسسة أن ترتب لك الإقامة مع إحدى الأسر أو في أي سكن آخر لمدة تتراوح بين 2-4 أسابيع. وخلال هذه الفترة يمكنك العثور على مكان دائم للإقامة. وإذا لم تطلب من المؤسسة ترتيب مكان لإقامتك فعليك عمل ذلك بنفسك. وللعلم قد يساعدك المكتب الدولي التابع للمؤسسة التعليمية فى العثور على سكن مناسب بمجرد وصولك إلى أستراليا وذلك إما في الحرم الجامعي التابع للمؤسسة أو خارجها.

كما يجب عليك أيضا تحويل بعض من أموالك إلى الدولار الأسترالي. وتُقبل الشيكات السياحية في معظم المدن الكبرى، كما تتوافر خدمات الصرف الآلي التي تقبل بطاقات الائتمان الأساسية. ولمزيد من المعلومات حول خيارات الإقامة وتكاليف الدراسة، يرجى مراجعة قسم تكاليف الدراسة في هذا الموقع.

ندوات ما قبل السفر
يُنصح بالرجوع إلى المؤسسة التعليمية التي سجلت نفسك فيها أو مركز التعليم الأسترالي المحلي لمعرفة إذا تم إعداد ندوة بالتوصيات قبل السفر.

شروط الحجر الصحي الأسترالي
تجذب البيئة الأسترالية بمناظرها الطبيعية الخلابة الزوار من جميع أجزاء العالم، كما تزخر أستراليا بكثير من النباتات والحيوانات النادرة التي لا مثيل لها على ظهر هذا الكوكب. و الحجر الصحي الأسترالي أمرً ضروريً للحماية من الأوبئة والأمراض التي قد تؤثر على النباتات والحيوانات وصحة البشر والصناعات الزراعية والبيئة بوجه عام. وتقوم بهذا الدور خدمة الحجر الصحي والتفتيش الأسترالية (aqis). قم بزيارة موقعها على الإنترنت لمزيد من المعلومات بمختلف اللغات الأجنبية حول ما يُحظر إحضاره إلى أستراليا، وما يُمنع أن يرسله إليك أفراد أسرتك وأصدقائك من بلدك في البريد. ومن الأمثلة على ذلك حظر إرسال الهدايا من خارج أستراليا إذا كانت تحتوي على فواكه أو خضراوات أو منتجات خشبية.

----------


## بريف هااارت

الخطوة 6 – الوصول والاستقبال 


تأكد من عمل ترتيبات ما قبل السفر الضرورية قبل الوصول إلى أستراليا.

الاستقبال لدى الوصول
إذا قمت بعمل ترتيبات مسبقة مع المؤسسة التعليمية التي التحقت بها ، سوف ترسل المؤسسة شخصا لاستقبالك بالمطار واصطحابك إلى مكان إقامتك. ومن الحكمة القيام بمثل هذه الترتيبات حيث أنك غير معتاد على المواصلات والتعامل بالعملة الأسترالية لدى وصولك إلى أستراليا. وسيتم إبلاغك بكيفية الوصول إلى المؤسسة أثناء برنامج التوجيه.

جولة تعرف
تعين المؤسسة موظفاً للشؤون الدوليةً لتعريفك على نظامها، وشرح قواعد ولوائح سير العمل في المؤسسة ومساعدتك على تحديد جدول المحاضرات الذي يناسبك.

المساعدة في العثور على مكان للإقامة
في حالة أنك لم تجد مكان للإقامة قبل مغادرة بلدك سوف تساعدك المؤسسة في العثور على سكن بالإيجار أو ربما الإقامة مع إحدى الأسر. ويمكن أيضا الرجوع إلى لوحة الإعلانات بالحرم الجامعي بحثاً عن طلاب يبحثون عن من يشاركهم السكن. تنشر الجرائد المحلية إعلانات عن المساكن الشاغرة خاصة في طبعة الصادرة يوم السبت أو منتصف الأسبوع. وعلى كل الطلاب تحت سن 18 الحصول على موافقة مؤسساتهم التعليمية على مكان اقامتهم.

من متطلبات الحكومة الأسترالية أن يبلغ الطالب المؤسسة التعليمية بمكان الاقامة في أستراليا وذلك في غضون سبعة أيام من تاريخ الوصول وإبلاغ المؤسسة بأي تغيير يطرأ على عنوان السكن في غضون سبعة أيام.

عند وصولكم
أهلاً بكم في أستراليا! دراستكم في أستراليا ستكون مليئة بالتحديات و مرضية جدا. كما أن هناك الكثير مما يمكن عمله في أوقات الفراغ للتعرف على أستراليا والأستراليين!

هل من الممكن تغيير التخصص أو المؤسسة التعليمية؟
يجب البقاء في المؤسسة التعليمية لمدة 12 شهراً (أو طوال فترة الدورة الدراسية إذا كانت أقل من 12 شهراً). بعد انقضاء هذه المدة يمكن تغيير التخصص، ولكن قبل ذلك يجب تقديم طلب إلى وزارة الهجرة وشؤون التعدد الثقافي DIAC لتغيير المؤسسة التعليمية. ثمن هذا الطلب 135 دولار (منذ نوفمبر/ تشرين ثان 2003) إلا إذا كان التغيير سببه عجز المؤسسة عن الاستمرار في تقديم الدورة.

تذكير
من المهم استيفاء شروط تأشيرة الدراسة الأسترالية طوال فترة إقامتك في أستراليا، حيث يقضي تشريع الحكومة الأسترالية بالإلغاء الإجباري للتأشيرة في حالة الإخلال بشروطها.

ويمكن مغادرة استراليا والعودة إليها خلال فترة الدراسة إذا كنت تحمل تأشيرة دراسة سارية المفعول وخلافا لذلك عليك تقديم طلب آخر وتسديد الرسوم واستيفاء شروط التأشيرة الحالية.

ولا تصلح تأشيرة الدراسة للإقامة الدائمة في أستراليا أو االإقامة بعد إتمام الدراسة، وفي حالة الرغبة في الهجرة يجب الاتصال بوزارة الهجرة وشؤون التعدد الثقافي DIAC لمعرفة شروطها. ولهذا فأنت ملزم بمغادرة أستراليا بعد إتمام دراستك. وفي حالة الرغبة في التسجيل في دورة دراسية جديدة يجب تقديم طلب للحصول على تأشيرة دراسة جديدة قبل أن ينتهي تاريخ سريان التأشيرة الحالية. وإذا كانت التأشيرة الحالية تحمل عبارة " ممنوع مد فترة الإقامة" فقد لا تُمنح تأشيرة دراسة جديدة أثناء إقامتك في أستراليا.

ويستهدف برنامج هجرة المهارات الطلاب من ذوي المهارات والقدرات التعليمية المميزة الذين سيساهمون في نمو الاقتصاد الأسترالي. لقد جرت تغيرات علي برنامج هجرة المهارات في يوليو/تموز 2003. ولمعرفة تلك التغيرات الرجاء مراجعة موقع DIAC. يمكن للطلاب المؤهلين التقدم بطلباتهم داخل أستراليا للحصول على نوع معين من التأشيرة الدائمة والمؤقتة. وإذا كنت ترغب في الهجرة إلى أستراليا اتصل بوزارة الهجرة وشؤون التعدد الثقافي DIAC للتعرف على شروط الهجرة.



لينكات مهمة 

للتعرف على أستراليا والأستراليين!

شروط تأشيرة الدراسة

----------


## بريف هااارت

سأبدا بطرح عنواين سفارات مصر بالخارج وأرقام الهواتف للأستفاده منها في حالة مواجهة أي مشكله لاقدر الله أثناء 

السفر للخارج وأتمنا للجميع الخير والفائده


*لدولة*
*Canada*


العنوان



*454, LAURIER AVENUE, EAST OTTAWA, ONTARIO*
*تليفون* 

*2344958 -* *2344935 -2344931 Dir 234350*

-----
*Canada*


العنوان 
*1 Place Ville Marie, # 2617 Montreal, QUEBEC H3B 4S3, canada*

*تليفون*
*8668455 - 8668456 - 8668457*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى أستراليا (بــ"كانبرّا")* 
*


رئيس البعثه السفير محمد مصطفى توفيق 
العنوان 1 DARWIN AVENUE, YARRALUMLA A.C.T. 2600 
التليفون (612) 62734437- 62734438 
الفاكس (612)62734279 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 1 DARWIN AVENUE, YARRALUMLA Act 2600 


ملحوظة:
تخدم هذه السفارة كل من البعثات الغير مقيمة التالية نيوزيلاند- فيجى - ساموا الغربية - جزر مارشال - غينيا بابو الجديدة*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصليّة المصرية العامة فى أستراليا (بــ"ملبورن")* 
*



رئيس البعثه قنصل عام فاطمة فتح الباب جلال 
العنوان 124 EXHIBITION STREET
, 9TH FLOOR - MELBOURNE VICTORIA 3000 
التليفون (613) 96548869 - 96548634 
الفاكس (613)96508362 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 18128 Collins Street East 
البريد الألكترونى consgeneg*primus.com.au 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى الأردن(بــ"عمّان")* 
*


رئيس البعثه السفير أحمد رزق محمد رزق 
العنوان 14 شارع الرياض المقلح - جبل عمان - بين الدوران الرابع و الخامس - عمان 
التليفون (9626)5605176- 5605175- 5605202 
الفاكس (9626)5604082 
التليكس 23316 
صندوق بريد 35178 - amman 11180 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.embegyptjordan.com 

*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*نوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصليّة المصرية العامة فى الأردن (بــ"العقبة")* 
*


رئيس البعثه المستشار أيمن على كامل رئيس القسم القنصلى 
العنوان شارع الاستقلال - الوحدات الغربية - العقبة 
التليفون (9623) 2016181 - 2016171 
الفاكس (9623) 2015159 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 952 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى دولة الإمارات(بــ"أبو ظبى")* 
*


رئيس البعثه السفير محمد سعد عبيد 
العنوان أبو ظبى - حى السفارات 
التليفون (9712) 4445566 
الفاكس (9712) 4449878 
التليكس 22258 
صندوق بريد 4026 ABU DHABI 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصليّة المصرية العامة فى الإمارات (بــ"دبى")* 
*

رئيس البعثه قنصل عام إبراهيم مصطفى حافظ 
العنوان مجمع القنصليات - شارع خالد بن الوليد - بر دبى 
التليفون (9714) 3971122 
الفاكس (9714) 3971122 
التليكس 3971033 
صندوق بريد 2575 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى البحرين(بــ"المنامة")* 




رئيس البعثه السفيرعزمى حسن خليفه 
العنوان فيلا 18 طريق33 مجمع 332 شارع الكويت - منطقة الماحوز - المنامة 
التليفون (+973)17720005 - 17721597 (Ambassador-direct) 
الفاكس (+973)17721518 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 818 MANAMA 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.geocities.com/egyptemb

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى البرازيل(بــ"برازيليا")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير محمد عبد الفتاح عبد الله 
العنوان SETOR EMBAIXADA NORTE AV. DAS NACEOS, LOTE 12 BRASILIA-DF 70435-900 
التليفون (5561)3238800 - 3234749 - 3239862 
الفاكس (5561)3231039 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.opengate.com.br/embegito/ 


ملحوظة:
السفارة المصرية بالبرازيل تخدم أيضاً المواطنين المصريين فى كل من سورينام وجيانا 

*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى الجزائر(بــ"الجزائر العاصمة")* 
*


رئيس البعثه قنصل عام حاتم محمد جبر الالفى 
العنوان RUA MUNIZ BARRETO NO. 741 BOTAFOGO RIO DE JANEIRO 
التليفون (5521) 25546318-25546664-25535623 
الفاكس (5521)25528997 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 

*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى اليمن(بــ"صنعاء")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير محمد بدر الدين زايد 
العنوان شارع جمال عبد الناصر - صنعاء 
التليفون (967)1 275949 - 1 275948 
الفاكس (967)1 274196 -1 284990 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 1134 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى الدنمارك(بــ"كوبنهاجن")* 
*


رئيس البعثه السفير منى عمر عطية 
العنوان Kristianiagade 19, DK - 2100 COPENHAGEN 
التليفون (45)35437070-35253250 
الفاكس (45)35253262 
التليكس 1920 SAFIR- DK 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى السودان(بــ"الخرطوم")* 




رئيس البعثه السفير محمد عبد المنعم الشاذلى 
العنوان شارع الجامعة - المقرن - الخرطوم 
التليفون (+249)183 777646 - 766183 
الفاكس (+249)183 778741 
التليكس 22545 BSTN SD 
صندوق بريد 1126-KHARTOUM 
البريد الألكترونى sphinx-egysud*yahoo.com

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى السويد(بــ"ستوكهولم")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير سماح محمد سطوحى سرحان 
العنوان STRANDVAGEN 35, STOCKHOLM 
التليفون (08)6629687-6629603-6603145 
الفاكس (08)6612664 
التليكس 17325 
صندوق بريد 14230, 10440 STOCKHOLM 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى الصين(بــ"بكين")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير محمود علام محمد علام 
العنوان NO. 2, RI TAN DONG LU, BEIJING 
التليفون (8610)65321825 - 65322541 
الفاكس (8610)65325365 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
البريد الألكترونى eg_emb_bj*yahoo.com 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.embassy.org.cn.eg 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصليّة المصرية فى الصين(بــ"شنغهاى")* 
*


رئيس البعثه قنصل عام خالد محمد عبد الرحمن عبد السلام 
العنوان QIHUA BUILDING 1375 HUAI ZHONG ROAD- Floor 19th A&B 
التليفون (008621)64331020 - 64330622 - 64330502 
الفاكس (008621)- 64330049 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
البريد الألكترونى egyconsh*sh163.net 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصليّة المصرية فى هونج كونج* 
*



رئيس البعثه قنصل عام سميه محمد سعد حسن 
العنوان suite 2201 ,SINO PLAZA, 255 GLOUCESTER Road, CAUSEWAYBAY, HONG KONG 
التليفون (+852)28270668 - 28270952 
الفاكس (+852)28272100 
التليكس 73030 ZAFAR HX 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
البريد الألكترونى egyptcg*netvigator.com 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى الفلبين(بــ"مانيلا")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير صابرعبد القادر منصور 
العنوان 2229 PARAISO COR. BANYAN ST. DASMARINAS VILLAGE, MAKATI CITY, MANILA 
التليفون (632)8439220 - 8439232 
الفاكس (632) 8439239 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى الكويت (بــ"الكويت العاصمة")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير عبد الرحيم إسماعيل شلبى 
العنوان شارع الاستقلال - بنيد القار - حى السفارات 
التليفون (965) 2519955-2519956-2551474 
الفاكس (965) 2563877 
التليكس EMGEG 22610 KT 
صندوق بريد 11252-Eldsamh 35153 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية فى الكويت (بــ"الكويت العاصمة")* 
*



رئيس البعثه قنصل عام احمد حسن عبد اللاه حسانين 
العنوان الروضة - قطعة 5 - شارع 58 فيلا 1 
التليفون (965)2548800-2548801-2548803-2548804 
الفاكس (965)2526095 
التليكس 23588 Consul G 
صندوق بريد 33200 - POSTAL CODE 73452 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى المغرب (بــ"الرباط")* 




*رئيس البعثه السفير قدرى فتحى عبد المطلب* 
*العنوان 31شارع الجزائر- حسان - الرباط* 
*التليفون (212037) 731834 - 731833* 
*الفاكس (212037) 706821* 
*التليكس غير متاح* 
*صندوق بريد 423* 
*البريد الألكترونى embegypt*mtds.com*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى السعودية (بــ"الرياض")* 




*رئيس البعثه السفيرمحمدعبد الحميد قاسم* 
*العنوان شارع عبد الله بن حذافة السهمى - حى السفارات - الرياض* 
*التليفون (009661)4810159 - 4831275 - 4810427 - 4831367 - 4810464* 
*الفاكس (009661)4810463* 
*التليكس غير متاح* 
*صندوق بريد 94333 - RIYADH 11693*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية فى السعودية (بــ"جدّة")* 




*رئيس البعثه قنصل عام عفيفى السيد عبد الوهاب* 
*العنوان 2 شارع محمد إقبال شمال غرب كوبرى المربع طريق المدينة - حى الروضة* 
*التليفون (009662)-6605205 - 6604822* 
*الفاكس (009662)6652487* 
*التليكس غير متاح*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى المملكة المتحدة(بــ"لندن")* 





رئيس البعثه السفير جهاد رفعت محمد ماضى 
العنوان 26 SOUTH STREET, MAYFAIR, LONDON W1Y 6DD. 
التليفون (44207)4992401 - 4993304 
الفاكس (44207)3553568 - 4911542 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية العامة فى المملكة المتحدة(بــ"لندن")* 




رئيس البعثه قنصل عام محمود فوزى أبو دنيا 
العنوان 2 LOWNDES STREET, LONDON SWI X9ET 
التليفون (004420)72359777 - 72365562 - 72359719 - 72356562 
الفاكس (004420)72355684 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
البريد الألكترونى info*egyptianconsulate.co.uk 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.egyptianconsulate.co.uk

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى النرويج(بــ"أوسلو")* 





*رئيس البعثه السفير وجيه سعيد مصطفى حنفى* 
*العنوان DRMMENSVEIEN 90 A ,0244 Oslo* 
*التليفون (47)22255510-22447767-23084201 - 23084202* 
*الفاكس (47)22562268* 
*التليكس غير متاح* 
*صندوق بريد 0244 - OSLO* 
*الموقع الألكترونى http://www.egypt-embassy.no*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى النمسا (بــ"فيينا")* 
*


رئيس البعثه السفير رمزي عز الين رمزي 
العنوان Hohe Warte 50 - 541190 Wien 
التليفون (431)3708104 -3708105 -3708106 
الفاكس (431)370810427 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.egyptembassyvienna.at 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى الهند(بــ"نيو دلهى")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير الدكتور خير الدين عبد اللطيف محمد 
العنوان 1-50 M, Niti Marg, Chanakyapuri NEW DELHI- 110021 
التليفون (9111) 6114096 2 26114097 
الفاكس (9111) 26885355 
التليكس 31 72245 EGND IN 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية العامة فى الهند (بــ"بومباى")* 
*



رئيس البعثه قنصل عام دريه عطيه السيد 
العنوان Flat No.101 Benhur Apartments,32 Narayan Dabholkar Road, Mumbai- 400006 
التليفون (9122)23676422-23676407 
الفاكس (9122) 23634558 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى اليابان(بــ"طوكيو")* 
*




رئيس البعثه السفير هشام محمد مصطفى بدر 
العنوان 1-5-4 Aobadai, Meguro-ku,Tokyo 153-0042 
التليفون (+813)37708022 - 37708023 
الفاكس (+813)37708021 
التليكس (+813)5456-5303 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.embassy-avenue.jp/egypt/index.htm 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى اليونان (بــ"أثينا")* 




*رئيس البعثه السفيرة حمدى سند لوزا* 
*العنوان VASILISSIS SOFIAS NO.3,106 71 ATHENS* 
*التليفون (003020)3618612-3618613* 
*الفاكس (003020)3603538* 
*التليكس 2100-214265* 
*صندوق بريد 106-71*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى أمريكا (بــ"واشنطن")* 




رئيس البعثه السفيرمحمد نبيل إسماعيل فهمى 
العنوان 3521 INTERNATIONAL CT. N.W, WASHINGTON D.C. 20008 
التليفون (202)8955400 
الفاكس (202)2444319-2445131 
التليكس 23964196 EGYPT 
صندوق بريد 45 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.egyptembassy.us

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية فى أمريكا (بــ"نيو يورك")* 
*


رئيس البعثه قنصل عام شريف رياض الخولى 
العنوان 1110 SECOND AVENUE NEW YORK # 201, NEW YORK 10022 
التليفون (1212)7597120 - 7597121 - 7597122 
الفاكس (1212)3087643 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
البريد الألكترونى info*egyptnyc.net 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.egyptnyc.net 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية فى أمريكا (بــ"هيوستن")* 
*



رئيس البعثه قنصل عام عمر الفاروق حسن 
العنوان 1990 POST OAK BLVD SUITE 2180, HOUSTON, TX. 77056 
التليفون (1713)9614915-9614916-9614407 
الفاكس (1713)9613868 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية فى أمريكا (بــ"شيكاجو")* 
*



رئيس البعثه قنصل عام هدى عبده محمد جوده 
العنوان 500 N. MICHIGAN AVE. SUITE 1900 CHICAGO, IL 60611 
التليفون (312)8289164-8289163-8289162 
الفاكس (312)8289167 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية فى أمريكا (بــ"سان فرانسسكو")* 
*



رئيس البعثه قنصل عام عبد الرحمن صلاح الدين 
العنوان 3001 PACIFIC AVE. SAN FRANCISCO, CALIFORNIA 94115 -1013 
التليفون (1415) 3469700 -3469702-3467352 
الفاكس (1415)3469480 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
البريد الألكترونى 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.egy2000.com 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى بلجيكا (بــ"بروكسل")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير محمود كارم محمود 
العنوان Avenue de l Uruguay 19, B-1000 Bruxelles 
التليفون (322)6635800 - 6635824- 6635808 
الفاكس (322)6755888 
التليكس BOSTAN B 23716 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى باكستان (بــ"إسلام آباد")* 
*


رئيس البعثه السفير حسين كامل هريدى 
العنوان PLOT NO. 38-51 UN BOULEVARD- Diplomatic Enclave RAMNA 5-4, ISLAMABAD 
التليفون (9251)2209072 - 2209082 
الفاكس (9251)2279552 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 2088 
البريد الألكترونى 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.egyemb.org.pk 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى تونس (بــ"تونس العاصمة")
*


*رئيس البعثه السفيرة شادية حسين فراج 
العنوان مونبليزير نهج 8007 شارع محمد الخامس 1002 تونس 
التليفون (216)71800447 - 71792233 - 71791181 
الفاكس (216)71794389 
التليكس 18992 
صندوق بريد 191 -1002 Tunis-Belvedare 
البريد الألكترونى* *egyembassy.tunis*planet.tn*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية فى تركيا (بــ"إستانبول")* 
*



رئيس البعثه قنصل عام محمد أشرف أبو السعود 
العنوان 173, CEVDETPASA CAD BEBEK ISTANBUL 
التليفون (90212)2652440 -2636038 
الفاكس (90212) 2574428 
التليكس 26087 
صندوق بريد 37 P. K. 80810 
البريد الألكترونى miscons-ist*emailaccount.com 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى جنوب أفريقيا (بــ"بريتوريا")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفيرة هاجرعبد الحميد الإسلامبولى 
العنوان 270 BOURKE St.- MUCKLENEUK - PRETORIA 
التليفون 2712)3431590 - 3431591- 3436042 
الفاكس (2712)3431082 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 30025- SUNNYSIDE- 0132 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى سوريا (بــ"دمشق")* 




*رئيس البعثه السفير حازم عهدى خيرت* 
*العنوان أبو رمانة - شارع الجلاء - دمشق* 
*التليفون (96311)3330756-3333561* 
*الفاكس (96311)3337961* 
*التليكس 413216 EGDAMAS* 
*صندوق بريد 12443*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية العامة فى سويسرا(بــ"جنيف")
*



*رئيس البعثه السفير نهاد بليغ شندى ذكرى 
العنوان 61, ELFENAUWEG, 3006 BERNE 
التليفون (4131)3528012-3528013 
الفاكس (4131)3520625 
التليكس 912210 EGYPT CH 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى سنغافورة* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير محمد عبد الرحيم الزرقانى 
العنوان 75 GRANGE ROAD, SINGAPORE 
التليفون (65)67371881 
الفاكس (65)67323422 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى دولة عمان (بــ"مسقط")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير عز الدين فهمي 
العنوان المنطقة الدبلوماسية - شارع جامعة الدول العربية - الخوير 
التليفون (00968)600411 
الفاكس (00968)603626 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 2252 Postal Code 112 Ruwi, Muscat, Sultanate of Om 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.egyptianembassymuscat.com 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى فرنسا (بــ"باريس")
*




*رئيس البعثه السفير حاتم عزيز سيف النصر 
العنوان 56, AVENUE D IENA, 75116 PARIS 
التليفون (331)53678830-32 
الفاكس (331)47230643 
التليكس 645297 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
البريد الألكترونى* *ambassadedegypteaparis*hotmail.com** 
الموقع الألكترونى* *http://www.ambassade-egypte.com*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية العامة فى فرنسا (بــ"مارسيليا")* 
*


رئيس البعثه قنصل عام هدى ممدوح عثمان نجيب 
العنوان 166, AVENUE DE HAMBOURG ,13008 
التليفون (33)491250404 
الفاكس (33)491737931 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 13008 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى فلسطين (مكتب التمثيل بــ"غزة")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير محمد منير عبد العزيز 
العنوان OMAR AL-MUKHTAR ST., 204-55 
التليفون (9727)2824274-2824284-2824394-2824290 
الفاكس (9727)2820718 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 1234 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى دولة قطر (بــ"الدوحة")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير محمد عهدى خيرت 
العنوان المنطقة الدبلوماسية - الدفنة - الدوحة 
التليفون (974) 4832115-4832116-4832555 
الفاكس (974) 4832196 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 2899 - DOHA 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى قبرص (بــ"نيقوسيا")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير محمد إبراهيم عبد الحكم 
العنوان 14,Ayios Prokopios Street, 2406 Nicosia Cyprus 
التليفون + 357 22 449050/1 
الفاكس + 357 22 449081 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 21752, 1512 Nicosia, Cyprus 
البريد الألكترونى info*egyptianembassy.org.cy 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.egyptianembassy.org.cy 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى كندا (بــ"أوتاوا")* *



رئيس البعثه السفير محمود فهيم السعيد 
العنوان 454, LAURIER AVENUE, EAST OTTAWA,ON K1N6R3 ONTARIO 
التليفون (613) 2344931 - 2344935 
الفاكس (613)2349347- 2344398 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
البريد الألكترونى egyptemb*sympatico.ca 
الموقع الألكترونى /Missions/Canada/Ottawa/Embassy/ar-EG/ 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية العامة فى كندا (بــ"مونتريال")* 
*



رئيس البعثه قنصل عام وفاء محمد الحديدى عبده 
العنوان 1 Place Ville Marie, # 2617 Montreal, QUE H3B 4S3 
التليفون (1514)8668455 - 8668456 - 8668457 
الفاكس (1514)8660835 
التليكس 05-24846 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
الموقع الألكترونى http://www.egyptianconsulatemontreal.org 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى لبنان (بــ"بيروت")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير حسين الفاروق ضرار 
العنوان شارع توماس إيديسون - الرمله البيضاء- بيروت 
التليفون (9611)867917 
الفاكس (9611) 863751 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 5037 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى ليبيا (بــ"طرابلس")* 
*



رئيس البعثه السفير محمد فتحى رفاعه الطهطاوى 
العنوان EL-SHATT STREET, TRIPOLI 
التليفون (21821)4448909- 4444945- 3339876 
الفاكس 4449262 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد 1105 TRIPOLI 
البريد الألكترونى egyemblib*hotmail.com 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالقنصلية المصرية العامة فى ليبيا (بــ"بنغازى")* 
*



رئيس البعثه قنصل عام محمد إبراهيم النقلى 
العنوان شارع مرج بنى عامر - الحى 19 - الفوهات الغربية - بنغازى 
التليفون (21861)2223099 - 2222798 - 2232522 
الفاكس (21861)2232523 
التليكس 40451- 40452 
صندوق بريد 15023 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

*عنوان و بيانات و وسيلة الإتصال بالسفارة المصرية فى هولندا (بــ"لاهاى")* 
*


رئيس البعثه السفير أحمد امين فتح الله 
العنوان Bad Huis Weg 92 - 2587 CL The Hague - The Netherlands 
التليفون (3170)3544535 - 3542000 
الفاكس (3170)3543304 
التليكس غير متاح 
صندوق بريد غير متاح 
البريد الألكترونى ambegnl*wanadoo.nl 
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

موضوع العناوين منقووووول من أخ كريم بارك الله فيه 

وقد يتغير أسم السفير المصري ولكن تبقي سفارة مصر باقيه 

للأبد إنشاءالله 

متمنيا للجميع الخير والفائده 


بريف هااارت

----------


## بريف هااارت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


_قواعد وشروط منح تأشيرة دخول للاراضي الايطالية_ 




_القانون الايطالي "الدخول والإقامة"_

_المادة رقم 4_ 
_الدخول إلى أراضي الدولة الايطالية_
_( المادة رقم 4 من القانون رقم 40 الموافق 6/3/1998م )_


_1 ــ يسمح للأجنبي الدخول إلى الأراضي الإيطالية على أن يكون بحوزته جواز سفر ساري المفعول أو وثيقة بديلة وتأشيرة دخول_

_باستثناء المعفيين من حوزتها وباستثناء الحالات الخاصة حيث تتم عملية الدخول عبر حدود الدولة المنظمة خصيصا لهذا الغرض._

_2 ــ تصدر تأشيرة الدخول عن الممثليات الدبلوماسية والقنصليات الإيطالية المتواجدة في دولة الأجنبي الأصلية أو في مكان إقامته الدائمة._

_3 ــ إيطاليا تسمح بدخول الأجنبي إلى أراضيها شريطة أن يقدم إثباتات موثقة وكافية تثبت غرض وهدف وظروف إقامته بالإضافة إلى إثباتات تبين حوزته على وسائل معيشية تكفي وتغطي مصاريف وتكلفة مدة إقامته وعودته إلى الدولة التي قدم منها ويستثنى من هذا تصاريح الإقامة الصادرة لأهداف العمل ._


_إن مقدار وكمية وسائل المعيشة يتم تحديدها بواسطة مرسومة خاصة تصدرها وزارة الداخلية وذلك بناء على الأسس والمعايير المشار إليها ضمن وثيقة البرمجة التي ينص عليها البند رقم 1 من المادة رقم 3 . لا يمكن قبول دخول أي أجنبي إلى إيطاليا إذا لم يوفر الشروط المذكورة ، أو الذي قد يشكل تهديدا للأمن العام أو لأمن الدولة أو لأمن إحدى الدول التي وقعت معها إيطاليا على اتفاقيات تنص على إلغاء عمليات المراقبة على الحدود الداخلية وعلى حرية تنقل الأشخاص وذلك ضمن إطار التحديدات التي تنص عليها هذه الاتفاقيات ._

_4 ــ يسمح الدخول إلى الأراضي الإيطالية بعد الحصول على تأشيرات دخول لمدة إقامة قصيرة الأمد سارية حتى 90 يوما ، أو تأشيرات دخول لمدة طويلة الأمد والتي تخول حاملها الحصول على تصريح إقامة في إيطاليا مطابق لغرض الدخول المدون على التأشيرة ._

_أما بالنسبة لتصاريح الإقامة التي تقل مدتها عن ثلاثة أشهر فإن أسباب الدخول المدونة على التأشيرات التي تصدرها سلطات دبلوماسية وقنصلية تابعة لدول أخرى بناء لاتفاقيات دولية خاصة وقعت وصادقت عليها إيطاليا أو تطبيقا لأنظمة الاتحاد الأوروبي ، تعتبر صالحة وسارية المفعول._

_5 ــ إن وزارة الخارجية الإيطالية والتي تقوم على الفور بإعلام اللجان البرلمانية المعنية بأي إجراء متعلق بإعادة النظر أو بتحديث لائحة الدول التي يتم الطلب من مواطنيها ضرورة الحصول على تأشيرة الدخول ، وبالإضافة على ذلك، تقوم وزارة الخارجية أيضا بإعلام اللجان البرلمانية المعنية عن تنفيذ العهود الناجمة عن اتفاقيات دولية سارية المفعول ._

_6 ــ لا يمكن قبول دخول أراضي الدولة الأجانب الذين تم إبعادهم عن أراضيها و تتم عملية إرجاعهم عن الحدود حال عودتهم لها باستثناء هؤلاء الذين تمكنوا من الحصول على تصريح دخول خاص أو بعد انقضاء مدة منعهم من العودة ._
_ويمنع أيضا دخول الأجانب الذين صدر ضدهم قرار إبعاد أو الأجانب المشتبهين إستنادا لاتفاقيات أو معاهدات دولية سارية المفعول في إيطاليا ومتعلقة بمسائل الإرجاع أو عدم قبول دخولهم لأسباب جادة تمس بالأمن العام وبالأمن الوطني ومسائل حماية العلاقات الدولية._

_7 ــ على كل حال من الأحوال ، فإن عملية الدخول تشترط التقيد واحترام كافة الشكليات والأنظمة التي ينص عليها نظام التنفيذ ._

_؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛.....؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛_

_" المادة رقم 5 "_
*" منح تاشيرات الدخول "*
_؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛.....؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛_

_1 ــ إن عملية إصدار ومنح تأشيرات الدخول أو تأشيرات المرور إلى أراضي الدولة هي من صلاحيات الممثليات الدبلوماسية أو القنصلية الإيطالية المخولة بهذه الصلاحيات باستثناء بعض الحالات الخاصة التي من الممكن فيها إصدار التأشيرات من مكان إقامة الأجنبي المعتاد ._
_قد يجوز السماح لمراكز شرطة الحدود الإيطالية إصدار تأشيرات دخول أو مرور لمدة لا تتجاوز العشرة أيام لتأشيرات الدخول ،_
_ولمدة خمسة أيام لتأشيرات المرور وذلك في حالات الضرورة القصوى ._

_2 ــ يجوز إصدار ومنح التأشيرة إذا ما توفرت الشروط والمتطلبات اللازمة للمدة التي يتم طلبها بعد دراسة أسباب الطلب والوثائق التي أبرزها مقدم الطلب ._

_3 ــ إن أنواع التأشيرات المطابقة لأسباب الدخول المتنوعة والمتطلبات والشروط للحصول على أي نوع من أنواع التأشيرات ، تنظمها وتحددها تعليمات تصدرها وزارة الخارجية الإيطالية حيث أن هذه التعليمات تصدر بناء على قرار وزير الخارجية الإيطالية بالتعاون مع وزراء كل من وزارة الداخلية ، العمل والضمان الاجتماعي ، العدل ، التضامن الاجتماعي ،_
_إذ يتم تحديث هذه التعليمات دوريا وذلك ضمن إطار تنفيذ التعهدات الدولية التي تعهدت بها إيطاليا ._


_4 ــ يتوجب على الممثليات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية الإيطالية ضمانة توفير إعلانات مناسبة يتبين من خلالها المتطلبات والشروط السابقة الذكر وذلك لخدمة المراجعين_
_بالإضافة إلى توفير وبيان متطلبات إضافية جديدة ومتممة أصبحت هامة وضرورية نتيجة لتطورات لأوضاع محلية أو ناتجة عن قرارات مشتركة تم اتخاذها ضمن إطار التعاون مع ممثليات دبلوماسية تابعة لدول أخرى منضمة إلى معاهدة تطبيق اتفاقية شنجين ._


_5 ــ عند تقديم طلب إصدار تأشيرة ، يتوجب على الأجنبي كتابة بياناته الشخصية الكاملة وبيانات أعضاء أسرته المرافقين له_
_بالإضافة إلى بيانات جواز السفر أو وثيقة سفر موازية ومعترف بها والمكان الذي ينوي التوجه له وسبب ومدة الإقامة ._


_6 ــ يرفق مع طلب التأشيرة جواز السفر أو وثيقة سفر موازية معترف بها بالإضافة إلى الوثائق اللازمة لنوع التأشيرة المطلوبة ،_
_وعلى كل حال من الأحوال ترفق الوثائق المتعلقة بما يلي :ـــ_

_أ ) بأسباب السفر ._
_ب ) وسيلة السفر ( النقل ) التي سيتم استخدامها ._
_ج ) توفر وسائل ووسائط المعيشة الكافية لطوال مدة الرحلة والإقامة وذلك إستنادا لنصوص البند رقم 3 من المادة رقم 4 من النص الوحيد . وبمعنى آخر ، الوثائق المتعلقة بالضمانات في الحالات التي تنص عليها المادة رقم 23 من النص الوحيد ._
_د ) طبيعة وظروف مكان السكن ._

_7 ـــ أما بخصوص التأشيرات المتعلقة بالأقرباء المرافقين ، فيتوجب على الأجنبي وإضافة إلى الوثائق التي تم ذكرها ضمن البند رقم 6 إبراز الوثائق التالية :ــ_

_أ ) الوثائق التي تثبت صلة القرابة ، الحالة والوضع الزوجي الأطفال القاصرين ، حالة العجز عن العمل ، حالة التعايش . يتوجب على هذه الوثائق والشهادات التي تصدرها السلطات المعنية في الدولة الأجنبية أن تكون مصدقة حسب الأصول من السلطات القنصلية الإيطالية التي تشهد على مطابقة الترجمة إلى اللغة الإيطالية للشهادات والوثائق الأصلية المصاغة بلغة أجنبية ._

_ب ) شهادة عدم ممانعة صادرة عن قسم الشرطة والتي هي ضرورية أيضا لغايات التحقق من توفر المسكن ــ وذلك بناء على ما نصت عليه الفقرة ( أ) من البند رقم 3 من المادة رقم 29 من النص الوحيد ــ وأيضا توفر وسائل ووسائط العيش كما جاء في الفقرة ( ب ) من البند رقم 3 من المادة رقم 29 ، ولهذا الغرض ، فيتوجب على الأجنبي تقديم شهادة يصدرها مكتب الأحوال المدنية للبلدية يثبت من خلالها توفر المتطلبات اللازمة التي ينص عليها البند السابق من النص الوحيد. أو بالأحرى ، شهادة سلامة صحية تصدرها الوحدة الصحية المحلية المعنية بالمنطقة ._

_8 ــ بعد تقييم الطلب المقدم ، وبعد الانتهاء من عمليات التحقق اللازمة والمتعلقة بنوع التأشيرة المطلوبة والتحقيقات الأمنية الوقائية،_
_يتم إصدار التأشيرة خلال مدة 90 يوما اعتبارا من تاريخ تقديم طلب التأشيرة_

----------


## بريف هااارت

_المستندات اللازمة للحصول على تأشيرة دخول ايطاليا
_*

*
*- عدد 1 صورة فوتوغرافية حديثة*


_- نموذج تقديم طلب الحصول على التأشيرة مملوء بطريقة واضحة و مقروءة و مؤرخ و موقع عليه. و يجب ان يتم تقديمه من قبل صاحب الشأن فقط_
_الا فى بعض الحالات الاستثنائية بعد الحصول على موافقة مسبقة._


_- جواز سفر لا تقل صلاحيته عن 6 اشهر من تاريخ تقديم طلب التأشيرة الا فى بعض الحالات الاستثنائية بعد الحصول على موافقة مسبقة._


_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_



_المستندات المطلوبة لمختلف انواع التأشيرات_
_اولا- تأشيرة سياحــــــــة_
_فى عدم وجود دعوة صادرة من احد الافراد المقيمين بصورة قانونية فى ايطاليا فيجب تقديم ما يلى :_



_1- ما يفيد وجود عمل مستقر فى مصر_


_2- كشف حساب او ما يعادله عن 6 اشهر قبل تقديم طلب التأشيرة_


_3- حجز مؤكد فى فندق ايطالى_ 


_4- حجز طيران ذهاب و عودة .هذا و من الممكن ان يقوم مكتب التأشيرة بطلب رؤية تذكرة الطائرة .فى حالة كون طالب التأشيرة مدعو من قبل احد الافراد المقيمين فى ايطاليا بصورة قانونية و من اجنبى حاصل على اقامة قانونية صالحة على الاقل لمدة عام آخر على طلب الحصول على التأشيرة تطبق الشروط الواردة فى النقاط (1) و (2) . الدعوة سالفة الذكر ، التى لا بد ان تحمل تصديق رسمى على صحة توقيع الداعى او يكون مرفق بها مستند تحقيق شخصيته يجب ان تنص على ان الداعى يتحمل مسوؤلية مصاريف اقامة_


_المدعو و ضمان عودته الى ارض الوطن عند انتهاء التأشيرة._
_هذه الدعوة يجب ان تشتمل على ما يلى:_
_وجود مسكن مناسب . لتوفر هذا الشرط ، يتعين على الداعى تقديم شهادة من البلدية المعنية جغرافيا بأن المكان الذى سوف يقوم فيه الداعى باستضافة المدعو، تتوفر فيه الشروط الصحية المنصوص عليها قانونا ،_
_تقديم سبل اعاشة لا تقل عن القيمة السنوية للمعاش الاجتماعى ،_
_فى حالة عدم وجود امكانيات مادية مناسبة تخصه شخصيا ، فيجب ان تشتمل الدعوة على ايصال صادر من بنك ايطالي يتبين منه ان الداعى الاجنبى قد قام بايداع مبلغ فى البنك لصالح المدعو بالقيمة المنصوص عليها فى التوجهات الصادرة من وزارة الداخلية الايطالية ( انظر الى الجدول المرفق)._
_ملحوظة هامة_
_الدعوة حتى و ان اشتملت على كل المسندات المذكورة اعلاه لا تضمن تلقائية الحصول على التأشيرة_
_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_



_ثانيا- تأشيرة اعمـــــال_

_1- فى حالة كون صاحب الشركة او الشريك هو المتقدم للحصول على تأشيرة فيجب تقديم ما يلى : سجل تجارى ، بطاقة تصدير و استيراد ، بطاقة ضريبية ، كشف حساب او ما يعادله عن مدة 6 اشهر قبل تقديم طلب الحصول على التأشيرة._


_2- فى حالة سفر احد العاملين بالشركة مفوضا من قبل صاحبها ، فيجب تقديم ما يلى: عقد عمل مبرم منذ سنة على الاقل من تاريخ تقديم طلب التأشيرة ، تأمين اجتماعى ، ضمان من جانب صاحب العمل بمسئوليته عن مصاريف اقامة و عودة صاحب الشأن من ايطاليا عند انتهاء مهمته فضلا عن حجز طيران ذهاب و عودة._


_3- لو كان طلب الحصول على تأشيرة مقدم من قبل شركة ايطالية عاملة فى مصر فيجب عليها تقديم الضمان المذكور فى النقطة (2)._
_فى كافة النقاط (ا) و (2) و (3) يجب تقديم ما يفيد وجود علاقات تجارية مع شركات ايطالية._
_فى حالة كون طالب التأشيرة مدعوا من شركة ايطالية ، يجب ان تكون الدعوة مختومة من الغرفة التجارية الايطالية المعنية._


_4- تم الغاء تصنيف التأشيرة المسماة بتأشيرة " تدريب" و ادرجت تحت تصنيف "اعمال" وتبقى شروط الحصول عليها كما هى ، اى :_


_- شهادة من الجهة الايطالية المعنية بالتدريب (يتبين منها انها مسجلة فى الغرفة التجارية) على ان يتم ارسالها بالفاكس الى هذه القنصلية تتضمن استعدادها لاستقبال الشخص المعنى بالتدريب و كذلك المدة التى سوف يستغرقها التدريب،_


_- عقد عمل ، تامين اجتماعى او ما يعادلهما من مستندات لاثبات وجود علاقة عمل بين صاحب الشأن و الجهة التى تطلب له تأشيرة التدريب فضلا عن المستندات الخاصة بالشركة نفسها اى ( سجل تجارى ، بطاقة ضريبية ، بطاقة استيرادية و اذا تطلب الامر كشف حساب)،_
_ضمان يفيد تكفل صاحب العمل بكافة مصاريف اقامة الموظف الحاصل على التأشيرة فضلا عن ضمان عودته الى البلاد بعد انتهاء مهمته او ضمان من الجهة الايطالية التى تقوم بالتدريب تتضمن هذه الشروط._
_فى حالة كون صاحب تأشيرة التدريب مبعوثا من قبل جهة حكومية فيجب تقديم قرار وزارى خاص بالمهمة ._
_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_
_ثالثا- تأشيرة حضور معــارض_
_ج) فى حالة رغبة الشركة او الجهة المصرية فى الاشتراك فى معارض ايطالية ، الى جانب الشروط المذكورة اعلاه ، عليها اضافة ما يلى تحديدا :_
_ما يفيد سداد رسوم الاشتراك فى المعرض_
_بطاقات قبول القيد_
_خريطة مسطح العرض المخصص للشركة._
_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_
_رابعا- تأشيرة ترانـــزيــت_
_1- تذكرة طيران ذهاب و عودة من بلد الوصول النهائى مغلقة_
_2- تأشيرة البلد المراد الوصول اليها نهائيا عن طريق ايطاليا._
_تأشيرة ترانزيت للبحارة_ 
_3- شهادة اصلية مرسلة مباشرة عن طريق الفاكس من جانب شركة الملاحة المعنية الى هذه القنصلية العامة مصدقا عليها من جانب هيئة الميناء المعنية جغرافيا ،_
_ب) جواز سفر بحرى ._
_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_
_خامسا- تأشيرة ضــم اســرى_
_2- موافقة "الكوستورا" المعنية جغرافيا،_
_2- قيد عائلى ،_
_3- عقد الزواج ،_
_4- شهادة ميلاد الزوجة_
_5- تسجيل الاولاد القصر على جواز سفر والاب او والام من كان منهما مقيما فى مصر هذا فى حاله عدم وجود جواز سفر مستقل ،_
_6- شهادة ميلاد الأبناء_
_7- موافقة على السفر من طرف المقيم فى مصر فى حالة كون الضم الاسرى مطلوب للابن القاصر فقط._
_8- ما يفيد ملائمة السكن فى ايطاليا لاستضافة أفراد العائلة المدعوين و صورة من عقد الايجار أو التمليك._
_9- صورة من تصريح الاقامة_ 
_فى حالة تأشيرة "الضم الاسرى" لأبوين لهما ابناء مقيمين بصفة قانونية فى ايطاليا لا غنى عن اثبات ان هذا الابن يعولهما و بناء على ذلك فيجب على طالب التأشيرة تقديم تحويلات نقدية واردة من ايطاليا باسمه و محولة من قبل طالب الضم الاسرى المقيم فى ايطاليا على ان تكون هذه التحويلات قد تمت لمدة زمنية مناسبة._ 
_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_
_سادسا- تأشيرة عمــل لــدى الغــير_
_1- تصريح بالعمل صادر من مكتب العمل المعنى اقليميا بالاضافة الي عدم ممانعة صادر من الكوستورا المعنية جغرافيا،_
_2- شهادة طبية/صحية تفيد بان طالب التأشيرة يتمتع بحالة صحية جيدة فضلا عن انه خالى من الامراض المعدية،_
_3- صحيفة الحالة الجناية صادرة من السلطات المحلية،_
_4- شهادة تحركات يتبين منها الخروج و الدخول من و الى مصر صادرة من الادارة المركزية للجوازات بالقاهرة . حيث ان اصدار "تأشيرة عمل لدى الغير" يستلزم الا يكون صاحب الشأن مقيما على الاراضى الايطالية فى الفترة ما بين تاريخ البدء فى الاجراءات وتاريخ صدور تصريح العمل نفسه._
_مدة صلاحية التأشيرة تتوقف على ما جاء ذكره فى تصريح العمل نفسه._
_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_
_سابعا- تأشيرة العمل المستقل_
_1- شهادة صادرة من الجهة الادارية المعنية انه لا توجد اسباب تمنع اصدار الصفة او التصريح الذى يؤهل صاحب الشان لممارسة العمل المستقل مصحوبة بعدم ممانعة "الكوستورا " المعنية ._


_2- شهادة من غرفة التجارة و الصناعة و الاعمال الحرفية و الزراعة ، المعنية جغرافيا او من النقابة المهنية التابع لها صاحب الشأن يتبين منها توفر الامكانيات المادية اللازمة للقيام بالنشاط المستقل._
_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_
_ثامنا- تأشيرة العلاج الطبى_
_فى حالة الرغبة فى دخول مستشفى:_
_1- شهادة صادرة من المستشفى سواء كانت مستشفى عام او خاص يذكر فيها نوع العلاج و تاريخ بدايته و التاريخ المفترض ان ينتهى فيه،_
_2- مستند يفيد انه تم ايداع 30% من التكلفة الاجمالية للعلاج كتأمين و ذلك بالليرة الايطالية او بالاورو او بالدولار الامريكى ،_
_3- مستندات يتبين منها وجود امكانيات مادية فى ايطاليا تكفى لسداد القيمة الاجمالية للعلاج و لاقامة صاحب الشأن خارج المستشفى و لعودته الى الوطن هو و من يرافقه ان وجد،_
_4- مستند صادر من طبيب مصرى يذكر انه من الانسب ان يتم العلاج بالخارج ،_
_5- تقديم شهادات تثبت تشخيص الحالة المرضية ._


_فى حالة الرغبة فى اجراء فحوصات طبية :_
_- حجز فندقى مؤكد و تذكرة طيران ذهاب و عودة ،_
_- مستندات دالة على توفر امكانيات مالية مناسبة ،_
_- مستندات داله على اتمام الاتصال بأخصائيين ايطاليين او بجهات علاجية ايطالية اخرى_ 
_- مستند صادر من طبيب مصرى يذكر فيه انه من الانسب اجراء فحوصات طبية بالخارج._
_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_
_تاسعا- تأشيرة لمهمة دينية_
_1- دعوة صادرة من المؤسسة الدينية الكائنة فى ايطاليا تحتوى على ضمان بتغطية كافة المصاريف خلال فترة الاقامة فى ايطاليا لاسباب دينية ،_
_2- تأكيد من جانب النيابة الرسولية.._
_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_
_عاشرا- تأشيرة دراسة_
_فى حالة المنح الدراسية لدى جامعات حكومية ايطالية و للقيام بابحاث فى معاهد علمية ايطالية:_
_1- خطاب من المعهد الثقافى الايطالى الكائن فى مصر و كذلك من الجهة العلمية الايطالية التى تطلب الباحث،_ 
_2- تأمين طبى اجبارى عن مدة المنحة بالكامل ،_
_3- تذكرة طيران ذهاب و عودة ،_


_فى حالة الرغبة فى الالتحاق بدورات دراسية قصيرة لدى مؤسسات دراسية غير متوفرة محليا:_
_- ما يفيد التسجيل_
_- اظهار امكانيات مادية شخصية._
_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_
_اخيرا- تأشيرة دعوة_
_1- دعوة ترسل مباشرة الى هذه القنصلية من جانب الجهة الايطالية سواء كانت هيئة حكومية او هيئة خاصة_
_معروفة تقر فيها بتحمل نفقات سفر و اقامة الضيف القادم الى ايطاليا بمناسبة حضور مناسبات سياسية او عروض ثقافية او خلاف ذلك من اسباب ._
_؛؛؛؛؛...........؛؛؛؛؛_


_التعريفة الجديدة لطلبات التأشيرات، كما يلى:_
_-0 بالنسبة للتأشيرات شنجن a,b,c:_
_60 يورو (445 جنيها مصريا)؛_


_-1 بالنسبة للتأشيرات الايطالية d/c و d:_
_75 يورو (556 جنيها مصريا)._

----------


## بريف هااارت

_طلب تصريح الإقامة_




_1 ــ يقدم طلب تصريح الإقامة خلال المدة التي يحددها النص الوحيد إلى رئيس شرطة المحافظة التي يرغب الأجنبي الإقامة فيها_
_وذلك بواسطة تقديم استمارة مطابقة للنموذج الذي حددته وزارة الداخلية موقعة من المستدعي ومرفق معها أربعة صور شخصية بحجم صغير_
_ويتم إلصاق الصورة الأولى على الطلب ، وتلصق الثانية على تصريح الإقامة ، والثالثة تحفظ في ملفات قسم الشرطة ، والرابعة ترسل إلى نظام اتصالات الكمبيوتر_
_وهذا بناء على نصوص المادة رقم 49 من النص الوحيد ._
_وعوضا عن تقديم الصور الأربعة ، فقد يتم الطلب من الأجنبي إجراء عملية تصويره بواسطة جهاز تصوير خاص متوفر لدى قسم الشرطة لنقل الصورة أوتوماتيكيا على الوثائق ._

_2 ــ إشارة إلى الطلب المذكور ضمن البند رقم 1 أعلاه ، يتوجب على الأجنبي بيان ما يلي :ـــ_ 
_- بياناته الشخصية الكاملة بالإضافة إلى بيانات أولاده القاصرين الذين يعيشون معه والذين يطلب تسجيلهم على تصريح إقامته أحد والديهما ._ 
_- المكان الذي ينوي المعني السكن فيه ._
_- سبب الإقامة ._


_3 ــ يرفق مع الطلب المذكور في البند رقم 1 ما يلي :ــ_

_- جواز السفر أو أية وثيقة بديلة عنه شريطة أن يتبين من خلالها تاريخ الولادة ( حتى ولو كانت فقط مدونة سنة الميلاد ) ومكان ولادة كافة المعنيين وتأشيرة الدخول إن طلبت ._

_-وثائق تثبت توفر الإمكانيات المادية للعودة إلى البلد الأصل وذلك إذا كان غرض الإقامة ليس لأسباب العمل ._

_4 ــ يقوم مكتب الشرطة بالاحتفاظ بنسخة عن الوثائق المقدمة_
_ويجوز له أيضا وإذا ما ادعت الضرورة التحقق من توفر الظروف والشروط التي يحددها النص الوحيد_
_وطلب وثائق أو معلومات إضافية لازمة من أجل التحقق من الآتي :ــــ_

_- سبب ضرورة تصريح الإقامة للمدة المطلوبة ._
_- توفر الإمكانيات المادية ووسائل المعيشة الكافية التي تفي بأسباب ومدة الإقامة تناسبا مع عدد الأشخاص المعولين_
_وذلك بناء على نصوص البند رقم 3 من المادة رقم 4 من النص الوحيد ._
_- توفر إمكانيات مصادر العيش الأخرى وإمكانيات السكن في تلك الحالات التي يطلبها كل من النص الوحيد أو هذا النظام ._ 

_5 ــ إن إبراز الوثائق المتعلقة بالضمانة ( الكفالة ) التي تنص عليها المادة رقم 23 من النص الوحيد والتي يتم تقديمها حسب الإجراءات التي تنص عليها المادة 34 من هذا النظام_
_تعفي من تقديم إثباتات إضافية متعلقة بتوفر الإمكانيات المادية ووسائل العيش وذلك لطوال فترة الكفالة ._

_6 ــ ليس من الضروري تقديم الوثائق المذكورة ضمن البندان رقم 3 ورقم 4__ لهؤلاء الأشخاص الذين يتقدمون بطلبات لجوء سياسي_
_وللأجانب الذين يستحقون الإقامة للأسباب المذكورة في المادة رقم 18 ورقم 20 من النص الوحيد ._

_7 ــ يقوم الموظف المسؤول عن استلام الطلب وبعد التحقق من الوثائق المقدمة ومن شخصية وبيانات الطالبين ، بتحرير نسخة من الاستمارة المقدمة والمذكورة ضمن البند رقم 1_ 
_وملصق عليها صورة المعني وخاتم التاريخ التابع للمكتب بالإضافة إلى توقيع موظف الاستقبال_
_حيث تعتبر بمثابة قسيمة استلام تبين أيضا التاريخ المحدد لسحب تصريح الإقامة_
_بالإضافة إلى تحذير المعني بضرورة إبراز الوثائق التي تثبت التقيد بالتعهدات المتعلقة بالأمور الصحية التي ينص عليها البند رقم 3 من المادة رقم 34 من النص الوحيد_
_عند لحظة سحب تصريح الإقامة ._ 

_بارك الله في صاحب الموضوع وجزاه الله خيرا_

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع

----------


## re7awy

الف شكر على المعلومات الرائعه و الكامله

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع

----------

